# ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟



## Br-Andrew (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟

أخوتي الأحباء أكتب مقالي هذا وهو يعبر عن راي الشخصي وليس قانون.
هل يحتاج المسلم لكي يكتشف الحق وياتي الية أن نبين له أنه علي باطل؟
هل نهدم دينه ومعتقدة الذي تربي عليه من سنين وتشبع به ومعتقد انه على حق؟
هل نظهر له الأمور التي لا تتفق والمنطق بدينه؟
هل نُظهر ما هو قبيح بحسب رائينا عنده؟
هل نُعلن كرهنا وبغضتنا وتعصبنا للدين الأسلامي؟
قبل أن أجيب بحسب راي - وأوكد أنه هو راي الشخصي – دعني أطرح تساؤل:
ماذا لو شخص يلبس جاكت ثقيل أسود ونريده أن يخلعه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل نشن عليه ريح شديدة ؟ 
بحسب ما أعتقد أخوتي أنه كلما أشتدت الريح كلما أزداد تمسكاً به.
لكن ماذا لو أشرقت الشمس عليه وخرج النور والدفُ؟
 اليس هو بنفسه سوف يكتشف أنه غير محتاج لهذا الجاكت الأسود، في ظل أشراقة الشمش.
أخوتي الأحباء:
إن ما يحتاج اليه المسلمين هو أن يروووووووووووووووا نور المسيح. 
أن تشرق عليهم شمس البر والشفاء في أجنحتها.
أن يروا نور المسيح في حياتنا، في سلوكنا، في الفاظنا، وأريد أن أشدد هنا على الفاظنا .
عندما أمرنا المسيح أن نذهب إلى العالم أجمع وأن نكرز للخليقة كلها، أمرنا أن نكرز بالأنجيل( الخبر السار)
وقال بولس الرسول في رسالته لروميه 16:1
لاني لست استحي بانجيل المسيح لانه قوة الله للخلاص 
قوة الله للخلاص هو أنجيل المسيح
أعلن أنجيل المسيح.
تكلم بأنجيل المسيح.
عيش أنجيل المسيح.
هذا ما يحتاجه المسلم، يكفي ما عنده من ظلام.
دع النور الحقيقي يشرق على حياته ، والنور وحده كفيل وقادر على قهر الظلام
أخوتي 
لا تعسر المسلم من المسيح من خلال حوارات والفاظ لا تليق بكل شخص تابع حقيقي للمسيح
ثق في سلطان كلمة الله ( الإنجيل) أنه فيه قوة لخلاص النفوس وتغيرهم.
أخيراً بحسب خبرتي البسيطة مع المسلمين وخدمتي وسطهم، كثيريين تغيروا وأمنوا بالمسيح.
لانهم أشرق عليهم نور الأنجيل وتعاليم المسيح ووصاياه، وووجدوا المحبة في المسيحية والخلاص والقداسة والإيمان
لذلك أناشد أخوتي المسيحين الذين أحبهم من كل قلبي، أمتلى من نعمه المسيح وعيش أنجيل المسيح وتكلم به.
ولأخوتي المسلمين الذين أحبهم أيضاً من قلبي، أقرا أنجيل المسيح ( الخبر السار ) سوف تجد خلاصك، ويشرق عليك نور المسيح.
أطلب من الله أن يعلن لك الحق، بعيداً عن التعصب.
لأنه ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه.
أسعى نحو خلاصك، نحو الحياة الابدية ، نحو العلاقة الحقيقة مع الله.
العلاقة المبنية على الحب وليس الخوف، نحن نحب الله لانه أحبنا .


----------



## (~مسلم~) (24 نوفمبر 2006)

انا راح اقول شي واحد بس

انت في طريق الظلال النصرانيه انتهة وهيا محرفه الان

انتم في طريق الظلال سارعو بل التوبه سارعو بي طريق الهدى الاسلام


----------



## ahmedmalah (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*قبل ان توضح لزملائك كيف يؤثروا فى المسلمين وتستعين بأيات من تأليف رسولكم بولس فيجب عليك ان تحقق من صحة الاناجيل التى تؤمنوا بها حيث ان هناك الكثيييييييييير من الاناجيل التى لا نعلم مصدرها ولا نجد تقسير للاختلافات الصارخة فيما بينها 
وان شاء الله سوف اوضح لكم اشياء كثيرة فى هذا الموضوع ولكن عندما تسنح الفرصة ان شاء الله اليوم*


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (24 نوفمبر 2006)

احنا اكيد متلأكدين من صحة الانجيل و من كل كلمه مكتوبه فيه و لولا هيك كان ما شفتنا مسيحيه


----------



## (~مسلم~) (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> احنا اكيد متلأكدين من صحة الانجيل و من كل كلمه مكتوبه فيه و لولا هيك كان ما شفتنا مسيحيه


 
عندك شي انك متاكده ان الانجيل ماتحرف

اذا كان عندك دليل عطيني اياه واذا اقتنعت فيه اوعدك اني اكون مسيحي


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*4 أسئلة سهلة بس الجاى صعب*



مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> احنا اكيد متلأكدين من صحة الانجيل و من كل كلمه مكتوبه فيه و لولا هيك كان ما شفتنا مسيحيه




أختى الغالية

  1 -  تقدرى تجيبى لى دليل على أن الأنجيل الموجود بين أيديكم الآن هو الأنجيل الذى نزل على المسيح عيسى 

ولا تنسى بالدلائل والبراهين 

مروراً بمن نقله ومن حفظة ومن كتبه منذ المسيح وحتى الآن


2 - ممكن تجيبى دليل على أن الله الذى تعبدونه هل هو إله موسى أم لا 

3 - أنتم تقولون أن المسيح هو ابن الله وكلمته وروح القدس أكيد انتم فهمين قصدى 

ممكن أعرف من كان موسى بالنسبة لله 

والمقصودى هل كان من باقى أقارب الله أم كان ماذا بالظبط

4 - ممكن أعرف لماذا ضحى الله بأبنه ومن أجل من 

ولى أسئلة كثيرة بس لما تجاوبى الأول على الذى سبق


وياريت ما تهربيش من الإجابة


----------



## (~مسلم~) (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> أختى الغالية



اخوي المفروض انك ماتقولها اختي لانها هيا مسيحيهها وانت مسلم


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

(~مسلم~) قال:


> اخوي المفروض انك ماتقولها اختي لانها هيا مسيحيهها وانت مسلم




احيك على هذا فأنت بهذا أثبت الأسلام الصحيح و تطبق تعاليم الكراهية المحمدية
بارك الله فيك و أكثر من ميزان سيئاتك


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مسلمة الروح قال:


> *الانجيل انكتب بعد وفاااة المسيح ب 350 قرن .. و انكتب ب 44 قسيس ازاي بتاخدوه كتاب ليكم ؟؟؟*




صحيح هابلة و جاهلة و متزعليش منى بس هى دى حقيقتك
من كلامك هدينك
أولا
350 قرن يعنى 
القرن = 100 سنة
350*100=35000
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الكتاب المقدس أتكتب فى المستقبل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومنين جبتى حكاية 44 قسيس دى ههههههههه
أذا كان قناة ناشيونال جيوغرافيك قالت أن الأنجيل أتكتب فى القرن الأول الميلادى
جبتى بقى منين القسيس ده
ههههههههههههههههههههههه هبل


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

مسلمة الروح قال:


> اه صحيح سوووووووري يا تييمون .. كنت بقصد سنة .. أهيه وحدة ليك .. بس بتعرف حاجة أسلوبك ده هوه أسلوب المسايخة اللي في المنتدى .. بس سؤال انته حضرتك ما بتعرفش تتكلم بأدب شوية يعني عشان تدي صورة حلوة عن مسايخة مصر يعني شوية:wink_smile: :wink_smile:  و بعدين أقولك حاجة يا تيمووووووون اسلوب التهديد و الهروب عمال بيكبر في المنتدى عندك فكرة ليه؟:t33: :t33: :t33:




معلش يا بمبه هههههههههههههه
ده بس علشان أعرفك جهلك و جهل أهلك كلهم من أول محمد لأخر قرنى فى الأسلام
وأحترمى نفسك يا مرضعة الأمم و الأرض يا مرضعة الكبير و الصغير مفيش حد أسمه مسيخ أو مسايخة غير رسولك الأهبل اللى كان بيستنى قدام الخيمة عقبال ما أمك عائشة تخلص مع الرجالة فى شبه الجزيرة من عرب و سواح و أذا تكلم أحد أنزل له أله الأسلام القواد آية تبرأها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبخصوص الأدب أحترمى نفسك أحترمك غير كده معنديش ليكى غير أنى أبهدلك و أبهدل رسولك المخنث و ألهه العقيم و الصحابة و آل البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Michael (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*رجاء التركيز بجوهر الموضوع الى صار مزبلة اخلاقية اسلامية*


----------



## Michael (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*ناتى للموضوع

المسلم بالفعل يؤمن بالسيد المسيح لة كل المجد وباعتراق القران لة وتكلمة بالمهد وصنعة للعجائب وترفعة عن بقية البشر ولكن كل الجوهر هو عدم ايمانة بالوهية السيد المسيح رغم انة رفع على عكس رسولهم محمد الذى لا فائدة لة سواء كرسول او كنبى*


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> *رجاء التركيز بجوهر الموضوع الى صار مزبلة اخلاقية اسلامية*




معاك حق بس هنعمل أيه أينما يوجد المسلم تظهر رائحة الزبالة الاسلامية المحمدية


----------



## ahmedmalah (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*على فكرة يا ريمون انت ما تعرفش عير الشتيمة وهو دة كل علمك 

ونفسى اعرف اية رد فعلك لو حد كتب شتيمة على سيدنا عيسى علية السلام وهيكون شعورك اية كل اللى انت فالح فية تشتم المسلمين وتشتم سيد العلمين محمد صلى الله علية وسلم 

المفروض ان فية حوار والحوار يبقى عن طريق الاساليب والادلة لكن اسلوب الشوارعية بتاعك دة بيدل على ضعف الموقف وعدم معرفتك بأى شئ تقدمة*


----------



## Michael (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*



			نعم نحن نؤمن بالمسيح و لكن نؤمن به كرسول مبتعث من الله ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما رايكم لو عملنا مقارنة او مناظرة بين السيد المسيح وتعاليمة ومحمد وتعاليمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





			و ليس كإلـــه يقتل على يد من خلقهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


النصوص 

يعنى الكلام بالدليل والبرهان




			.. ف مرة تقولون انه المسيح هو الله .. و مرة تقولون انه ابن الله ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



المسيح هو الله

المسيح هو ابن الله

المسيح كلمة الله

فهمتى ولا نقول تانى 





			و أن الله أراد أن يخلص البشرية جمعاء و دفع ابنه دمه ليخلص البشرية جمعاء ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وما رايك بالة يامر القوم ان يفسقوا فيها كى يمحيها من الوجد اى الة هذا الذى لم يستطيع تخليص النفوس وبدلا من ذلك يدعوهم للفسج والفجور وفعل المحرمات





			نفهم من هذا الكلام أنه كل المسايحة راح يدخلون الجنة ؟؟ حتى لو قتل أحدهم أخوه المسيحي؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ياريت تتعملى الاحترام شوية احسن لك

وطبعا ليس كل من يقتل لة الجنة فنحن لسنا مثلكم ونقول انصر اخاك ولو ظالما





			يا أخي ارسولكم على بر بأه .. هوه المسيح الله ولا أبنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  و بعدين يا مايكل يا ريت انك ما تبديش رأيك بنبينا الكريم اذا مش عاجبك خلاص .. اتركه بحاله رأيك غير مهم عندنا..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



انا ابدى راى لمن يرغب بمعرفة الحق والنور والحياة *


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> *على فكرة يا ريمون انت ما تعرفش عير الشتيمة وهو دة كل علمك
> 
> متتكلمش عن الأحترام لأنكم غير محترمين و شوف أختك مسلمة الروح قالتلى أيه و بعدين أحكم
> 
> ...



قليل الأدب ملوش عندى غير قلة الأدب
لكن المحترم بيجبرنى أحترمه
والحمد لله أنا فاهم دينى كويس و عارف فضائح دينك كويس جدا
ومش محتاج أثبت رأى لأنه يكفى انى مقتنع به يعنى مش هحتاجك تصدقنى أو لأ


----------



## ahmedmalah (25 نوفمبر 2006)

أنت لا تفقة شئ غير الشتيمة وانت والله ضايع وشكلك كدة حافظ مش فاهم وعلى فكرة انا لسة عامل مشاركة حالا ونفسى اشوف ردك عليها اية ياللى بتقول انك عارف دينك كويس

وانت ليك رسول اسمة بولس واكيد مش كويس بالنسبة ليك انى اشتمة ولكن انا بحب الحوار الحضارى على اساس العلم والمعرفة


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> أنت لا تفقة شئ غير الشتيمة وانت والله ضايع وشكلك كدة حافظ مش فاهم وعلى فكرة انا لسة عامل مشاركة حالا ونفسى اشوف ردك عليها اية ياللى بتقول انك عارف دينك كويس
> 
> وانت ليك رسول اسمة بولس واكيد مش كويس بالنسبة ليك انى اشتمة ولكن انا بحب الحوار الحضارى على اساس العلم والمعرفة




المسيح علمنا اننا نفهم بقلبنا و عقلنا و منحفظش مجرد كلام زيكم
وطبعا لن ترتقى لمثل هذا فى دينك
المهم أنا أؤمن بالمسيح أبن الله الوحيد و أؤمن بكل أنبياء الله و رسله فقط
ولا أؤمن بالدجال محمد الذى كان ملبوس و مسحور هههههههههههههههههههه
ومات مسموم وملقاش حد يعينى يشفيه ولا حتى يقيمه من الأموات
وحتى جبريل سابه و طفش و راح يلعب مع عائشة ههههههههههه
المهم أنا مستعد أجاوب لحد السنة الجاية طالما أنك فعلا تريد السؤال و الجواب و ليس 
الجدال العقيم الذى تعودنا عليه من المسلمين الذين لا يفهمون حتى كيف يعيشون
وأسألك سؤال قبل أى شئ
ما هى الروح؟


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

آه على فكرة نسيت أقولك أن بولس أتذكر فى التفاسير و كمان ألهك أقتبس منه آياته و أقواله
ومحمدك أيضا وميهمنيش أنك تشتمه او لأ لأن كل شتيمة عليه أو أى شخص فى الكتاب المقدس أو حتى أى مسيحى هو بياخذ بركة أكثر و أنت بتاخد لعنة أكتر و أكتر و رسولك بيتعذب بسببك


----------



## Michael (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*رجاء محبة التركيز بالموضوع وترك المداخلات التى لا معنى لها...*


*انتهى الموضوع ومن لدية رد على اخر مداخلة لى فاليتفضل*


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> صحيح هابلة و جاهلة و متزعليش منى بس هى دى حقيقتك
> من كلامك هدينك
> أولا
> 350 قرن يعنى
> ...


مافرقتش كتير
المهم ان الاناجيل انكتبت وفاة المسيح بعشرات السنين
تقدر تقولي الاناجيل الي في ايدكم دي اتوجدت امتى؟؟؟
وعلى اي اساس تم اختيار هذه الاناجيل هل تم نقلها بالتواتر؟؟؟
ولا في فاصل في السنين بين كاتب هذه الانجيل واكتشافها
وليه اختيرت الاربع اناجيل دول بس واتساب باقي الاناجيل
ليه مش بتؤمنوا بأنجيل يهوذا وبرنابا ومريم وغيرهم اشمعنا دول يعني
قولي امتى تم اعتبار المسيح اله؟؟
مش كان في مجمع نيقيه سنة 325 
طيب قبل كدا كانوا بيعبدوا ايه؟؟؟
وليه اتعمل اصلا المجمع ده 
لو عرفت تجاوب عالاسئله دي انا اوعدك اني هاتنصر


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> معلش يا بمبه هههههههههههههه
> ده بس علشان أعرفك جهلك و جهل أهلك كلهم من أول محمد لأخر قرنى فى الأسلام
> وأحترمى نفسك يا مرضعة الأمم و الأرض يا مرضعة الكبير و الصغير مفيش حد أسمه مسيخ أو مسايخة غير رسولك الأهبل اللى كان بيستنى قدام الخيمة عقبال ما أمك عائشة تخلص مع الرجالة فى شبه الجزيرة من عرب و سواح و أذا تكلم أحد أنزل له أله الأسلام القواد آية تبرأها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبخصوص الأدب أحترمى نفسك أحترمك غير كده معنديش ليكى غير أنى أبهدلك و أبهدل رسولك المخنث و ألهه العقيم و الصحابة و آل البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



لا هي دي المحبه
شوف الحمدلله الاسلام صريح واحنا عندنا حاجه اسمها الولاء والبراء
لكن هاتقعد تقول احبوا اعداءكم ومن صفعك على وجهك الايمن دورله خدك الايسر طيب فين تطبيق الكلام ده على ارض الواقع
الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## Br-Andrew (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأحباء 
بكل أسف لست سعيداً بالحوار تماماً
لأنه يضاد تماماً الفكرة التي كنت أتمني أن أوصلها لكل مسيحي ومسلم
لا أقصد النقد ................. لكن فقط التعليق بمحبة للكل
أجد اخوتي المسيحين أننا أنجرفنا مع المسلمين في أسلوبهم السيي ونجحوا في أن ننجرف معهم في حوار تعصبي هدام
وأيضا أجد أخوتي أيضاً المسلمين أنهم لا يعرفون الحوار بحيادية بعيداً عن التعصب الاعمي
أشعر بفشل ذريع لأن دعوتي لم تجد صدا لي كل من الأخوة المسيحين او المسلميين
وأسلوب الحوار عكس ما هو ضد مناشدتي للكل
ناشدت أخوتي المسحيين بأن نكرز بحياتنا وبمحبتنا وبأنجيل المسيح ( الخبر السار ) الذي هوة قوة الله للخلاص........... ولكن للاسف
وناشدت أخوتي المسلمين بدراسة الأنجيل بعيدا عن التعصب والحكم المسبق .............. ولكن للاسف
يقول أحدهم لا يوجد أنجيل وكله محرف وهو بهذا يطعن في قدرة الله وسلطانه علي حفظ كلمتة ورسالتة لهداية البشر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل الله الذي يحفظ القران ( بحسب أعتقادك ) ولاأريد أن يستعمل المسلميين أسلوب القص واللزق ...... أرجو أن يتنبة ويلاحظ كلمة بحسب أعتقادك ( اي المسلم )
هل كان عاجز قبلاً عن حفظ التوارة والأنجيل وصار قوى فحفظ القران
منتهى عدم المنطق ( الله لا يتغير )
الله حافظ كلمتة أى أن كان الأسم الذي يطلق عليها .......... فقط لانها كلمتة 
وكلمتة تعبر عن ذاتة ......... وأن لم يحفظ الله كلمتة ورسالتة فهو غير قادر على حفظ ذاته وحاشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لله


----------



## Br-Andrew (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*السيد أو السيده
AAAAA
لو كنت صادق في البحث عن أجابة وتريد أن تعرف 
هناك مئات المواقع الزاخرة بكل هاى التفاصيل
أتفضل أدخل وأدرس
http://www.callforall.net/data/q_and_a/bible/torah/*


----------



## ahmedmalah (25 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ريمون انا بكلمك وبتحاور معاك لية بتشتم سيدنا محمد فى كل مرة انا لحد الان بحاول اضبط نفسى ومش عايز اغلط فى اى حد مسيحى ياريت تكلمنى باحترام زى ما بكلمك وبلاش شتيمة ولا دينك بيسمح لك تشتم عمال على بطال


----------



## ahmedmalah (25 نوفمبر 2006)

Br-Andrew قال:


> الأخوة الأحباء
> 
> لا
> أجد اخوتي المسيحين أننا أنجرفنا مع المسلمين في أسلوبهم السيي ونجحوا في أن ننجرف معهم في حوار تعصبي هدام
> ...


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> يا ريمون انا بكلمك وبتحاور معاك لية بتشتم سيدنا محمد فى كل مرة انا لحد الان بحاول اضبط نفسى ومش عايز اغلط فى اى حد مسيحى ياريت تكلمنى باحترام زى ما بكلمك وبلاش شتيمة ولا دينك بيسمح لك تشتم عمال على بطال




أسأل مين اللى قل أدبه الاول
لما واحدة مش متربية زى مسلمة الروح دى
تقولنا اننا مسخاء يعنى بتقول على المسيح مسخ
يبقى بتشتمه ولا لأ
:ranting:


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

وبعدين كمان محمدك شتمنا كتير و أله الأسلام برده شتمنا 
وشبهونا بالقردة و الخنازير
عاوزنى احترم شخص مش محترمنى؟
لو عندك أنصاف فكر بحيادية و قولى رأيك


----------



## ahmedmalah (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*من شبههم الله بالقردة والخنازير هم اليهود وليس المسيحيين وعلى فى القرأن يقول الله ان اقرب ديانة الى الاسلام هى المسيحية ولذلك احل الله الزواج من المسيحيات وحرمها على اليهود وهذا يدل على ان فى سؤ فهم عندك بالنسبة لأ يات القرأن*


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

Br-Andrew قال:


> *السيد أو السيده
> AAAAA
> لو كنت صادق في البحث عن أجابة وتريد أن تعرف
> هناك مئات المواقع الزاخرة بكل هاى التفاصيل
> ...



انا مش عايز مواقع عن عايز اجابات


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> وبعدين كمان محمدك شتمنا كتير و أله الأسلام برده شتمنا
> وشبهونا بالقردة و الخنازير
> عاوزنى احترم شخص مش محترمنى؟
> لو عندك أنصاف فكر بحيادية و قولى رأيك



ايوه حتى لو اتشتمتوا لازم تتقبل الشتيمه بصدر رحب
ولا انت ناسي من لطمك على خدك الايمن ادرله خدك الايسر واحبوا اعداءكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم
ده واجب عليك ولا هو كلام المسيح مش بيتسمع؟؟


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> ايوه حتى لو اتشتمتوا لازم تتقبل الشتيمه بصدر رحب
> ولا انت ناسي من لطمك على خدك الايمن ادرله خدك الايسر واحبوا اعداءكم واحسنوا الى مبغضيكم
> ده واجب عليك ولا هو كلام المسيح مش بيتسمع؟؟




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لما تفهم الآية أبقى قولها
المسيح مش عاوزنا  نكون  ملطشة ولا انت فكرك يعنى انك بالأية اللى انت كاتبها ومش عارف معناها يبقى خلاص هتسكتنى
طيب ايه رأيك لما المسيح أضرب و قال للى ضربه "لماذا ضربتنى"
وبعدين فرضنا انى مبطبقش التعاليم دى طبقها انت ولا هو لازم تستعبدنى وخلاص
يعنى حلوة ليك و مش حلوة ليا


----------



## Scofield (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ahmedmalah قال:


> *من شبههم الله بالقردة والخنازير هم اليهود وليس المسيحيين وعلى فى القرأن يقول الله ان اقرب ديانة الى الاسلام هى المسيحية ولذلك احل الله الزواج من المسيحيات وحرمها على اليهود وهذا يدل على ان فى سؤ فهم عندك بالنسبة لأ يات القرأن*




أولا اليهود هم نصف المسيحين لاننا نؤمن بنفس الاله و نفس الكتاب
ثانيا بطل كذب لان القرآن مقالش خالص أى كلمة على المسيحين غير فى القتل
والآية بتاعتك دى مبتقولش مسيحين بتقول نصارى
يعنى مش تبعنا خالص لاننا لسنا بنصارى


----------



## Br-Andrew (25 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> مافرقتش كتير
> المهم ان الاناجيل انكتبت وفاة المسيح بعشرات السنين
> تقدر تقولي الاناجيل الي في ايدكم دي اتوجدت امتى؟؟؟
> وعلى اي اساس تم اختيار هذه الاناجيل هل تم نقلها بالتواتر؟؟؟
> ...



شبعنا كتير من المجادلات العقيمة 
حضرتك سالتي عشرين سوال وكل سوال يحتاج صفحات وبراهين وادلة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لكن مين بيسمع!!!!!!!!!!؟
حددي سوالك وأعتقد أن هناك قسم خاص لكل أسئلة المسلمين، ليه ما تسالي هناك؟
ولا أنتم متخصصين شوشرة فقط دون رغبة فى الفهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


----------



## Fadie (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الحبيب برازر اندرو هل يمكن ان يدخل الملاك فى مجادلة مع ملك الظلام؟؟؟

ابرأ نفسك من هذه الحوارات العقيمة الجدالية و دعك منهم فلهم اعين ولا يبصرون و لهم اذان ولا يسمعون فبنعمة الله لم يدخل سائل لهذا المنتدى و خرج بدون اجابة و لكن هذه مجرد جدالات سفسطائية لا طائل منها ابدا


----------



## Br-Andrew (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخي العزيز Fadie
أشكرك لأجل تقديرك ومحبتك التي تمثل لي الكثير
بالطبع يمكن أن يدخل الملاك في الحوار مع ................
وكم أنا سعيد بالمنتدي الرائع وأثق في قدراتكم 
والرب يبارك حياتكم ويستخدم كل مجهودكم لمجد أسمة
عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلاً في الرب،
وأن كلمتة لا ترجع اليه فارغة*


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لما تفهم الآية أبقى قولها
> المسيح مش عاوزنا  نكون  ملطشة ولا انت فكرك يعنى انك بالأية اللى انت كاتبها ومش عارف معناها يبقى خلاص هتسكتنى
> طيب ايه رأيك لما المسيح أضرب و قال للى ضربه "لماذا ضربتنى"
> ...



ايوه انا ديني بيقول العين بالعين والسن بالسن
وانت قاعد عمال تتريق عالكلام ده وبتتباها بالنصين الي عندكم دول
طيب ليه ماشي عالشريعه الاسلاميه ادام هي مش عجباك بقى؟


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أولا اليهود هم نصف المسيحين لاننا نؤمن بنفس الاله و نفس الكتاب
> ثانيا بطل كذب لان القرآن مقالش خالص أى كلمة على المسيحين غير فى القتل
> والآية بتاعتك دى مبتقولش مسيحين بتقول نصارى
> يعنى مش تبعنا خالص لاننا لسنا بنصارى


ياسلام
يعني انت بتقول ان القرآن ماذكركوش غير في القتل؟
انت بتنقي على كيفك بقى
طيب ايه رأيك في قول الرسول من اذى ذميا فقد اذاني
ولا بلاش ده
طيب ادام انتوا مش نصارى اومال انتوا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

Br-Andrew قال:


> شبعنا كتير من المجادلات العقيمة
> حضرتك سالتي عشرين سوال وكل سوال يحتاج صفحات وبراهين وادلة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لكن مين بيسمع!!!!!!!!!!؟
> حددي سوالك وأعتقد أن هناك قسم خاص لكل أسئلة المسلمين، ليه ما تسالي هناك؟
> ولا أنتم متخصصين شوشرة فقط دون رغبة فى الفهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟



لا الموضوع سهل 
انا مش طالب اكتر من اجابه في كلمتين
قبل مجمع نيقيه الناس كانوا بيعبدوا ايه؟


----------



## عيسى_بن_مريم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

يحتاج المسلم حتى يؤمن بالمسيح 

ان يشرب كمية كبيييييييييييييييييييييرة من الدم المقدس


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟



يحتاج الى 



الى



الى





الى 


الى 











الى عقل                  :59:


----------



## bent_yaso3 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

يحتاج المسلم لكى يؤمن بالمسيح
الى النعمه
والنعمه يعطيها الله للقلب المحب
القلب المتواضع 
وكل اخواتنا الذين نالوا نعمه معرفه يسوع بعد ان كانوا فى الظلام
ادركوا بالعقل اولا ولكن هذا لايكفى
فلمسه من يد يسوع
تعطى قوه 
وتثبت وتقوى الاقتناع العقلى
وكما نعلم نحن المسيحيين قوه الصلاه 
فلنصلى نحن طالبين من الهنا ان كل شخص
من اى دين اخر
بدأ يفكر ويستلم عقله مره اخرى بين يديه 
من من خدعوه لسنين طويله
نصلى من اجله
ليثبت يسوع قواه ويعطيه النعمه


----------



## AAAAA (26 نوفمبر 2006)

اه طيب يمكن جايز


----------



## Br-Andrew (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> لا الموضوع سهل
> انا مش طالب اكتر من اجابه في كلمتين
> قبل مجمع نيقيه الناس كانوا بيعبدوا ايه؟



هاجاوبك في كلمة واحدة
اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

لكن أشرح شوية
من أيام أدم وحواء وأبراهيم و....................... الي الأن العبادة لله وحدة سبحانة وتعالي 
لا يوجد غير الله الواحد خالق كل شى
ونحن كمسيحيين الأن نعبد الله نفسه لأنه لا يوجد غير الله

لأشك الأن تدور في راسك أسئلة أعرفها إلي حد ما
نحن لم نترك الله وعبادتة وعبدنا المسيح، لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أبسط لك الأمر شوية
الله عندما خلق الأنسان أعلن عن نفسة للأنسان بطرق كثيرة، لان الله لا يريد أن يكون مجهول من خليقتة التي خلقها، بل يريد أن يكشف عن نفسة تدريجياً للبشرية.

1- أعلن عن نفسة في الخليقة : ففي الخليقة نرى عظمة الله وقدرتة وسلطانة، عندما نرى الخليقة من حولنا بكل أنظمتها ودقتها.
2- أعلن عن نفسة عن طريق الأنبياء: فجاء الأنبياء برسالات محورها ( هكذا يقول الله )
فعرفنا عن الله من خلال أعلان الله عن نفسة عن طريق الانبياء ورسالتهم، فعرفنا ماذا يريد الله منا،ماذا عن طبيعتة............ الخ 
وأخيراً جاء أعلان الله الكامل عن نفسة في المسيح، فراينا الله في المسيح يسوع.
لأن الله روح لا يُرى ، لكنه أخذ صورة أنسان وحل بين البشر.
وراينا الله في المسيح
راينا محبة الله، راينا قدرة وعظمة الله، راينا سلطان الله، رايناه خالق.
رايناه يعرف الغيب
رايناه يقيم الموتي
رايناه يشفي المرضى
راينا محب للبشر، رحيم ، رحمن، رؤوف
فنحن لم نترك عبادة الله وعبدنا المسيح
لكن نحن نعبد الله الذي أعلن عن نفسة في المسيح
الله الخالق كل شي سبحانه وتعالى، القدير، المحب ................................... الخ


----------



## Br-Andrew (27 نوفمبر 2006)

bent_yaso3 قال:


> يحتاج المسلم لكى يؤمن بالمسيح
> الى النعمه
> والنعمه يعطيها الله للقلب المحب
> القلب المتواضع
> ...




نعم أختي ..........
الرب يباركك


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

Br-Andrew قال:


> هاجاوبك في كلمة واحدة
> اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
> 
> لكن أشرح شوية
> ...



طيب ادام كانوا بيعبدوا الله 
اومال مجمع نيقيه اتعمل ليه؟؟


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> ايوه انا ديني بيقول العين بالعين والسن بالسن
> وانت قاعد عمال تتريق عالكلام ده وبتتباها بالنصين الي عندكم دول
> طيب ليه ماشي عالشريعه الاسلاميه ادام هي مش عجباك بقى؟




عين بعين و سن بسن دى عندنا يا أهبل أفندى و رسولك و أله الأسلام الحرامية سرقوها مننا ولاد
الحرام هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اقدم كلماتى تلك لريمون 

*لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله.
فخرج وهو حامل صليبه الى الموضع الذي يقال له موضع الجمجمة ويقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة. 


سامحنى يا اخى 
لا اظن انه يليق ان تستخدم اسلوبك هذا وتكتب تحت منه اية مثل هذه *


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> ياسلام
> يعني انت بتقول ان القرآن ماذكركوش غير في القتل؟
> انت بتنقي على كيفك بقى
> طيب ايه رأيك في قول الرسول من اذى ذميا فقد اذاني
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه و أنا مش ذميا 
ولا حتى من النصارى
لأننا مسيحين يا جاهل يا عبد الجاهل
ألهك الجاهل مكنش يعرف أننا مسيحين و لجهله كتب نسب خطأ
فلو قلت أننا نصارى نسبة ليسوع الناصرى هقولك أهبل ليه؟
لان ناصرى يطلق على متبعيه ناصرين
لكن نصارى جمع نصر يا أهبل
وكمان مش نصرانى لاننا منتبعش شخص أسمه نصر
فهمت يا أهبل أفندى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> اقدم كلماتى تلك لريمون
> 
> *لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.
> فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله.
> ...




بعد أذنك يا جورج هذا أسلوبى و لن أغيره هذا أولا
ثانيا أنا مغلطتش فى أى حد أنا بقوله حقيقة دينه و رسوله و أله الاسلام
وحقيقته يعنى مثلا لو قدامك واحد مبيفهمش هتقوله يا ذكى؟ولا تقوله يا أهبل زى الاخ
AAAAA


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه و أنا مش ذميا
> ولا حتى من النصارى
> لأننا مسيحين يا جاهل يا عبد الجاهل
> ألهك الجاهل مكنش يعرف أننا مسيحين و لجهله كتب نسب خطأ
> ...



طيب ياعبيط شوف الموقع وشوف الكلام الي فيه 

دعي المؤمنون مسيحيين أول مرة في أنطاكية (اع 11: 26) نحو سنة 42 أو 43م. ويرجّح أن ذلك اللقب كان في الأول شتيمة (1 بط 4: 16) قال المؤرخ تاسيتس (المولود نحو 54م.) أن تابعي المسيح كانوا أناساً سفلة عاميين ) . http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/dictionary/read.php?id=2782


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> عين بعين و سن بسن دى عندنا يا أهبل أفندى و رسولك و أله الأسلام الحرامية سرقوها مننا ولاد
> الحرام هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ودي بقى في العهد القديم ولا العهد الجديد؟


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب ياعبيط شوف الموقع وشوف الكلام الي فيه
> 
> دعي المؤمنون مسيحيين أول مرة في أنطاكية (اع 11: 26) نحو سنة 42 أو 43م. ويرجّح أن ذلك اللقب كان في الأول شتيمة (1 بط 4: 16) قال المؤرخ تاسيتس (المولود نحو 54م.) أن تابعي المسيح كانوا أناساً سفلة عاميين ) . http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/dictionary/read.php?id=2782




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وأيه يعنى مهو اليهود و الوثنين كانو وماذلو يكرهوننا إلى الآن و يقولون عنا كل الكلام القبيح 
وأقصد بعبدة الأوثان المسلمين و غيرهم مثل البوذين و الهندوسين


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> ودي بقى في العهد القديم ولا العهد الجديد؟




دى فى العهد القديم و موجودة فى العهد الجديد


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اللاويين 20:24 
كسر بكسر وعين بعين وسنّ بسن. كما احدث عيبا في الانسان كذلك يحدث فيه. 
التثنية 21:19 
لا تشفق عينك. نفس بنفس. عين بعين. سن بسن. يد بيد. رجل برجل 
متى 38:5 
سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن.


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

قيل للقدماء  عين بعين سن بسن اما انا فأقول لكم احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطرودنكم 

عين بعين وسن بسن ليست فى المسيحية 

كانت للقدماء 

اما الأن ونكرر  
احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطرودنكم


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وأيه يعنى مهو اليهود و الوثنين كانو وماذلو يكرهوننا إلى الآن و يقولون عنا كل الكلام القبيح
> وأقصد بعبدة الأوثان المسلمين و غيرهم مثل البوذين و الهندوسين



طيب بس عشان تعرف ان كلمة نصارى دي تكريم ليكم 
مش مسيحيين زي ماليهود كانوا بيقولوا عليكوا


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

جورج شكرى قال:


> قيل للقدماء  عين بعين سن بسن اما انا فأقول لكم احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا إلى مبغضيكم صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطرودنكم
> 
> عين بعين وسن بسن ليست فى المسيحية
> 
> ...



طيب يعني اتنسخت
شكرا عالتوضيح


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب بس عشان تعرف ان كلمة نصارى دي تكريم ليكم
> مش مسيحيين زي ماليهود كانوا بيقولوا عليكوا




هههههههههه
أنت عبيط يبنى ولا أيه
لما نتسمى مسيحين على أسم السيد المسيح ده فخر و شرف لينا و يتحرق اللى مش عاجبه
وبرده ألهك جاهل


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب يعني اتنسخت
> شكرا عالتوضيح




متنسختش
ليه
أولا مفيش فى المسيحية حاجة أسمها ناسخ و منسوخ
ثانيا الشرائع القديمة قالها الله لليهود و ليس نحن و إلى الآن اليهود يعملون بهذه الشرائع
أما المسيح فأكمل هذه الشريعة و خصص الكمال لمن يؤمنون به
فهمت يا أبو العريف
ههههههه عاوز يدارى خيبة قرآنه و يستخبه وراء الكتاب المقدس
هههههه


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يا أخ جورج أنا لما جيبت الآيات دى جبتها علشان أقوله أنها مكتوبه عندنا قبل ما تكون عنده
علشان أبينله ان أله الأسلام الحرامى كان بيقتبس منا
وربنا يباركك


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> متنسختش
> ليه
> أولا مفيش فى المسيحية حاجة أسمها ناسخ و منسوخ
> ثانيا الشرائع القديمة قالها الله لليهود و ليس نحن و إلى الآن اليهود يعملون بهذه الشرائع
> ...



ريمون انا ولله عارف ومقدر انك في مأزق
المسيح قال ماجئت لأنقض الناموس بل لأكمله
وكان ديما بيستشهد بالناموس
والي قاله المسيح ده مناقض تمام للناموس
وبكدا المسيح نقضه اولا
وطبعا ده يعتبر ايضا في نفس الوقت ناسح ومنسوخ
ولله انت مسكين


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> يا أخ جورج أنا لما جيبت الآيات دى جبتها علشان أقوله أنها مكتوبه عندنا قبل ما تكون عنده
> علشان أبينله ان أله الأسلام الحرامى كان بيقتبس منا
> وربنا يباركك



بص مش هانزل لمستواك في الرد
بس هاقولك ان الي شرع لموسى هو هو الي شرع لسيدنا محمد
فممكن جدا يكون في شرائع متشابهه وليس اقتباس ايها الجاهل


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> ريمون انا ولله عارف ومقدر انك في مأزق
> المسيح قال ماجئت لأنقض الناموس بل لأكمله
> وكان ديما بيستشهد بالناموس
> والي قاله المسيح ده مناقض تمام للناموس
> ...




ولا مأزق ولا حاجة بس علشان أبينلك انك بوق بس 
اليهود فى العهد القديم كانو قساة القلب و كانو مبيسمعوش كلام ربنا
علشان كده هو وضع شريعة تتناسب مع قسوة قلوبهم
غير كمان ان اليهودية كانت دين و دولة مش زى المسيحية دين بس
وعلشان كده كان بيحطلهم قوانين يحمو نفسهم بيها وكمان تكون صعبة علشان معدل الجريمة ميكونش كبير ما بينهم
لكن فى العهد الجديد المسيح كلم اتباعه و كملها لأننا الآن أصبحنا دين فقط و ليس دين و دولة و الله هو الذى يدافع عنا و ليس نحن من ندافع عن أنفسنا و لكنه لم ينسخ هذه الآية و الا كان حرمها على اليهود
فهمت يا جاهل


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> بص مش هانزل لمستواك في الرد
> بس هاقولك ان الي شرع لموسى هو هو الي شرع لسيدنا محمد
> فممكن جدا يكون في شرائع متشابهه وليس اقتباس ايها الجاهل




يا جاهل أنت و ألهك أله الاسلام
دى أسمها سرقة يعنى أله الاسلام حرااااااااااااااااامى
ومفيش حاجة اسمها شرائع متشابها 
لانكم بتقولو ان محمد جاء بدين نسخ كل الاديان 
يعنى مينفعش يشابه شريعة اليهود بالأسلام دى أسمها سرقة
بس انا مش مستغرب
أصل جدك حراااااااامى و رسولك حرااااااااااامى و ألهك حرااااااااااامى
وكل الاسلام و المسلمين حرااااااااااااااامية


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> ولا مأزق ولا حاجة بس علشان أبينلك انك بوق بس
> اليهود فى العهد القديم كانو قساة القلب و كانو مبيسمعوش كلام ربنا
> علشان كده هو وضع شريعة تتناسب مع قسوة قلوبهم
> غير كمان ان اليهودية كانت دين و دولة مش زى المسيحية دين بس
> ...



طيب كلامك ده اثبت بيه انه نقض ناموس موسى
لأنك قولت شرع لليهود اما المسيح شرع لأتباع
يعني ده شرع وده شرع تاني خالص ده اولا
ثانيا هو المسيح مش كان عايش بين اليهود والي كان بيعلمهم دول بردو مش كانوا يهود؟؟
سبحان الله
يابني انا عذرك 
اصلك هاتعمل ايه مفيش رد
اهو اديك جيت ترد اثبت انه نقض فعلا الناموس
سبحان الله


----------



## AAAAA (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> يا جاهل أنت و ألهك أله الاسلام
> دى أسمها سرقة يعنى أله الاسلام حرااااااااااااااااامى
> ومفيش حاجة اسمها شرائع متشابها
> لانكم بتقولو ان محمد جاء بدين نسخ كل الاديان
> ...



طيب اعصابك اعصابك 
كدا ممكن يحصلك حاجه
ياجماعه في حاله صعبه هنا حد يطلبله الاسعاف :t33:


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب كلامك ده اثبت بيه انه نقض ناموس موسى
> لأنك قولت شرع لليهود اما المسيح شرع لأتباع
> يعني ده شرع وده شرع تاني خالص ده اولا
> ثانيا هو المسيح مش كان عايش بين اليهود والي كان بيعلمهم دول بردو مش كانوا يهود؟؟
> ...




لا طبعا يا جاهل 
بص كويس
لما تكون فى بلد زى السعودية و عاملة قوانين و تشريعات معينة خاصة بيها
ولما تروح بلد زى مصر بيعملو بقوانين و تشريعات خاصة بيها يبقى فين التناقض
كل واحدة منهم بتعمل بقوانينها حسب ظروفها بس مفيش واحدة لغت واحدة
بمعنى مثلا 
لو فى السعودية قانون يقول لك لو هاجمك شخص هاجمه وخذ حقك بنفسك 
وفى مصر قانون بيقولك لو هاجمك شخص دع الشرطة تأخذ لك حقك منه
يبقى فين التناقض كل بلد بتطبق حسب ظروفها و قوانينها 
أبقى أفهم كويس يا ذكى


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> طيب اعصابك اعصابك
> كدا ممكن يحصلك حاجه
> ياجماعه في حاله صعبه هنا حد يطلبله الاسعاف :t33:




ههههههههههههه
خفيف ياض
بس برضه ألهك حراااااااااااامى و رسوله حراااااااااااااااامى و جدك حراااااااااااااااااامى
وكل المسلمين حرامية


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*نعلم جميعاً ان الأسلام يعتقد فى مبدأ النسخ والمنسوخ 
لا يختلف معنا المسلمون فى ذلك 

هل من معترص 

لكن الغريب هنا ان الأخ العزيز  AAAAAA  يتحدث عن الناسخ والمنسوخ على انه تهمة وجريمة وبحاول ان يُلصقها بالمسيحية بكل ما يملك من قوة ويضرب استنتاجات على عواهنها 

لماذا 

هل النسخ والمنسوخ شىء بشع لتتحدث عنه وكأنه تهمة تحاول تلصقها بنا 

ليس لدينا يا عزيزى نسخ ومنسوخ 

ومادام تهمة حاول ان تدافع عن نفسك بذكر اسباب منطقية لها ... لا ان تحاول ان تلصق بنا ضعفات مماثلة لا وجود لها لدينا 

وحتى لو افترضنا جدلاً .. واقول جدلاً على سبيل تهدئتك .... ان لدينا ناسخ ومنسوخ ... اقول هذا لا يعنيك فى شىء ... ليس لك شأن *


----------



## Muhammad (28 مارس 2007)

*المسلمون فى حاجة إلى الأشياء الآتية حتى يتنصروا
1-بدلا من الإعتقاد بأن الله واحد لا شريك له لا فى جسد ولا فى شى ولا ثانى ولا ثالث له بأن الله ثلاثة ( كما قال أحد النصارى أن الله ثلاثة فى المنتدى بناءا على عقيدة الثالوث وأملك الرابط لمن يريد
أو أن يؤمن بأن الله واحد ولكن لك شريك فى الجسد ولهم شريك ثالث

2-أن تنكسر عقيدة المسلمين بأن الله أحد وصمد ولم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد وذلك بالإيمان بأن
الله ليس أحد كما ذكرنا وإذا كان الله أحد عندهم فكان فترة اتحاد لاهوته مع ناسوته ليس أحدا وكان له شريك ثانى وشريك ثالث آب وابن وروح قدس
أنه لم يولد ففى فترة اتحاد ناسوته بلاهوته هذه الفترة من الزمن فكان الإله له شطر أو ثلث بشرى مولود فلا نستطيع بقول أن الله لم يلد ونقول بأنه جسد مولود

3-بدلا من الإيمان بأن الأنبياء  أفضل البشر ولا أفضل منهم نؤمن بأنهم زناه وفحاشين وزانى محارم

4-أن نؤمن بأن الرهبان والقسيسين هم أفضل البشر حيث انهم لم يخطئوا بل ويكفروا عن خطايا عوام النصارى ( الكلام بكل دليل من موقعكم وبأن القسيسين لم يرتكبوا خطية واحدة )
فمثلا قس أسيوط الذى صور فيديو وفوتوغراف يزنى داخل الكنيسة والذى نشرتها قناة النبأ واحتج الناس واعترضوا فمن يغفر له خطيته ولنفرض أنه الله إذا فليفجر ويفعل ما شاء ثم ليغفر لنفسه طالما أنه يملك خاصية أنه يغفر لغيره

5-بدلا من إيماننا بأن الله ليس كمثله شئ ونقول سبحان ربى العظيم أى جل وعلى عن أى نقصان واتصف بكل صفات الكمال وأن نؤمن بأن الله يأكل ويشرب ويدخل الخلاء وينام بما فيها من نقصان فالأكل داعى للنقص وهو الشعور بالجوع والشرب داع للنقص وهو الشعور والحاجة للعطش والخلاء داع للنقص بما يخرج من روائح نتنة وعفنه وجل الإله عن ذلك أما النوم فداع للنقص بما فيه من غفلة العين واسترخاء العضل والقوة البدنية وجل الله عن الغفلة ولو بالجسد

6-أن نؤمن بأن الله له جسد خرج من فرج امرأة

7-أن نؤمن بأن الله له جسد يلتقم به ثدى امرأة لترضعه

8-بدلا من الإيمان بأن الله هو حامى البشر ة ذى الجبروت والملكوت والكبرياء والعظمة نؤمن بأن يعقوب صارعه وقومه صلبوه وضربوه وجلدوه*


----------



## Muhammad (28 مارس 2007)

*المسلمون فى حاجة إلى الأشياء الآتية حتى يتنصروا

1-بدلا من الإعتقاد بأن الله واحد لا شريك له لا فى جسد ولا فى شى ولا ثانى ولا ثالث له بأن الله ثلاثة ( كما قال أحد النصارى أن الله ثلاثة فى المنتدى بناءا على عقيدة الثالوث وأملك الرابط لمن يريد
أو أن يؤمن بأن الله واحد ولكن لك شريك فى الجسد ولهم شريك ثالث

2-أن تنكسر عقيدة المسلمين بأن الله أحد وصمد ولم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد وذلك بالإيمان بأن
الله ليس أحد كما ذكرنا وإذا كان الله أحد عندهم فكان فترة اتحاد لاهوته مع ناسوته ليس أحدا وكان له شريك ثانى وشريك ثالث آب وابن وروح قدس
أنه لم يولد ففى فترة اتحاد ناسوته بلاهوته هذه الفترة من الزمن فكان الإله له شطر أو ثلث بشرى مولود فلا نستطيع بقول أن الله لم يلد ونقول بأنه جسد مولود

3-بدلا من الإيمان بأن الأنبياء  أفضل البشر ولا أفضل منهم نؤمن بأنهم زناه وفحاشين وزانى محارم

4-أن نؤمن بأن الرهبان والقسيسين هم أفضل البشر حيث انهم لم يخطئوا بل ويكفروا عن خطايا عوام النصارى ( الكلام بكل دليل من موقعكم وبأن القسيسين لم يرتكبوا خطية واحدة )
فمثلا قس أسيوط الذى صور فيديو وفوتوغراف يزنى داخل الكنيسة والذى نشرتها قناة النبأ واحتج الناس واعترضوا فمن يغفر له خطيته ولنفرض أنه الله إذا فليفجر ويفعل ما شاء ثم ليغفر لنفسه طالما أنه يملك خاصية أنه يغفر لغيره

5 -بدلا من إيماننا بأن الله ليس كمثله شئ ونقول سبحان ربى العظيم أى جل وعلى عن أى نقصان واتصف بكل صفات الكمال وأن نؤمن بأن الله يأكل ويشرب ويدخل الخلاء وينام بما فيها من نقصان فالأكل داعى للنقص وهو الشعور بالجوع والشرب داع للنقص وهو الشعور والحاجة للعطش والخلاء داع للنقص بما يخرج من روائح نتنة وعفنه وجل الإله عن ذلك أما النوم فداع للنقص بما فيه من غفلة العين واسترخاء العضل والقوة البدنية وجل الله عن الغفلة ولو بالجسد

6 -أن نؤمن بأن الله له جسد خرج من فرج امرأة

7 -أن نؤمن بأن الله له جسد يلتقم به ثدى امرأة لترضعه

8 -بدلا من الإيمان بأن الله هو حامى البشر ة ذى الجبروت والملكوت والكبرياء والعظمة نؤمن بأن يعقوب صارعه وقومه صلبوه وضربوه وجلدوه*


----------



## قدسي (28 مارس 2007)

*اريدكم ان تجاوبو عليها*

نؤمن نحن المسلمو ن انه لن يدخل الجنه من ادعى لله شريك في ملكه او ان لله ولد, وانتم ايها النصارى تؤمنون انه لن يدخل الجنه من لم يؤمن بان الله له ولد أرسله ليخلص العالم من الخطيئه.


لذلك فان هذه المسأله مصيريه ويترتب عليها الخلود في الجنه او النار عياذا بالله من النار, فلا بد من توضيح الحقائق.

اريد من أي نصراني أن يوضح لي ثلاث مسائل تلح في نفسي :

1- اذا كان الاله قد صلب , فلماذا صلب بعد الاف السنين من الخطيئه ؟ ومن كان يدير الكون ويرزق ويخلق في مدة موته؟

2- هل قال المسيح (عليه السلام ) انه اله ؟ مع ذكر الدليل النصي( يجب أن يكون الدليل نصيا لأنها مسألة عقيده ).

3- سؤال لكل نصراني عربي, لقد تحدى الله جميع البشر أن يأتو ولو بسورة مثل سور القران , ألا ترى أن هذا القران كلام معجز ولايستطيع اي بشر ان يأتي بمثله. قال تعالى( افلا يتدبرون القران ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا). 

أرجو من الجميع الرد بادب , ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## islamprtjrs (29 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
............ والله ما عندي شي قولو  يعني ازا كان عندكن عقل وبتفكرو وبتميزو بين الحق والباطل اكيد رح توصلو للحقيقة وبارك الله فيك اخ قدسي وMuhammad  على مشاركتكم وتعبكم  من اجل ايصال ولو قليلا من اجل تنوير طريق الضالين عن الله 
والسلام يوم ولدت ويوم اموت ويوم ابعث حيا


----------



## قدسي (29 مارس 2007)

*مازلت أطلب جواب لأسئلتي يا (remon)*

جاو بني على هذه الاسئله الثلاثه فقط يا remon أو أي حد تاني يا مسيحيين.


اريد من أي نصراني أن يوضح لي ثلاث مسائل تلح في نفسي :

1- اذا كان الاله قد صلب , فلماذا صلب بعد الاف السنين من الخطيئه ؟ ومن كان يدير الكون ويرزق ويخلق في مدة موته؟

2- هل قال المسيح (عليه السلام ) انه اله ؟ مع ذكر الدليل النصي( يجب أن يكون الدليل نصيا لأنها مسألة عقيده ).

3- سؤال لكل نصراني عربي, لقد تحدى الله جميع البشر أن يأتو ولو بسورة مثل سور القران , ألا ترى أن هذا القران كلام معجز ولايستطيع اي بشر ان يأتي بمثله. قال تعالى( افلا يتدبرون القران ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا). 

أرجو من الجميع الرد بأدب , ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## muslim533 (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



> > > Muhammad قال:
> > >
> > >
> > > > *المسلمون فى حاجة إلى الأشياء الآتية حتى يتنصروا
> > > ...


.


----------



## muslim533 (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



Muhammad قال:


> *المسلمون فى حاجة إلى الأشياء الآتية حتى يتنصروا
> 
> 1-بدلا من الإعتقاد بأن الله واحد لا شريك له لا فى جسد ولا فى شى ولا ثانى ولا ثالث له بأن الله ثلاثة ( كما قال أحد النصارى أن الله ثلاثة فى المنتدى بناءا على عقيدة الثالوث وأملك الرابط لمن يريد
> أو أن يؤمن بأن الله واحد ولكن لك شريك فى الجسد ولهم شريك ثالث
> ...


.


----------



## islamprtjrs (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

حبيبي قدسي هن مارح يجاوبوك ما عندن ولا شي بس بدي جاوب على السؤال الاول ""ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح""  ولا شي نحن بنؤمن بالمسيح كعبد من عباد الله كرسول ونبي من انباءه 
يعني هالسؤال تاااااااافه :smil15:


----------



## muslim533 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

:smil12: :smil12:* إذا أنتم تقولون أن عيسى ليس إله وإنه نبى من أنبيائه ؟؟؟؟؟*:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## abdoujoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 
la ilah illa allah mohammed rassoul allah


----------



## eve (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اول شي انا اول مائريت الموضوع ....ابداً ماتوقعت شو هالردود الفظيعة
من قبل المسيحيين...والاسلام

الهجوم هوي اللي عم يوصلنا للطائفية اللي عم نشوفها بمجتمعنا اليوم
انا بدي قول للي طرح الموضوع ... انو موضوع لازم يطرح
بس بنفس الوئت لازم يناقش بأدب حتى الاتنين يفهمو وياخدو من بعض
بس للاسف شي كتير مبهدل(سوري)

بتوقع نحنا لازم بقى نطلع من هالقد الدينية 
ماكلنا عنا رب واحد....

هالتعقيدات اللي عم تصير نحنا اللي خلقناها

انا بتوقع بل متأكدة انو الكل بيامن بالمسيح
لان انذكر حتى بالقران ....

بس ممكن مابيامنو انو انصلب
لان عندون انو شبه بهم.....
وهيدا الشي نحنا لازم نامن فيه ....لان القران متل مامنعرف معجزة

بس وقت انصلب المسيح..... كان عبرة انو تعذب منشانا
ونحنا منعرف انو ما مات هوي معنا ....
كمان نحنا كلنا اسلام ....(مسيحيين,ومسلميين)
لان الاسلام دين التوحيد

بتمنى من الكل يطلع من هالتعقيدات الدينية 
لان حتى بالدين الواحد في تشتت

لازم كل واحد يحلل ويفكر ..... مو متل مامكتوب لان التاريخ نصو مزور
بس بظن الادلة واضحة.... ع وجود المسيح

والله يكون مع الجميع...


----------



## abdoujoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اي والله كلامك صح بس بتمنى انو الكل يفهموا ويستوعبو
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## kasper (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*عنوان الموضع خاطئ 

من قال لك أن المسلمين لا يؤمنوا  بنبي الله عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام *


----------



## الخاطي الحزين (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

عاوز تعرف الفرق بين النسحيين والمسلمين من ناحية الاديان 
1- قارن بين شخصية المسيح والنبي 
2- قارن بين التعاليم المسيح وتعاليم النبي وانت تعرف ماذا تفعل بان تومن بمسيح لازم يكون عندك ايمان بالمسيح واترك تعليم الاسلام 
( من يتبع المسيح لا يمشئ في الظلمه )


----------



## الخاطي الحزين (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

عاوز تعرف الفرق بين المسحيين والمسلمين من ناحية الاديان 
1- قارن بين شخصية المسيح والنبي 
2- قارن بين التعاليم المسيح وتعاليم النبي وانت تعرف ماذا تفعل بان تومن بمسيح لازم يكون عندك ايمان بالمسيح واترك تعليم الاسلام 
( من يتبع المسيح لا يمشئ في الظلمه ) الخاطي الحزين


----------



## kasper (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



الخاطي الحزين قال:


> عاوز تعرف الفرق بين المسحيين والمسلمين من ناحية الاديان
> 1- قارن بين شخصية المسيح والنبي
> 2- قارن بين التعاليم المسيح وتعاليم النبي وانت تعرف ماذا تفعل بان تومن بمسيح لازم يكون عندك ايمان بالمسيح واترك تعليم الاسلام
> ( من يتبع المسيح لا يمشئ في الظلمه ) الخاطي الحزين




مسألة ترك تعاليم الاسلام مستحيلة لأن صاحب الفطرة السليمة ينتهج

بنهج الاسلام , ولا يترك النور الى الظلام , و لو لم تكن تعاليم المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم 

صحيحة و من رب العالمين لما بشرت به كتبكم ...


لا تنس أن عيسى عليه السلام أرسل من رب العالمين 

و محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أرسل من رب العالمين 

فلا يعقل ان تكون تعاليم عيسى عليه السلام جيدة 

و أن تكون تعاليم محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام سيئة


----------



## ميشيل كابريل (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالاسلام شهادة ان لا اله الاالله وان محمد رسول الله


----------



## ميشيل كابريل (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

[يااخ Br-Andrew   نناديك بالاخ لأننا اولاد ادم وحواء وكلنا من عباد الله نعبد الله الواحد الاحد الست تعبد الله مثلنا نحن الاسلام فنحن امة واحده كل البشر الذين انزل عليهم الكتب السماويه( القرأن -الانجيل -التورات -الزبور-) كلها كتب( نؤمن بها )لانها منزله من أله واحد واننا نؤمن بالسيد المسيح ونحبه ونحترمه كما نحب ونحترم باقي الاديان السماويه والانبياء والرسل المرسله بتعاليم الاديان لتفهم البشر معنى الخير ومعنى الشر . والذي نطلبه منك ايها الاخ يوجد مسلم اشتكى او تذمر من دينه وهو الاسلام لك ونحن نقول لك ايها الاخ الكريم اننا نعيش بنور الاسلام وبهدى الاسلام واننا لم نتدخل في دينكم ودنياكم ولم نكن لكم ولدينكم كارهين ونمدلك يد المحبه ونقول لك تعال لنبني جسور المحبه والأخاء بين الاديان وليس بذور الكره والاحتقار ؟؟؟؟ اخيك من دين الاسلام ابن ادم وحواء      ( أيمن قرنفل )


----------



## wandy (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

 بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
ممكن اعرف ليه الاخوه المسلمين متضايقبن ليه وكمان ليه الالفاط الا مش مستحبه علو موقع من المع المواقع 
بعد اذنك حابب تعبر يريد بطريق الطف من كده


----------



## دكر (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

يا ريت كلاامى يكون مجود ومايتلغيش
يامن كتب هذا الكلاام اعلم اننا نومن بان نبى الله عيسى عبد الله ورسوله ومن شروط ايماننا ان نؤمن بكل الانبياء واذا لم نؤمن بنبى واحد فلم ينفع ايماننا هذا ولاا**************
ثانيا انتى تقولى ان الخلاص من عند يسوع كما تزعمون او الرب كما تقلون ممكن تقولى لى ماحال الرب وهو صغير او ابن الانسان ما حال الر وهو ياكل وينام ويدخل الحمام
 دبيو سى مان كيف يكون الرب  وكان امه ترضعه هل فى اله يرضع من ثدى امه 
ياليت تشوفوا الحقيقه قبل فوات الاوان واسئلو القساوسه فى رب يرضع هل هذا معقول***********
ثالثا  انتى تقولى بولس الم تعرفى حقيقة بولس اصله يهودى وامه وابوه يهوديان وبولس اتولد بعد المسيح نبى الله عيسى اربعين سنه كيف راى نبى الله عيسىوكان بيعذب الرومان  ودخل الفلسفه فى الانجيل وانتم صدقتوه  وياريت  تعرفوا ان الشيطان ضحك عليكم ويريد ان يدخلكم الظلمات 
وللموضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع بقيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة ان شاء اللـــــــــــــه
اللهم احينى علىالايمان وامتنى على الاسلام


----------



## Christian Knight (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*اولا اسمحلى اصلحلك معلوماتك يا دكر فانتم لا تعبدون الله ولا تؤمنون بكتابه ولا انبياؤه,..
فانتم تعبدون الله الذى صوره لكم محمد وليس الله الحقيقى الذى خلقكم وتجسد لاجلكم
وانتم تؤمنون بكتاب اسمه القران وهو ليس كتاب الله
وتؤمنون بنبى كاذب اسمه محمد وحتى الانبياء الذين تدعون انكم تؤمنون بهم فايمانكم بهم غير صحيح لانه غير قائم على الكتاب المقدس وانما على القران بل وانكم تسبون انبياء الله ايضا ويثبت كلامى هذا ما قلته انت على بولس الرسول والذى هو طبعا ادعاء خالى من الدليل مثل جميع ادعاءات المسلمين

ثانيا انت تدعى ان بولس الرسول ليس رسول لانه من اصل يهودى وانا اقول لك يا من تدعى انك تؤمن بالانبياء افلا تعلم ان جميع الانبياء هم من بنى اسرائيل( ما عدا الذين عاشوا قبل وجود بنى اسرائيل)؟
ام ان اله الاسلام لم يخبرك بهذه الحقيقة التاريخية فى كتابه؟
ولكن الفضيحة هنا ليست فى جهلك بالحقائق التاريخية وانما فى جهلك بدينك لان علماءك اعترفوا ببولس الرسول واليك الدليل على كلامى:

تفسير ابن كثير
قَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ وَهْب بْن سُلَيْمَان عَنْ شُعَيْب الْجِبَابِيّ قَالَ كَانَ اِسْم الرَّسُولَيْنِ الْأَوَّلَيْنِ شَمْعُون وَيُوحَنَّا وَاسْم الثَّالِث بُولُص وَالْقَرْيَة أَنْطَاكِيَّة " فَقَالُوا " أَيْ لِأَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَة " إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ " أَيْ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ يَأْمُركُمْ بِعِبَادَتِهِ وَحْده لَا شَرِيك لَهُ وَقَالَهُ أَبُو الْعَالِيَة وَزَعَمَ قَتَادَة أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا رُسُل الْمَسِيح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى أَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة .
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=36&nAya=14&taf=KATHE ER&l=arb&tashkeel=0

تفسير الدر المنثور بالتفسير بالمأثور للسيوطي
وأخرج ابن أبي حاتم عن شعيب الجبائي قال‏:‏ اسم الرسولين اللذين قالا ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏}‏ شمعون‏.‏ ويوحنا‏.‏ واسم ‏(‏الثالث‏)‏ بولص‏
وأخرج ابن المنذر عن سعيد بن جبير رضي الله عنه في قوله ‏{‏إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ اسم الثالث الذي عزز به سمعون بن يوحنا‏.‏ 
والثالث بولص، 

http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...ID=248&CID=428
تفسير البغوي ( معالم التنزيل )
اذ ارسلنا اثنين . قال وهب : يوحنا 
وبولس فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث. يعني قوينا. بثالث. برسول ثالث هو شمعون 
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showayatafseer.php?SwraNo=36&ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=9

تفسير فتح القدير 
وقيل : سمعان ويحيى
وبولس 

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive/showayatafseer.php?SwraNo=36&ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=8& ayaNo=14&TafseerNo=8
الاتقان في علوم القران ج 2 فصل في المبهمات 
اذ ارسلنا اليهم اثنين " يس :14 , هما : شمعون ويوحنا ,
والثالث بولس 

http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...BID=156&CID=26

إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا القرآن الكريم- محمد بن محمد العمادي أبو السعود تفسير سورة يس 14
ارسلنا اليهم اثنين بناء على انه كان بأمره تعالى لتكميل التمثيل وتتميم التسلية وهما يحيى وبولس 
تفسير القرطبي ( الجامع لأحكام القرآن ) 
قَالَ اِبْن إِسْحَاق : وَكَانَ الَّذِي بَعَثَهُمْ عِيسَى مِنْ الْحَوَارِيِّينَ وَالْأَتْبَاع بُطْرُس وبولس إِلَى رُومِيَّة
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=KORTOBY&nType=1&nSora=61 &nAya=14


زاد المسير في علم التفسير-عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي تفسير سورة يس 14
يوحنا وبولس قاله وهب بن منبه والثالث تومان وبولس قاله مقاتل

سيرة ابن هشام > الجزء الثاني 
باب أسماء رسل عيسى
تعتبر من اقوى كتب السيرة
قال ابن إسحاق : وكان من بعث عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا بعدهم في الأرض بطرس الحواري ، ومعه بولس وكان بولس من الأتباع ولم يكن من الحواريين إلى رومية وأندرائس ومنتا إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس وتوماس إلى أرض بابل ، من أرض المشرق وفيلبس إلى أرض قرطاجنة ، وهي إفريقية ويحنس إلى أفسوس ، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف; ويعقوبس إلى أوراشلم وهي إيلياء ، قرية بيت المقدس ، وابن ثلماء إلى الأعرابية وهي أرض الحجاز ، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر ; ويهوذا ، ولم يكن من الحواريين جعل مكان يودس 
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=hes2713.htm


الروض الأنف > الجزء الرابع
باب أسماء رسل عيسى 

قال ابن إسحاق : وكان من بعث عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا بعدهم في الأرض بطرس الحواري ، ومعه 
بولس وكان بولس من الأتباع ولم يكن من الحواريين إلى رومية وأندرائس ومنتا إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس وتوماس إلى أرض بابل ، من أرض المشرق وفيلبس إلى أرض قرطاجنة ، وهي إفريقية ويحنس إلى إفسوس ، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف ، ويعقوبس إلى أوراشلم وهي إيلياء ، قرية بيت المقدس ، وابن ثلماء إلى الأعرابية وهي أرض الحجاز ، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر ، ويهوذا ، ولم يكن من الحواريين جعل مكان يودس 
http://sirah.al-islam.com/display.asp?f=rwd4233.htm

سافترض ان كل ما سبق ليس بصحيح
فهل هناك من يخبرنا بتفسير هذا الاية؟؟؟؟
من هم الرسول؟؟؟
هناك 3 اراء من كتاب " زاد المسير في علم التفسير "
ورأيان من ثلاث يقولان ان احدهم بولس الرسول و الثالث يقول :
اسم الرسولين صادق و مصدوق
السؤال هل هناك اي كتاب يهودي او مسيحي او تاريخي ذكر ان من اسماء رسول المسيح صادق و مصدوق؟؟؟؟
ان كان لا فلا يوخذ هذا الرأي لانه باطل تاريخياً 
اذا هناك الرأيان الذان يقولان بولص احد الرسول
هما الصحيحان تاريخياً 


لنكمل
2. قصة ايمان الرسول بولص و كيف ظهر له السيد المسيح و كيف ذهب الى دمشق

البداية والنهاية > الجزء الثاني 
وكان ممن آمن بالمسيح وصدقه من أهل دمشق رجل يقال له: ضينا، وكان مختفيا في مغارة داخل الباب الشرقي قريبا من الكنيسة المصلبة؛ خوفا من بولص اليهودي، وكان ظالما غاشما مبغضا للمسيح، ولما جاء به. وكان قد حلق رأس ابن أخيه حين آمن بالمسيح وطاف به في البلد ثم رجمه حتى مات، رحمه الله. ولما سمع بولص أن المسيح، عليه السلام، قد توجه نحو دمشق جهز بغاله وخرج ليقتله فتلقاه عند كوكبا، فلما واجه أصحاب المسيح جاء إليه ملك فضرب وجهه بطرف جناحه فأعماه، فلما رأى ذلك وقع في نفسه تصديق المسيح، فجاء إليه واعتذر مما صنع وآمن به فقبل منه، وسأله أن يمسح عينيه؛ ليرد الله عليه بصره فقال: اذهب إلى ضينا عندك بدمشق في طرف السوق المستطيل من المشرق فهو يدعو لك. فجاء إليه فدعا، فرد عليه بصره،وحسن إيمان 
بولص بالمسيح، عليه السلام، أنه عبد الله ورسوله، وبنيت له كنيسة باسمه، فهي كنيسة بولص المشهورة بدمشق
http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/view...BID=251&CID=24

تاريخ اليعقوبي - الصفحة 31 
وكان بولس أشد الناس عليهم، وأعظمهم إيذاء لهم، وكان يقتل من يقدر عليه منهم، ويطلبهم في كل موضع، فخرج يريد دمشق ليجمع قوماً كانوا بها، فسمع صوتاً يناديه: يا 
بولس، كم تضطهدني! ففزع حتى لم يبصر، ثم جاءه حنانيا، فقدس عليه حتى انصرف، وبرأت عينه، فصار يقوم في الكنائس، فيذكر المسيح، ويقدسه، فأرادت اليهود قتله، فهرب منهم، وصار مع التلامذة يدعو الناس، ويتكلم بمثل ما يتكلمون به، ويظهر الزهد في الدنيا، والتقليل منها، حتى قدمه الحواريون جميعا على أنفسهم، وصيروه رأسهم. وكان يقوم فيتكلم، ويذكر أمر بني إسرائيل والأنبياء، ويذكر حال المسيح، ويقول: ميلوا بنا إلى الأمم، كما قال الله للمسيح: إني وضعتك نوراً للأمم، فتصير إخلاصاً إلى أقطار الأرض، فتكلم كل رجل منهم برأيه، وقالوا: ينبغي أن يحتفظ بناموس، وأن يرسل إلى كل بلد من يدعو إلى هذا الدين، وينهاهم عن الذبائح للأوثان، وعن الزنا، وعن أكل الدم.
وخرج بولس ومعه رجلان إلى أنطاكية ليقيموا دين المعمودية، ثم رجع بولس، وأخذ، فحمل إلى ملك رومية فقام فتكلم، وذكر حال المسيح، فتحالف قوم على قتله لإفساده دينهم، وذكره المسيح وتقديسه عليه 
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



مختصر تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر ص 991 
قال وهب بن منبه: كان بولس من رؤساء اليهود وأشدهم بأساً، وأعظمهم شأناً في إنكار ما جاء به المسيح عليه السلام ودفعه، ودفع الناس عنه.
فجمع العساكر وسار إلى المسيح عليه السلام ليقتله ويمنعه عن دخول دمشق، فلقيه بكوكبا فضربه ملك بجناحه، فأعماه، ورأى من دلائل أمره والأحوال التي لم يصل معها إلى ما أراد من مكروهه ما اضطره إلى الإيمان به، والتصديق بما جاء به، فأتى المسيح على ذلك، وسأله أن يفتح عينيه فقال له المسيح: كم تسعى في أذاي وأذى من هو معي، وتفعل وتصنع.
ثم قال له المسيح: امض حتى تدخل دمشق وخذ في السوق الطويل الممدود في وسط المدينة، يعني دمشق، حتى تصير في آخره وتصير إلى حنينا وكان حنينا قد اختفى منه فزعاً في مغارة نحو الباب الشرقي حتى يفتح عينينك.
فأتاه عند الكنيسة المصلبة وهي الكنيسة المنسوبة إليه اليوم، وكان 
بولس قد أخذ ابن أخيه، وكان قد آمن بالمسيح فحلق وسط رأسه ونادى عليه ورحمه حتى مات، فمن ثم أخذ النصارى حلق وسط رؤوسهم للتأسي بذلك، فيما كان عوقب به، وإنه كالتواضع لا كالعيب لمن آمن بالمسيح عليه السلام
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار للمقريزي ص 1261 
وسار شمعون إلى سميساط وحلب ومنبج وبزنطية وقتل في سابع أبيب. وسار ميتاس إلى بلاد الشرق وقتل في ثامن عشر برمهات. وسار 
بولص الطرسوسي إلى دمشق وبلاد الروم وروميه بعد رفع المسيح بتسع سنين، ونقله يوحنا إلى اللغة الرومية، وقتل متى بقرطاجنة في ثامن عشر بابه بعدما استجاب له بشر كثير. وسار يعقوب بن حلفا إلى بلاد الهند ورجع إلى القدس وقتل في عاشر امشير. وسار يهوذا بن يعقوب من أنطاكية إلى الجزيرة فآمن به كثير من الناس ومات في ثاني أبيب. وسار شمعون إلى سميساط وحلب ومنبج وبزنطية وقتل في سابع أبيب. وسار ميتاس إلى بلاد الشرق وقتل في ثامن عشر برمهات. وسار بولص الطرسوسي إلى دمشق وبلاد الروم وروميه فقتل في خامس أبيب
وتفرّق أيضاً سبعون رسولاً أخر في البلاد، فآمن بهم الخلائق، ومن هؤلاء السبعين: مرقص الإنجيليّ، وكان اسمه أوّلاً يوحنا، فعرف ثلاثة ألسن، الفرنجيّ والعبراني واليونانيّ، ومض إلى بطرس برومية وصحبه وكتب الإنجيل عنده بالفرنجية بعد رفع المسيح باثنتي عشرة سنة، ودعا الناس برومية ومصر والحبشة والنوبة، وأقام حنانيا أسقفاً على الإسكندرية، وخرج إلى برقة فكثرت النصارى في أيامه، وقتل في ثاني عيد الفسح بالإسكندرية. ومن السبعين أيضاَ لوقا الإنجيليّ الطبيب، تلميذ بولص، كتب الإنجيل باليونانية عن بولص بالإسكندرية بعد رفع المسيح بعشرين سنة
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )

تاريخ الرسل والملوك ص 249 
وكان ممن وجه من الحواريين والأتباع الذين كانوا في الأرض بعدهم، فطرس الحواري ومعه بولس
- وكان من الأتباع، ولم يكن من الحواريين - إلى رومية، وأندراييس ومثى إلى الأرض التي يأكل أهلها الناس - وهي فيما نرى للأساود - وتوماس إلى أرض بابل من أرض المشرق، وفيلبس إلى القيروان وقرطاجنة، وهي إفريقية، ويحنس إلى دفسوس، قرية الفتية أصحاب الكهف، ويعقوبس إلى أوريشليم، وهي إيليا بيت المقدس، وابن تلما إلى العرابية، وهي أرض الحجاز، وسيمن إلى أرض البربر دون أفريقية، ويهوذا -ولم يكن من الحواريين - إلى أريوبس، جعل مكان يوذس زكريا يوطا، حين أحدث ما أحدث
http://www.alwaraq.com ( يمكنك العثور على هذا الحديث في صفحة الوراق )



قصص الانبياء ج 1 ص575
وكان ممن آمن بالمسيح وصدقه من أهل دمشق رجل يقال له ضينا وكان مختفيا في مغارة داخل الباب الشرقي قريبا من الكنيسة المصلبة خوفا من بولس اليهودي وكان ظالما غاشما مبغضا للمسيح ولما جاء به وكان قد حلق رأس ابن أخيه حين آمن بالمسيح وطاف به في البلد ثم رجمه حتى مات رحمه الله
ولما سمع بولص أن المسيح عليه السلام قد توجه نحو دمشق جهز بغالة وخرج ليقتله فتلقاه عند كوكبا فلما واجه أصحاب المسيح جاء إليه ملك فضرب وجهه بطرف جناحه فأعماه فلما رأى ذلك وقع في نفسه تصديق المسيح فجاء إليه واعتذر مما صنع وآمن به فقبل منه وسأله أن يمسح عينيه ليرد الله عليه بصره فقال اذهب إلى ضينا عندك بدمشق في طرف السوق المستطيل من المشرق فهو يدعو لك فجاء إليه فدعا فرد عليه بصره وحسن إيمان بولص بالمسيح عليه السلام أنه عبد الله ورسوله وبنيت له كنيسته باسمه فهي كنيسة بولص المشهورة بدمشق من زمن فتحها الصحابة رضي 



3. الرسول بولس كتب 14 رسالة
تاريخ ابن خلدون ج1 ص287 و ج2 ص167
ومن شريعة عيسى صلوات الله عليه المتلقاة من الحواريين نسخ الإنجيل الأربعة وكتب القتاليقون سبع رسائل وثامنها الأبريكسيس في قصص الرسل وكتاب 
بولس أربع عشرة رسالةوكتاب أقليمنطس وفيه الأحكام وكتاب أبو غالمسيس وفيه رؤيا يوحنا بن زبدى‏

http://www.al-eman.com/Islamlib/viewchp.asp?BID=163&CID=15


4. القديس بولس
تفسير التحرير و التنوير للشيخ الطاهر بن عاشور ج 1 ص 727 (في اسفل الصفحة اخر سطر)
كذلك جاءت المسيحية مقصورة على دعوة بني إسرائيل حتى دعا الناس إليها القديس بولس بعد المسيح بنحو ثلاثين سنة


5. بولس من دعاة الهدى
تفسير التحرير و التنوير للشيخ الطاهر بن عاشور ج1 ص1113 
( وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله ) . ومن جملة ذلك أن ينصروا القائم بالدين بعد عيسى من أتباعه مثل بولس وبطرس وغيرهما من دعاة الهدى


يكفى ذلك لك حتى الان وفى الرسالة القادمة ساورد لك اقوال بولس الرسول التى سرقها محمد ووضعها فى القرآن والاحاديث*


----------



## ميشيل كابريل (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انا بالنسبه لي لا اقول سوى الله يلعنك ويلعن اصلك ياكلب


----------



## ميشيل كابريل (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ويلعن هالمنتدى اذا بدي ادخل عليه تفو عليكن كلكن تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفو


----------



## muslim533 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

.


----------



## muslim533 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*والله لولا انشغالى وعدم وجودى لبينت لك تزويرك يا Christian Knight
والله لى عودة ان شاء الله وهبين لكل مسلم كل دليل انت جبته والصح بتاعه والمواقع اللى انت بتستدل بيها
وانا مش بهدد وممكن تراجع مشاركاتى وتعرف انا ايه اللى أملكه حتى لا تنتظر منى الهروب أو الفر إنه انشغال ليس أكثر
وأنا ان شاء الله وعدت قلم حر بأنه سيكون بينى وبينه مناظرة سيحضرها كل من يريد وان شاء الله سوف تحضر أنت بعد أن أبين دحض حجتك
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*ههههههههه كالعادة المحمديين لما يتزنقوا يشتموا لان عارفين ان معندهمش رد
عموما اشكرك لانك شتمتنا و اتهمتنا بالغباء والتحريف ودعيت علينا يا دكر لان ذلك اعتراف صريح منك بعدم القدرة على الاتيان باى رد منطقى على كلامى ويا ريت ده يكون درس ليك تتعلم منه انك تدرس وتقرأ دينك والتاريخ بدل ما تقول اى كلام وتحرج نفسك بعد كده.*


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



muslim533 قال:


> *والله لولا انشغالى وعدم وجودى لبينت لك تزويرك يا Christian Knight
> والله لى عودة ان شاء الله وهبين لكل مسلم كل دليل انت جبته والصح بتاعه والمواقع اللى انت بتستدل بيها
> وانا مش بهدد وممكن تراجع مشاركاتى وتعرف انا ايه اللى أملكه حتى لا تنتظر منى الهروب أو الفر إنه انشغال ليس أكثر
> وأنا ان شاء الله وعدت قلم حر بأنه سيكون بينى وبينه مناظرة سيحضرها كل من يريد وان شاء الله سوف تحضر أنت بعد أن أبين دحض حجتك
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*



*فى انتظارك حبيبى ومش لازم الانفعال واتهام الاخر بالتزوير لان ده فى حد ذاته قد يكون اعتراف بالهروب وخاصة انك لم تثبت وجود اى تزوير فى كلامى وخلى اخلاقك افضل من المدعو دكر, لكن عموما نعديها ونتمنى الا تتكرر مرة اخرى فنحن نتحاور بهدوء هنا*


----------



## تون (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



> قبل ان توضح لزملائك كيف يؤثروا فى المسلمين وتستعين بأيات من تأليف رسولكم بولس فيجب عليك ان تحقق من صحة الاناجيل التى تؤمنوا بها حيث ان هناك الكثيييييييييير من الاناجيل التى لا نعلم مصدرها ولا نجد تقسير للاختلافات الصارخة فيما بينها


وتقدر انتا كمان تقولى ليه عثمان ابن عفان حرق كل المصاحف وساب مصحفه هوه   
ده موضوع هايل يا Br-Andrew 
وديه قمت الصواب لازم نتمسك بكلام الانجيل ونصلى ليهم ان ربنا يهديهم مش نقول لازم ناخد حقنا 
و احنا مظلومين والكلام ده هوه الى احنا فيه ده يقارن بالظلم ؟​


----------



## تون (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

يا اخ مسلم انتا مش انتا بتاع الموضوع بتاع المزيعه الى طلع كله من تاليفك ولاا نسيت​


----------



## qataria (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

في احلامكم نؤمن بالمسيحيه


----------



## استفانوس (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



> في احلامكم نؤمن بالمسيحيه


*ان كنت حكيما فأنت حكيما لنفسك
وان كنت جاهلا فاانت وحدك تتحمل​*


----------



## muslim533 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*تريدونا أن نُكَذِّب بإله قوى جبار يقضى بالحق ولا يقضى عليه بارئ السماوات والأرض رب كل شئ ومليكه الذى هو على كل شئ قدير الذى يُجِير ولا يُجَار بإله لا يستطيع أن يجير نفسه ولا يحميها بإله يصفع ويهان أمام القوم وتقولون المفتدى فإذا إلهى لا يستطيع حمى نفسه فلمن ألجأ عندما أريد الحماية ؟

تريدونا من ترك عبادة من خلق الجبال الثقال الراسخات فى الأرض الواحد الأحد الذى لا إله غيره ولا شريك له لإله يصارع يعقوب له شركاء فى جسده وذاته وله صاحبة
تريدونا من ترك عبادة إله لا تأخذه سِنةٌ ولا نوم لعبادة إله يتعب فيأخذه القسط فينام ويجوع فيأكل ويعطش فيشرب ويتسخ فيستحم ويدخل الخلاء فيخرج من العفن والبول والغائط
أى إله تريدونا أن نعبد
سحقا لمن ترك الله الواحد الأحد لذى لا شريك له ليعبد ثلاثة*


----------



## نور نور (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى الاخوة المسيحيين بدي ياكم تجوبوني على سؤال واحد 
قبل ما اسأل حددولي هو عيسى عليه السلام عندكم ابن الله او الله 
(استغفر الله)
حددولي وبعدين اسأل سؤالي


----------



## muslim533 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



> وتقدر انتا كمان تقولى ليه عثمان ابن عفان حرق كل المصاحف وساب مصحفه هوه


*
هذه الرسالة ل ( تون )
أولا هذا ليس موضوع أسئلة وموضوع حرق القرآن لا تدخل شبهة على الموضوع حتى تشتت القارئ*
*ثانيا عن ما تسأل عنه فقد فعل ذلك عثمان وقام بالحرق وذلك بعد جمع القرآن من الصحابة الثقات حاملى القرآن وحافظيه عن ظهر قلب وتطابق الروايات من كل فرد منهم وعدم اختلافها بجانب الآيات التى كانت مكتوبة فبتجميع ذلك من العدول الثقات لحاملى القرآن وحافظيه وتوافق الروايات وعدم اختلافها وتواتر ذلك مع جمع ما كتب من القرآن حرق ما دون ذلك حتى لا يأتى حاقد أو منافق أو كاذب مدلس ودنس يفترى ويتأول على الله ورسوله غير الذى أوحى فيحرف الكتاب فلم يترك لذلك مجالا بحرق ما دون ذلك*


----------



## muslim533 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



> يا اخ مسلم انتا مش انتا بتاع الموضوع بتاع المزيعه الى طلع كله من تاليفك ولاا نسيت


*انت تتكلم عن من ؟؟
أولا أنا لا أعلم شيئا عن مذيعات ولم أذكر أى موضوع بخصوص المذيعات ولم أقم بتأليف شئ إنما التأليف اختصاص وشأن أُناس آخرون
ثانيا هات لى ما عندك وأنا لا اذكر أى موضوع من تأليفى ولا من مخيلتى ولا إفتراء وعندك مشاركاتى ابحث فيها كيف تشاء إنما كل مشاركاتى موثقة بكل دليل وبرهان فأنا لست مفتريا ولا متأولا بالباطل

أسأل الله ألا أكون ناسيا شيئا قد قلته خطأ ولكن لست قاصدا ولكن إما يكون ذلك عن خطأ منى أو سهو ونسيان

وعموما هات لى ما عندك والحجة تبيان*


----------



## مارسيليانا (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

صح يامسلم  المفروض محمد باشا ميقولش اختىالغلية ل(مسيحية وافتخر)
 انت معاك حق لأنك بتعتبرنا مش اخوات  لكن احنا كلنا أخواتك غصب عنك او بريضاك 
شوفت بقة  الفرق بينا وبينكوا 
 المحبة تتأنى وترفق المحبة وكفاية عندنا إن الله محبه
معلش ياريمون خليها عليك شوية فى الحسابات ​


----------



## نور نور (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى الاخوة المسيحيين بدي ياكم تجوبوني على سؤال واحد 
قبل ما اسأل حددولي هو عيسى عليه السلام عندكم ابن الله او الله 
(استغفر الله)
حددولي وبعدين اسأل سؤالي

وينه جوابكم يا مسيحيين​*


----------



## المسلم السنى (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلَا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ (64) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ (65) هَا أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلَاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (66) مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (67) إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (68) وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (69) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآَيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ (70) يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (71) وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ آَمِنُوا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَجْهَ النَّهَارِ وَاكْفُرُوا آَخِرَهُ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ (72) وَلَا تُؤْمِنُوا إِلَّا لِمَنْ تَبِعَ دِينَكُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ الْهُدَى هُدَى اللَّهِ أَنْ يُؤْتَى أَحَدٌ مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيتُمْ أَوْ يُحَاجُّوكُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ الْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (73) يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (74) وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنْطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لَا يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (75) بَلَى مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (76) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُولَئِكَ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ وَلَا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (77) وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (78) مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ (79) وَلَا يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَنْ تَتَّخِذُوا الْمَلَائِكَةَ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ أَرْبَابًا أَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ (80) وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آَتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّهُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (81) فَمَنْ تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ (82) أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ (83) قُلْ آَمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ (84) وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (85) كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْمًا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (86) أُولَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ (87) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لَا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ (88) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (89)


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*الكلام مردود عليه سابقا​*www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4195&page=3


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*الكلام مردود عليه سابقا​*www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4195&page=3


----------



## amali (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



Br-Andrew قال:


> ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟
> 
> أخوتي الأحباء أكتب مقالي هذا وهو يعبر عن راي الشخصي وليس قانون.
> هل يحتاج المسلم لكي يكتشف الحق وياتي الية أن نبين له أنه علي باطل؟
> ...



يا اخي نحن نؤمن بكل الاديان 

و بكل الكتب السموية


و اتفضل هذه الاية من الانجيل 

:new8::new8::new8::new8:

( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))


----------



## استفانوس (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*سلام ونعمة
لقد سالت الاخت امل
ما المقصود في هذه الآية
وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته
اراد الرب يسوع حسب الجسد ان يوضح للعالم ان الحياة الابديه به
اذ اعلن ان الله الآب هو من ارسل الكلمة الابن
فكان الرب يسوع الناسوت يخاطب اللاهوت

والطريق الوحيد لمعرفة الإله الحقيقي هو المسيح ابن الله الذي قال
وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب
 ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له​  فليس أحد يعرف حقيقة الابن إلا الآب الموجود معه منذ الأزل
والابن الذي يعرف الاب يعلن الآب لمن يريد
 هذه الوحدانية الجامعةفائقة وهي فوق العقل
 لكنها ليست ضد العقل 
أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه من له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة


*


----------



## mobenga (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

طبعا الانجيل اللى بين ايدينا هو كتاب موحى به من الله بدليل اربع بشاير كتبهم اربع اشخاص فى اماكن مختلفه وكلهم اجمعوا على كلام واحد
ومعجرات واحده
واحداث واحده
الميلاد    الصلب  القيامه   الصعود
انتوا القران عندكم
ايه بتنسخ ايه
اللى انتم لا تعرفوه ايها الاخوة ان القران اكتر من ثلثيه اخطاء علميه وتاريخيه


----------



## mobenga (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

الاخت اللى بتقول ان ربنا رفع عيسى بن مريم وصلب شبيهه
كيف تنسب لله مثل هذا التزوير
انه يعمل زى موظف الحكومه المرتشى يشيل ورقه ويحط ورقه لتحقيق مصلحه شخصيه
طيب افرضى ان اللى اتصلب شبيهه . هل اللى قام من الاموات شبيهه برضه؟؟؟؟
وهل الله ترك المسيحيين مخدوعين 600 سنه وترك الانبياء اللى اتكلموا عن الصلب والخلاص والقيامه من ايام ادم عشان يجى الاسلام يهدم هذا المفهوم ويصحح الاوضاع؟؟؟؟
وهل الاكفان الموجوده فى القبر بتاعت شبيهه؟؟؟؟؟
وهل تصادف لما جم يعملوا تحاليل على الكفن المقدس ان لقوا العضم سليم وواحده منه لاتنكسر زى ما قال داوود النبى.... هل دى برضه صدفه؟؟؟؟
وهل القبر اللى بيفج منه النور يوم سبت النور كل سنه بتاع شبيهه؟؟ 
احنا ايماننا مبنى على حقائق صعب اوى اى نظريه تهدمها


----------



## شعلة قلب مريم (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

سلام و نعمة
 بداية احب اقول ان المسلم يحتاج عقل و عيون ليؤمن عشان المسلم اعمى و جاهل يتبع لرسول النسوان!!!! هل الله بعته عشان ينكه دي و دي و دي ؟ ده هدفه في الحياة بتاع نسوان بس؟ عمل ايه للبشرية فين معجزاته ؟ تعالو نقارن بين المسيحي و المسلم يكتب في الانجيل المحبة المحبة المحبة ___ يكتب في القران النكاح القتل و الزنى!!!! ده الفرق و الفرق كبير اوي .

 النقطة الثانية استشهاد بقول القران( عيسى روح الله) اي يعني يعترفون بلسان  قرانهم ان المسيح هو الله و هم في قمة الغباء و ينكرون .
 لماذا عيسى دون عن جميع الانبياء و الرسل اللي اترفع عند الله بدون ما يقتل او يموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ جاوب يا مسلم 
و لماذا سياتي في نهاية العالم ليقتل المسيخ الدجال ؟؟؟؟ لماذا محمد لا ياتي ليقتل المسيخ دجال؟؟؟ عشان تشوفو ان المسلم غبي احمق اعمى و غلبااااااااااااااااااااااااان عايش في الاوهام ....


خلص نفسك يا مسلم قبل فوات الاوان
 ربنا يبارك بكل مسيحي في العالم (((( هتفضل اجراسنا تدق و ليسمع كل العالم المسيح هو الله))))

سلام اخواتي:new5:


----------



## التوحيد (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

الاسلام دين يدعو الى التسامح رغم انف كل كافر,
وربنا سماكم الضالين وسما اليهود المغضوب عليهم , والنصارى بظهرو المحبة لغير النصارى لكنهم للاسف يبطنو الكره 
صدق تعالى حينما قال :ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم
وسوف احضر لكم من انجيلكم المحرف مقولات المسيح التي تدعو الى العنصرية وكره من لا يؤمن بالمسيح.

وانتظروني 
اسد الاسلام قادم.


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.



(~مسلم~) قال:


> اخوي المفروض انك ماتقولها اختي لانها هيا مسيحيهها وانت مسلم



لا اخى المسلم انا  مسلم الى الله مش للعبد وحنا المفروض نقول ان كل الناس اخوه بالطبع هو لما قتل قابيل اخوه هابيل معناه انهم مش اخوات لا ياخى كلنا اخوه يجمعنا حبل وريد واحد وهو  حبل امنا حواء وابانا ادم ومهما كانت الضغوط وااختلاف فى العقائد والاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضيه ومع كل الاختلاف الموجود فى العالم كله من الواجب نقول اننا اخوه ونقول لبعض ربنا يهدينا  يعن نقول لأى اخ او اخت ربنا يهدينا ويهديك الى  الحق والتقوى. ان الله رحيم بعباده  ومحن نسمى بأسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فلازم نكون كما علمنا الله نكون رحماء فى كلامنا فى افعلانا فى صدقنا  لاداعى ال الكره  فا كلنا اخوه بالطبع.
                                                             ورسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال الناس سواسيه كأسنان المشط  يعنى المساوه اساس العدل  فأرجو منك أخى ان تعدل 

                                                          والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



شعلة قلب مريم قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> بداية احب اقول ان المسلم يحتاج عقل و عيون ليؤمن عشان المسلم اعمى و جاهل يتبع لرسول النسوان!!!! هل الله بعته عشان ينكه دي و دي و دي ؟ ده هدفه في الحياة بتاع نسوان بس؟ عمل ايه للبشرية فين معجزاته ؟ تعالو نقارن بين المسيحي و المسلم يكتب في الانجيل المحبة المحبة المحبة ___ يكتب في القران النكاح القتل و الزنى!!!! ده الفرق و الفرق كبير اوي .
> 
> النقطة الثانية استشهاد بقول القران( عيسى روح الله) اي يعني يعترفون بلسان  قرانهم ان المسيح هو الله و هم في قمة الغباء و ينكرون .
> ...


----------



## mobenga (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

نعم الاسلام اكذوبه


----------



## الغموض (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ابهذا يامركم دينكم


----------



## الغموض (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ياتيموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون انت كافره بالله


----------



## الغموض (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انتوووووووووووووووووووووو فينننننننننن


----------



## Br-Andrew (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

بداية أقدم اعتذار كبير لكل الأخوة والأخوات الذين مروا على هذا الموضوع لعدم وجودي ومتابعتي للنقاش، لسبب سفري طول هذه المدة من شهور.

سعدت جدا بكل زيارة للموضوع لكن أحزنني جدا طريق النقاش والحوار وما فيه من تجاوزات أدبية وعدم التحلي بروح المحبة والبحث عن الحقيقة بالمنطق والفكر.
لا أعلم كيف أبدا بالحوار مع هذا العدد الكبير من المداخلات، لكن أسمحوا لي أن أبدا بمداخلتي مع باحث عن الحقيقة للأسباب عدة:
1 – لأن أسمة باحث عن الحقيقة: رائع وأتمنى أن لا يكون لقب فقط، بل أن يكون معبر عن شخصيتك. فما أروع أن بحث عن الحق. لكن ليس الحق العقائدي الفكري العقيم، بل الحق الذي يحرر.
وأتساءل ما الفائدة من معرفة الحق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال المسيح تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم، فكل إنسان عرف الحق وقبل الحق يتحرر الشخص من ميولي الرديئة ومن طبيعته الشريرة ويصبح خليقة جديدة في المسيح.
نحن لا ننادي بعقيدة، بل بحياة ومقابلة شخصية مع الله، مقابلة تغير الحياة، مقابلة تحيي، مقابلة تعطي سلام وفرح وانتصار.
تكلمت عن الزواج وأن من المنطقي أن يسمح الله للرجل بالزواج من أكثر من واحدة للأسباب الآتية:
لان لو الزوجة لا تنجب وأنت تريد الإنجاب ومن حقك أن تنجب، لذلك يجب التزوج بأخرى.
وهنا أسالك سؤال أرجو أن تجاوب علية بصدق وأمانة مع نفسك ومع الله:
لو أنت الشخص العقيم الذي ليس لك ذنب في كون لا تقدر أن تنجب، هل كنت ترغب أن زوجتك تتزوج برجل أخر عليك، لأنها تريد أن تنجب وقادرة على الإنجاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وإذا كنت لا تريد أن ترضى بنصيبك لو أنت قادر على الإنجاب وزوجتك غير قادرة على الإنجاب! لماذا يرضى الشخص الذي حُرم من القدرة على الإنجاب بنصيبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أيضاُ في تبريرك للزواج من أكثر من أمرآة أن عدد النساء أكثر من عدد الرجال: فمن المنطق والطبيعي أن يتزوج الرجل بأكثر من أمراة لحماية النساء المسلمات من الانحراف، وهناك إحصائيات وواقع ربما لا تعرفه وهو:
هل تعلم أن النسبة الأكبر من الساقطات هن متزوجات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
أن الزواج ليس الحل، ولو كان الزواج هو الحل لما وجدت رجل أو أمرآة متزوجين يزنوا، ولكن الواقع غير ذلك تماماً!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
ما بعرف ربما يتضايقوا المتزوجين، لكنه الواقع............. هل أحد يتفق معي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانياُ ما الفائدة من ان الرجل يتزوج أكثر من أمرآة لحماية المرأة من الانحراف ولأنهم أكثر من الرجال، ويصبح البيت جحيم في الصراع بين النساء ويضيع الأولاد ويتشردوا ، وينشئوا مشوهين نفسياً
هل أنت أصلحت المجتمع، أو أفسدته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الأ تعلم أن عندما يصير البيت جحيم أنت تنشى جيل معقد نفسيا مهيأ للأجرام والتشوه النفسي.

هذه هي حكمتك أنت كرجل تفكر في إشباع غريزتك متذرع بأدلة غير واقعية لتبرر شهوتك.
لكن أسمع حكمة الله:
منذ البدء خلقهما ذكر وأنثى خلقهما: حكمة الله عندما خلق أدم واحد خلق له حواء واحدة.
وقال يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً" بيت مستقر عاطفيا ونفسياً المرأة كلها للرجل والرجل كله للمرأة "
وأخيراً كون أن البشر لم يطبقوا حكمة الله بطريقة صحيحة مثل الأب الذي أجبر بنته على الزواج من شخص لا تحبه.
هذا ليس خطا حكمة الله وشريعته، بل خطا في البشر والإنسان، وهذا ليس خطا البشر الوحيد.
البشر خطاءون ولا يغير الله حكمته كون البشر خطاؤن ولا يتحمل نتيجة أخطانا وننسبها الى الله، بل هو خطئنا نحن البشر.
أنت ليس أحكم من الله الذي خلق أدم واحد وحواء واحدة، لكن أعرف أن هذا صار من شهوة البشر وسيطرة الجنس على حياتها، 
كما صار مع رسول الإسلام، من منطلق شهوته وسعيه وراء إشباع شهواته وضع دين ذكوري كله يتمحور حول أرضاء الرجل وإشباع شهواته على حساب المرأة.
حتى الجنة هي للإشباع شهوة الرجل من جنس وحور عين وولدان مخلدون، الرجل له أربعين حورية، يظل يشبع شهوته فيها، والمرأة لا أعلم ما امتيازات وجودها في الجنة، هل ستتمتع مع زوجها الذي صار تشاركه فيها أربعين حورية.
وما أجمل نور الحورية وكبر........... وأنها ستبقى عذراء........... هل سيفكر زوجها في معاشرتها بعد ما نكدت علية حياته على الأرض ويترك الحوريات الأتي ........و........ الخ
أسف لمزحي الأخير


----------



## Br-Andrew (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

أيضاُ باحث عن الحقيقة
تذكر في مداخلتك عن الفساد والشر والزنا بأوربا وأمريكا وبيوت الدعارة هناك وأنها مرخصة من الدولة والمسئولين .
وأنا أتفق معك تماماً، ليس لأني سمعت عن هذا الشر لكن لحكم وجودي بدولة أوربية أتفق معك تماماً أن كل هذا حقيقي

وهنا فقط أريد أن أذكر لك بعض الأشياء
نحن لا نحاكم تصرفات وخطايا بشر، لكن ما هو مؤسف خطايا تشريع يقول أنه من الله
لا يوجد هناك بيت دعارة أو شخص يزني من هم مسحيين بالاسم_ ليس المسيحية ديانة تتوارث_ بل هل قرار شخصي ومقابلة مع الله فيها الإنسان تتغير حياته ويحيا بحسب وصايا المسيح.
فكل بيوت الدعارة والزناة لم يقولو أننا ننفذ شرع الله، لكن يقولون نحن نعلم أن الإنجيل ينهي عن ذلك، لكن أنا اريد ذلك أو لا أستطيع أن أمتنع عن ذلك.
هل هناك بيوت دعارة تاخذ تشريعها من شرع الإسلام وتقول نحن ننفذ شرع الله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أرجو أن يتسع صدرك:
زواج المتعة وشخص يتفق مع أمرآة على معاشرتها فترة من الزمن يُمكن أن تكون ساعات مقابل مصاري مبلغ من المال.......... أليس هذا زنا ودعارة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
وعندما تسال يقول لك أنا أطبق شرع الله ورسوله 
فليس المهم بيوت الدعارة التي أخذت ترخيص من الدولة لان ما هي الدولة .. أليس الدولة بشر ومنهم خطاه بل وكفرة بالله.
بل المهم من يعمل الدعارة بحذافيرها ويقول شرع الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عجبي!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا أتعجب على بشر يرخصون الدعارة، لكن أتعجب على اله ورسوله يرخصون الدعارة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## فارس الإسلام (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*لال حول و لا قوة الاّ لله العظيم
ماذا تقةلون يا أنصار المسيح انتم ترون نور المسيح نور القمر أما نور الإسلام فهو نور الشمس 
ذينان دين صدق و ارتياح و اطمئنان
و الله واحد لا شريك له و هو على كل شيئ قدير
أتنم تتبعون طريق الخطأ و أما الطريق الصواب فهو دين الإسلام طريق الهدى *


----------



## فارس الإسلام (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*بئس المصير لكل من يرتد عن الإسلام و يريد أن ينشر دينه و دين الإسلام واحد*


----------



## Br-Andrew (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



فارس الإسلام قال:


> *لال حول و لا قوة الاّ لله العظيم
> ماذا تقةلون يا أنصار المسيح انتم ترون نور المسيح نور القمر أما نور الإسلام فهو نور الشمس
> ذينان دين صدق و ارتياح و اطمئنان
> و الله واحد لا شريك له و هو على كل شيئ قدير
> أتنم تتبعون طريق الخطأ و أما الطريق الصواب فهو دين الإسلام طريق الهدى *




يافارس الأسلام هل تعودتم على الشعارات !!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
لو أنت دارس وفاهم لقرانك لما كنت تستطيع أن تقارن محمد بالمسيح لان:
وبمقارنة شخصية محمد بشخصية المسيح الذي يترفع عن كل المقارنة ، نجد الفرق واضحاً في أمور كثيرة . منها أن الله فضل قوم المسيح ( بني إسرائيل ) على العالمين أما عن قوم محمد فقال عنهم ، إن الأعراب أشد كفراً ونفاقاً وأجدر أن لا يعلموا حدود الله . أما عن قبيلة المسيح ( من جهة مريم بنت عمران ) فقال بما معناه أن الله فضل آل عمران على العالمين ، أما عن قبيلة محمد فمعروف أنهم كانوا من عبدة الأوثان ومثال علة ذلك عمه أبو لهب . أما عن أم المسيح فوصفها القرآن بأنها عابدة وعذراء تقية ووالديها من الصالحين ، أما عن أم محمد آمنه بنت وهب فكانت من المشركين ، لا هي على دين موسى ولا هي على دين عيسى وماتت ومحمد لم يزل طفلاً. أما بالنسبة للمسيح فلقد وصفته الكتب السماوية ( التوراة والإنجيل ) بأنه الكامل البار مكانه الأول السماء وارتفع إلى حيث كان وصنع المعجزات العظام داعياً إلى السلام والمحبة وجاء القرآن مؤيداً لهذا ، بل أضاف شيئاً آخر وهو أن المسيح اشترك مع الله بصفة الخلق حيث أنه نسب إليه أنه خلق من الطين طيراً . أما محمد فكم من مرة عاتبه القرآن على خطاياه مطالباً إياه بالاستغفار . 
ووزره أنقض ظهره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Br-Andrew (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*فارس الأسلام 

هل يُمكنك أن تقارن بين المسيح ومحمد بموضوعية حتى من قرانك؟*


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



ٌREMON قال:


> معلش يا بمبه هههههههههههههه
> ده بس علشان أعرفك جهلك و جهل أهلك كلهم من أول محمد لأخر قرنى فى الأسلام
> وأحترمى نفسك يا مرضعة الأمم و الأرض يا مرضعة الكبير و الصغير مفيش حد أسمه مسيخ أو مسايخة غير رسولك الأهبل اللى كان بيستنى قدام الخيمة عقبال ما أمك عائشة تخلص مع الرجالة فى شبه الجزيرة من عرب و سواح و أذا تكلم أحد أنزل له أله الأسلام القواد آية تبرأها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وبخصوص الأدب أحترمى نفسك أحترمك غير كده معنديش ليكى غير أنى أبهدلك و أبهدل رسولك المخنث و ألهه العقيم و الصحابة و آل البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



                              السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
 هذه هى تحيه الاسلام  السلام والرحمه من الله 
                                                بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بجد انا معجب بأبك ال انت بتبينيه فى كلامك هل هذا هو العلم ال انت بتتمسك بيه انك تشتمى رسول الله سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعنى من المفروض ان من الشروط احترام العقايد مهما كانت ده منتدى حوار مش شتايم  يعنى من المفروض والادب والعلم  انك تردى الشتيمه بل الشتيمه ولا من العلم والعقيده انك تردى الشتيمه بالادب اختى اتمنى منك ان تكون محاوره جيده  لا تسب ولا تشتمى اى حد وقدمى الادب والاحترام واحترام الرأى  وانا احترم رأيكفى انك تشتمى رسول الله  لماذا تسبيه وتشتميه يعنى من واقع الامور انه معملش حاجه وحشه او قدملكم اى معامله وحشه خالص ولا الصحابه ال انتىى بتتكلم عليهم عليك الاول ابل ما تشتم اى حد شوفى هو محترم ولا قليل الادب وردى عليه بفكر مش بتعصب عما اتمنى منك انت تبحث عن سيدنا محمد  واقرائ عن الاسلام كأنك قارأه مش مجادله  وشوف ان كان بيخاف عل المصلحه العامه ولا لأ عمتا هدف الدين الاسلامى كله التوحيد توحيد الله والخوف على مصلحه الناس واليك الاثياتات فى المواضيع وفى المجلدات الاسلاميه  وشكرا جزيلا على ادبك واحترامك للعقائد .
                                                      والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



Br-Andrew قال:


> يافارس الأسلام هل تعودتم على الشعارات !!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
> لو أنت دارس وفاهم لقرانك لما كنت تستطيع أن تقارن محمد بالمسيح لان:
> وبمقارنة شخصية محمد بشخصية المسيح الذي يترفع عن كل المقارنة ، نجد الفرق واضحاً في أمور كثيرة . منها أن الله فضل قوم المسيح ( بني إسرائيل ) على العالمين أما عن قوم محمد فقال عنهم ، إن الأعراب أشد كفراً ونفاقاً وأجدر أن لا يعلموا حدود الله . أما عن قبيلة المسيح ( من جهة مريم بنت عمران ) فقال بما معناه أن الله فضل آل عمران على العالمين ، أما عن قبيلة محمد فمعروف أنهم كانوا من عبدة الأوثان ومثال علة ذلك عمه أبو لهب . أما عن أم المسيح فوصفها القرآن بأنها عابدة وعذراء تقية ووالديها من الصالحين ، أما عن أم محمد آمنه بنت وهب فكانت من المشركين ، لا هي على دين موسى ولا هي على دين عيسى وماتت ومحمد لم يزل طفلاً. أما بالنسبة للمسيح فلقد وصفته الكتب السماوية ( التوراة والإنجيل ) بأنه الكامل البار مكانه الأول السماء وارتفع إلى حيث كان وصنع المعجزات العظام داعياً إلى السلام والمحبة وجاء القرآن مؤيداً لهذا ، بل أضاف شيئاً آخر وهو أن المسيح اشترك مع الله بصفة الخلق حيث أنه نسب إليه أنه خلق من الطين طيراً . أما محمد فكم من مرة عاتبه القرآن على خطاياه مطالباً إياه بالاستغفار .
> ووزره أنقض ظهره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد نبى الرحمه .

  نعم  فضل الله قوم بنى أسرائيل عل العالمين انا معاك ف دى ماشى طيب قصه الاعراب انت ليه بتفسرها كده اولا يعن ايه الاعراب  الاعراب هم المعربين عن توحيد الله  يعنى المشركين فاهم ولو كان قصدك بى الاعراب انهم العرب مثلا  فأن كل رسول ابعثه الله كان عربى مش اعرابى ثانيا قصه الطير نحن نؤمن بها كل الايمان مش معناه ان سيدنا عيسى اله او ابن الله لا بل قصه ان سيدنا عيسى انه اعطى للطير الروح فهذا بأذن الله  وكان يح الموت بأذن الله وهذه معجزه اعطاه الله له كما احيا  سيدنا موس الجماد وهى عصا موسى الى ثعبان كبير برضو بأذن الله وهذه معجزه اعطاه الله لسيدنا موسى اما عن سيدنا محمد كما تقول دعى الله بالاستغفار هذا دلبل واضح واكيد على توحيد الله يعنى مش قال انه اله ولا ابن الله كما انتم تتدعون والله اعلم  بما فى الصدور وهذا دليل على انه بشر مثلا جاء رسول من عند الله  قبيله  محمد كانت من عبده الاوثان طيب بردو كانت قبيله ابو الانبياء سيدنا ابرهيم عليه السلام اول من عبدو الاوثان واكنو هم الذى يصنعوها هذا معناه ان سيدنا ابرهيم ابو الانبياء عليه السلام كان كما تقول من عبده الاوثان وسيدنا محمد جاء ليقول لهم ان الله موجود وجاء بالتوحيد مش جاء بى عباده الاوثان وانا عاوز منك اى دليل عل ان سيدنا محمد كان يعبد الاوثان  اما عن عمه ابو لهب فهذا دليل واضح  ومؤكد على ان كلمه الله هى الاولى  واتكلم القرأن على  كفر ابو لهب وامرأته يعنى هذا دليل على ان كلام الله وما جاء به رسولنا الكريم واضح على توحيد الله مش معناه ان عمه يبق يعنى مش عشان عمه الرسول كافر هنسيبه يتعدى حدود الله  حدود الله واضحه جدا لا احد يتخطها ومن تخطاها فقد كفر


----------



## jfal (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



مسيحيه و افتخر قال:


> احنا اكيد متلأكدين من صحة الانجيل و من كل كلمه مكتوبه فيه و لولا هيك كان ما شفتنا مسيحيه



طيب ردي على هذا الموضوع وارجو ان تقرئيه بتمعن 
القرآن الكريم والتوراة والإنجيل والعلم  



 [دراسة الكتب المقدسة في ضوء المعارف الحديثة]

لواء مهندس / أحمد عبد الوهاب علي

مستشار هيئة الأمم المتحدة سابقاً

لماذا كتب موريس بوكاي كتابه:

La bible, le Coran et al., la Science (1978)?

حاولت إقامة حوار من أجل دراسة مقارنة حول عدد من الأخبار المذكورة في القرآن والتوراة معاً في موضوع واحد.

ولاحظت أن هناك رفضاً باتاً للنظر بعين الاعتبار، ولو لمجرد التأمل، فيما يحتويه القرآن مما يتعلق بموضوع الدراسة المزمعة، كأن الرجوع في ذلك إلى القرآن يعني الاعتماد على الشيطان.

ومع ذلك: يبدو لنا أن هناك تغيراً جذرياً يتحقق اليوم على أعلى مستوى في العالم المسيحي.

فالوثيقة التي طبعتها سكرتارية الفاتيكان لشؤون غير المسيحيين إثر مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني، بعنوان: ( توجيهات لإقامة حوار بين المسيحيين والمسلمين orientations pour un dialogue entre Chretiens et Musaulmans). والتي طبعت للمرة الثانية في عام 1970م، تشهد بعمق التحول في المواقف الرسمية.

فقد دعت وثيقة الفاتيكان إلى استبعاد الصورة التي يصور المسيحيون المسلمين عليها، ( تلك الصورة البالية التي ورثنا الماضي إياها أو شوهتها الافتراءات والأحكام المسبقة ).

ثم اهتمت الوثيقة ( بالاعتراف بمظالم الماضي التي ارتكبها الغرب ذو التربية المسيحية في حق المسلمين.

والوثيقة تنتقد أيضاً مفاهيم المسيحيين الخاطئة عن الحتمية الإسلامية وحرفية الإسلام وتعصبه، وغير ذلك.

إن الوثيقة تؤكد على وحدة الإيمان بالله عند الجماعتين وتذكر كيف أثار الكاردينال كونيج (koenig) إعجاب مستمعيه بالجامع الأكبر حين أعلن ذلك في محاضرته الرسمية التي ألقاها بجامعة الأزهر في القاهرة عام 1969م. والوثيقة تذكر أيضاً بأن سكرتارية الفاتيكان قد دعت المسيحيين منذ عام 1967 إلى تقديم تهانيهم إلى المسلمين بمناسبة عيد الفطر ( انتهاء شهر الصوم ) فهو يمثل: ( قيمة دينية أصيلة ).

وقد لحقت تلك البوادر المواتية للتقارب بين الهيئة البابوية والإسلام لقاءات واجتماعات جعلت تلك البوادر للتقارب أمراً واقعاً.

ومع ذلك فقله قليلة هي التي عرفت هذه الأحداث الهامة التي حدثت بالعلم الغربي على الرغم من كثرة وسائل النشر والإعلام من صحافة وإذاعة وتليفزيون.

وأيّاً كان الأمر يبدو لنا أنه من الحق علينا، عند دراسة جانب من جوانب التنزيل في دين توحيدي، أن نعالجه بالمقارنة مع ما يقدمه الدينان الآخران من وجهة النظر في الموضوع نفسه.

وإن دراسة شاملة لمشكلة ما هي بالتأكيد أكثر أهمية من دراسة جانب واحد منفصل.

إن المواجهة بين حقائق العلم في القرن العشرين وبين بعض الموضوعات التي تعالجها الكتب المقدسة تهم بالتالي الأديان الثلاثة معاً وليس ديناً واحداً على حدة ولكني لن أعالج هنا إلا جانباً واحداً من الموضوع وهو:

دراسة الكتب المقدسة نفسها في ضوء المعارف العلمية الحديثة:

غير أن قصد هذه الدراسة يفرض سؤالاً أولياً لكنه أساسي: ما القيمة الصحية لهذه النصوص التي في حوزتنا اليوم....؟ وذلك يعني بالضرورة أن ندرس الظروف التي سادت تحرير تلك النصوص وانتقالها إلينا.

إن معالجة الكتب المقدسة من خلال علم الدراسة النقدية للنصوص شيء قريب العهد في بلادنا.

ففيما يخص العهد القديم والعهد الجديد، ظل الناس يقبلونهما على ما هي عليه طيلة قرون عديدة.

ولم تكن قراءة الكتب المقدسة تؤدي إلا إلى اعتبارات مدحية، وكان مجرد التعبير عن أي روح نقدية إزاء الكتاب المقدسة خطيئة لا تغتفر.

وكان القساوسة هم الصفوة التي تستطيع بغير عناء أن تكون لديها معرفة إجمالية عن التوراة والأناجيل أما عامة العلمانيين فلم تكن تتلقى إلا نصوصاً محتارة خلال الطقوس الدينية أو عبر المواعظ.

وبعد أن أصبح نقد النصوص علماً، فقد كان له الفضل في أن جعلنا نكتشف مشاكل مطروحة وخطيرة في أحيان كثيرة.

غير أنه لا بد من أن نصاب بخيبة الأمل عندما نقرأ كتباً كثيرة تدعى أنها نقدية ولكنها لا تقدم في مواجهة الكثير من مشكلات التأويل الحقيقية إلا تفسيرات مديحية تهدف إلى ستر حرج المؤلف وحيرته.

في ظل تلك الظروف فإن المتناقضات والأمور البعيدة عن التصديق تظل باقية بلا حل في نظر كل من يريد أن يحتفظ بسلامة مقدرته على التفكير وحسه الموضوعي.

وإننا لنأسف حقاً لذلك الموقف الذي يهدف إلى تبرير الاحتفاظ في نصوص التوراة والإنجيل ببعض  المقاطع الباطلة خلافاً لكل منطق، إن ذلك موقف يسيء كثيراً إلى الإيمان بالله لدى بعض العقول المثقفة.

ومع ذلك: فقد أثبتت التجربة أنه إذا كان بعضهم قادراً على فضح بعض مواطن الضعف من هذا النوع، فإن الغالبية من المسيحيين لم تدرك حتى الآن وجود هذا الضعف، وظلت في جهالة تامة من أمر ذلك التناقض مع المعارف الدنيوية المشهورة التي تعتبر غالباً من المعارف الأساسية جداً.

إن الكنيسة قد حسمت منذ قرونها الأولى وبشكل نهائي بين الأناجيل المتعددة وأعلنت رسمية أربعة منها فقط، برغم التناقضات العديدة فيما بين هذه الأناجيل في كثير من النقاط، وأصدرت الأمر بإخفاء الأناجيل الأخرى. ومن هناء جاء اسم ( الأناجيل المزورة ).

وهناك فرق آخر بين المسيحية والإسلام فيما يتعلق بالكتب المقدسة، ونعني بذلك: فقدان نصوص الوحي الثابت لدى المسيحية، في حين أن الإسلام لديه القرآن الذي هو وحي منزل وثابت معاً.

فالقرآن هو الوحي الذي أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عن طريق جبريل، وقد كتب فور نزوله، ويحفظه ويستظهره المؤمنون عند الصلاة وخاصة في شهر رمضان، وقد رتب في سور بأمر من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه، وجمعت هذه السور فور موت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي خلافة عثمان ـ ( من السنة الثانية عشرة إلى السنة الرابعة والعشرين التالية لوفاة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ـ ذلك لتصبح النص الذي نعرفه اليوم.

أما الكتاب المسيحي المقدس، فإنه يختلف بشكل بين عما حدث بالنسبة للإسلام فالإنجيل يعتمد على شهادات بشرية متعددة وغير مباشرة، وإننا لا نملك مثلاً أي: شهادة لشاهد عيان لحياة عيسى، وهذا خلافاً لما يتصوره الكثير من المسيحيين، وهكذا إذن طرحت مشكلة صحة نصوص الكتب المقدسة المسيحية ـ ونصوص الوحي الإسلامي.

ولقد كانت مقابلة نصوص الكتب المقدسة بحقائق العلوم موضوع تفكير الإنسان في كل العصور.

ففي البدء قبل إن اتفاق العلم والكتب المقدسة أمر لازم لصحة النص المقدس.

وإن القديس أوغسطين، في خطابه الثاني والثمانين، الذي سنذكره فيما بعد قد حدد هذا المبدأ بشكل حاسم.

ولكن تطور العلم كشف للمفكرين عن وجود نقاط خلاف بين الاثنين.

وبهذه الطريقة خلف ذلك الوضع الخطير الذي جعل اليوم مفسري التوراة والأناجيل يناصبون العلماء العداء.

إذ لا يمكن في الحقيقة أن نقبل بأن رسالة إلهية منزلة تنص على واقع غير صحيح بالمرة.

وبناء على ذلك فليس هناك سوى إمكانية واحدة للتوفيق المعقول بين الأمرين، وهي عدم قبول صحة المقطع الذي يقول في التوراة بأمر غير مقبول علمياً.

ولم يكن هذا الحل طواعية بل بالعكس فقد تعصب بعضهم بشدة للاحتفاظ بتمام النص، وقد كان نتيجة هذا أن اضطر المفسرون إزاء صحة الكتب المقدسة إلى اتخاذ مواقف لا يمكن قبولها من قبل رجل العلم.

وإن الإسلام قد اعتبر دائماً، كما فعل القديس أوغسطين بالنسبة للتوراة، أن هناك اتفاقاً بين معطيات الكتاب المقدس والواقع العلمي.

وأن دراسة نص القرآن في العصر الحديث لم تكشف عن الحاجة إلى إعادة النظر في هذا. وسوف نرى فيما بعد: أن القرآن يثير وقائع ذات صفة علمية، وهي وقائع كثيرة جداً لما أثارته التوراة من الأمور ذات الصفة العلمية، وبين تعدد وكثرة الموضوعات ذات السمة العلمية في القرآن، وأنه لا يتناقض موضوع ما من مواضيع القرآن العلمية مع وجهة النظر العلمية. وتلك هي النتيجة الأساسية التي تخرج بها دراستنا.

هذه التأملات حول الصفة المقبولة أو غير المقبولة علمياً لمقولة في كتاب مقدس تتطلب منا إيضاحاً دقيقاً.

إذ علينا أن نؤكد أننا عندما نتحدث هنا عن حقائق العلم فإننا نعني بها كل ما قد ثبت منها بشكل نهائي.

وأن هذا الاعتبار يقضي باستبعاد كل نظريات الشرح والتبرير التي قد تفيد في عصر ما لشرح ظاهرة، ولكنها قد تلغي بعد ذلك تاركة المكان لنظريات أخرى أكثر ملاءمة للتطور العلمي.

وإن ما أعنيه هنا هو تلك الأمور التي لا يمكن الرجوع عنها. والتي ثبتت بشكل كاف بحيث يمكن استخدامها دون خوف الوقوع في مخاطرة الخطأ، حتى وإن يكن العلم قد أتى فيها بمعطيات غير كاملة تماماً.

وعلى سبيل المثال، فإننا نجعل التاريخ التقريبي لظهور الإنسان على الأرض، غير أنه قد اكتشفت آثاره لأعمال بشرية تستطيع وضع تاريخها فيما قبل الألف العاشرة من التاريخ المسيحي دون أن يكون هناك أي مكان للشك. وعليه: فإننا لا نستطيع علمياً قبول صحة نص سفر التكوين الذي يعطي أنساباً وتواريخ تحدد أصل الإنسان ( خلق آدم ) بحوالي 37 قرناً قبل المسيح. وربما استطاع العلم في المستقبل أن يحدد لذلك تواريخ فوق تقديراتنا الحالية.

غير أننا نستطيع أن نطمئن إلى أنه لن يمكن أبداً إثبات أن الإنسان قد ظهر على الأرض منذ 5736 سنة كما يقول التاريخ العبري في 1975.

وبناء على ذلك: فإن معطيات التوراة الخاصة بقدم الإنسان غير صحيحة.

هذه المواجهة مع العلم لا تتناول أية قضية دينية بالمعنى الحقيقي للكلمة. فليس للعلم مثلاً أن يقدم أي شرح لكيفية ظهور الله لموسى ـ أو أن يحل اللغز الذي يحيط بمجيء المسيح على الأرض دون أن يكون له أب جسدي ( بيولوجي ).

ولذلك: فإن الكتب المقدسة لا تقدم أي تعليل مادي لأمور من هذا النوع.

وإن الدراسة التي نقدمها الآن تختص بما تنبئنا به الكتب المقدسة فيما يتعلق بالظاهرات الطبيعية المتنوعة الكثيرة، والتي تحيطها تلك الكتب بقليل أو بكثير من التعليقات والشروح.

ولا بد من الملاحظة أن الوحي القرآني غني جداً في تعدد هذه المواضع وذلك على خلاف ندرتها في العهدين القديم والجديد.

لقد قمت أولاً بدراسة القرآن الكريم وذلك دون أي فكر مسبق وموضوعية تامة باحثاً عن درجة اتفاق نص القرآن ومعطيات العلم الحديث. وكنت أعرف، قبل هذه الدراسة، وعن طريق الترجمات، أن القرآن يذكر أنواعاً كثيرة من الظاهرات الطبيعية، ولكن معرفتي كانت وجيزة. وبفضل الدراسة الواعية للنص العربي استطعت أن أحقق قائمة أدركت بعد الانتهاء منها: أن القرآن لا يحتوي على أية مقولة قابلة للنقد من وجهة نظر العلم في العصر الحديث.

وبنفس الموضوعية قمت بنفس الفحص على العهد القديم والأناجيل.

أما بالنسبة للعهد القديم فلم تكن هناك حاجة للذهاب إلى أبعد من الكتاب الأول، أي: سفر التكوين، فقد وجدت مقولات لا يمكن التوفيق بينها وبين أكثر معطيات العلم رسوخاً في عصرنا.

وأما بالنسبة للأناجيل فما نكاد نفتح الصفحة الأولى منها حتى نجد أنفسنا دفعة واحدة في مواجهة مشكلة خطيرة ونعني بها شجرة أنساب المسيح. وذلك: أن نص إنجيل متى يناقض بشكل جلي إنجيل لوقا (Luc). وأن هذا الأخير يقدم لنا صراحة أمراً لا يتفق مع المعارف الحديثة الخاصة بقدم الإنسان على الأرض.

إن ما يصدمنا حقاً في أيامنا هذه: أن نرى المتخصصين في دراسة النصوص يتجاهلون ذلك التناقض والتعارض مع الحقائق العلمية الثابتة، أو يكشفون عن بعض نقاط الضعف ليحاولوا بعد ذلك التستر عليها مستعينين في ذلك ببهلوانيات جدلية. فسيجد فيه القارىء أمثلة توضيحية لتطبيق العلم على دراسة أحد الكتب المقدسة، وهو تطبيق لم يكن ليتوقعه الإنسان، كما يسجد القارىء في ذلك بياناً لما قد جاء به العلم الحديث الذي هو في متناول كل يد من أجل فهم أكمل لبعض الآيات القرآنية التي ظلت حتى الآن مستغلقة أو غير مفهومة.

ولا عجب في هذا إذا عرفنا أن الإسلام قد اعتبر دائماً أن الدين والعلم توأمان متلازمان.

فمنذ البدء كانت العناية بالعلم جزءاً لا يتجزأ من الواجبات التي أمر بها الإسلام.

وأن تطبيق هذا الأمر هو الذي أدى إلى ذلك الازدهار العظيم للعلم في عصر الحضارة الإسلامية، تلك التي اقتات منها الغرب نفسه قبل عصر النهضة في أوروبا.

وإن التقدم الذي تم اليوم بفضل المعارف العلمية في شرح بعض ما لم يكن مفهوماً، أو في شرح بعض ما قد أسيء تفسيره حتى الآن من آيات القرآن ليشكل قمة المواجهة بين العلم والكتب المقدسة.

قرار الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بخصوص الأسفار المقدسة:

إن هذا الضيق الذي يسود الأوساط المسيحية والذي يسمى التنزيل قد ظهرت ترجمة له في المجمع المسكوني للفاتيكان الثاني ( 1962 ـ 1965) (1)حيث لم يلزم أقل من خمس صيغ حتى  يتفق الجميع على النص النهائي بعد ثلاث سنوات من المناقشات وحتى ينتهي هذا الوضع الأليم الذي هدد بتوريط المجمع على حد تعبير الأسقف فيبر (weber) في مقدمته للوثيفة المسكونية الرابعة عن التنزيل.

وهناك جملتان من هذه الوثيقة الخاصة بالعهد القديم ( الفصل الرابع، ص 53 ) تشير أن إلى شوائب وبطلان بعض النصوص وبشكل لا يسمح بأية معارضة، تقول: ( بالنظر إلى الوضع الإنساني السابق على الخلاص الذي وضعه المسيح، تسمح أسفار العهد القديم للكل بمعرفة من هو الله ومن هو الإنسان بما لا يقل عن معرفة الطريقة التي يتصرف بها الله في عدله ورحمته مع الإنسان غير أن هذه الكتب تحتوي على شوائب وشيء من البطلان، مع ذلك ففيها شهادة عن تعليم إلهي ). [ نقائص وأباطيل ].

ليس هناك إذن أحسن من كلمتي ( الشوائب ) و( البطلان ) اللتين تنطبقان على بعض النصوص التي تسمح بالنقد بل بأن تهجر، ومبدأ كهذا مقبول بشكل واضح.

إن هذا النص جزء من تصريح شامل صوت عليه نهائياً بأغلبية 2344 صوتاً ضد 6 أصوات.

Ces  livers  (les  liver  de  Testament ), bine

contenineent de     et  al., du caduc, sont pourtant les temoins

veritable pedagogie   (1) .

( هذه الكتب تحتوي على نقائص وأباطيل ).

بشارة خاتم النبيين:

( أحاديث المسيح الأخيرة: الـ (Paraclet) في إنجيل يوحنا ).

يوحنا هو المبشر الوحيد الذي سرد ما حدث في نهاية العشاء الأخير للمسيح. إي آخر أحاديثه مع الحواريين، وينتهي هذا الحدث بخطبة طويلة. فإنجيل يوحنا يفرد أربع إصحاحات ( من 14 إلى 17 ) لتلك الرواية التي لا نجد لها أثراً في الأناجيل الأخرى.

ومع ذلك: فهذه الإصحاحات من إنجيل يوحنا تعالج مسائل أساسية وآفاق مستقبل ذات أهمية بالغة وهي معروضة بكامل العظمة والجلال اللذين يميزان هذا المشهد لوداع السيد لتلامذته.

كيف يمكن أن نشرح الغياب التام في أناجيل متى ومرقص ولوقا لرواية الوداع المؤثر الذي يحتوي على الوصية الروحية للمسيح؟ يمكن أن نطرح السؤال التالي: هل كان النصف موجوداً أولاً عند المبشرين الثلاثة الأولين؟ ألم يحذف فيما بعد؟ ولماذا؟ ونقل فوراً إنه لا يمكن الإتيان بأية إجابة، فاللغز مستغلق تماماً بالنسبة لهذه الثغرة الكبيرة في رواية المبشرين الثلاثة الأولين.

إن ما يسود الرواية ـ وهذا مفهوم في حديث أخير ـ هو مستقبل البشر الذي يتحدث عنه المسيح واهتمام السيد بالتوجه إلى تلامذته وإلى الإنسانية برمتها بعدهم، معطياً إرشاداته وأوامره ومحدداً بشكل نهائي المرشد الذي على الإنسانية أن تتبعه بعد اختفائه.

إن نص إنجيل يوحنا ـ وهذا النص وحده ـ يسمى بشكل صريح هذا المرشد باسم يوناني هو (Parakletos) الذي أصبح في الفرنسية (paraclet). وها هي ذي الفقرات الجوهرية من هذه الخطبة حسب الترجمة المسكونية للعهد الجديد.

( إذا كنتم تحبونني فستعملون على أتباع أوامري، وسأصلي للأب الذي سيعطيكم (Paraclet) آخر. ( 14 ، 15 ـ 16 ).

ما معنى هذه الكلمة (paraclet).

إن النص الذي نملكه حالياً لإنجيل يوحنا يشرح معناها بالألفاظ التالية: الروح.

( الـ paracletالروح القدس، الذي سيرسله الأب باسمي سيبلغكم كل شيء وسيجعلكم تتذكرون كل ما قلت لكم ) ( 14 ، 26 ).

( هو نفسه سيشهد بي ) ( 15 ، 16 ).

( رحيلي فائدة لكم، لأنني إذا لم أرحل فالـ (paraclet) لن يأتي إليكم، وعلى العكس فإذا رحلت فسأبعث به إليكم. وهو بمجيئه سيذهل العالم فيما يخص الخطيئة والعدل والحكم.... ) (16، 7 ـ 8 ) [... وبر ودينونة ].

( عندما سيأتي روح الحقيقة، فسيجعلكم ترقون إلى الحقيقة بكاملها، لأنه لن يتكلم بإرادته وإنما سيقول ما يسمع وسيعرفكم بكل ما سيأتي، وسيمجدني....).

إن أي نقد جاد للنصوص يبدأ بالبحث عن الاختلافات النصبة، ويظهر هنا أن ليس في مجموع المخطوطات المعروفة لإنجيل يوحنا نص آخر مختلف من شأنه أن يحرف المعنى سوى تلك الفقرة ( 14 ، 62 ) من المخطوطة السريانية الشهير المسماة (Palimpseste).ن (2)

(2)

الفقرة لا تشير إلى الروح فقط وإنما إلى الروح القدس.

وعندما يقول المسيح، حسب إنجيل يوحنا ( 16 ، 14 ): ( سأصلي لله وسيرسل لكم paracletآخر"

فهو يريد بالفعل أني يقول إنه سيرسل إلى البشر وسيطاً " آخر"  كما كان هو وسيطاً لدى الله وفي صالح البشر في أثناء حياته على الأرض. 

ذلك يقودنا بمنتهى المنطق إلى أن نرى في التي Paracletعند يوحنا. كائناً بشرياً على هذا الأرض ليؤدي الدور الذي عرفه يوحنا ولنقل باختصار إنه دور نبي يسمع صوت الله ويكرر على مسامع البشري رسالته.

ذلك هو التفسير المنطقي لنص يوحنا إذا أعطينا الكلمات معناها الفعلي.

إن وجود كلمتي ( الروح القدس ) في النص الذي نملك اليوم قد يكون نابعاً من إضافة لاحقة إرادية تماماً تهدف إلى تعديل المعنى الأول لفقرة تتناقض بإعلانها بمجيء نبي بعد المسيح، مع تعاليم الكنائس المسيحية الوليدة التي أرادت أن يكون المسيح هو خاتم الأنبياء.

(Icim on ne mentionne pas  Saint, mais       toot court ; (p. 108    )

هنا، لا يذكر الروح القدس، إنما الروح فقط.

الخلاصة:

المعارف العلمية الحديثة تسمح بفهم بعض الآيات القرآنية التي كانت بلا تفسير صحيح حتى الآن.

إن مقارنة عديدة من روايات التوراة مع روايات نفس الموضوعات في القرآن تبرز الفروق الأساسية بين دعاوى التوراة غير المقبولة علمياً وبين مقولات القرآن التي تتوافق تماماً مع المعطيات الحديثة: ولقد رأينا دليلاً على هذا من خلال روايتي الخالق والطوفان.

وعلى حيث نجد في نص القرآن، بالنسبة لتاريخ خروج موسى.

معلومة ثمينة تضاف إلى رواية التوراة وتجل مجموع الروايتين يتفق تماماً مع معطيات على الآثار بما يسمح بتحديد عصر موسى، نجد، فيما يتعلق بموضوعات أخرى، فروقاً شديدة الأهمية تدحض كل ما قيل ادعاء ـ ودون أدنى دليل ـ عن نقل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم للتوراة حتى يعد نص القرآن.

وفي نهاية الأمر فإن الدراسة المقارنة من ناحية بين الدعاوى الخاصة بالعلم، تلك التي يجدها القارىء في مجموعات الأحاديث التي نسبت إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والتي يشك في صحتها غالباً ـ وإن عكست مع ذلك معتقدات العصر.

وبين المعطيات القرآنية ذات نفس الطابع من ناحية أخرى، توضع بجلاء اختلافاً يسمح باستبعاد فكرة شيوع الأصل بين القرآن والأحاديث.

ولا يستطيع الإنسان تصور أن كثيراً من المقولات ذات السمة العلمية كانت من تأليف بشر وهذا بسبب حالة المعارف في عصر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

لذا فمن المشروع تماماً أن ينظر على القرآن على أنه تعبير الوحي من الله وأن تعطي له مكانة خاصة جداً.

حيث إن صحته أمر لا يمكن الشك فيه وحيث إن احتواءه على المعطيات العلمية المدروسة في عصرها تبدو وكأنها تتحدى أي تفسير وضعي.

عقيمة حقاً المحاولات التي تسعى لإيجاد تفسير للقرآن بالاعتماد فقط على الاعتبارات المادية.

محتويات الكتاب:

lالعهد القديم:

        ـ تاريخ العهد القديم    ـ المؤلفون             ـ المحتويات.

lالعهد القديم والعلم الحديث:

        ـ خلود العالم           ـ عمر البشرية        ـ أنساب إبراهيم.

        ـ مواقف الكتاب المسيحيين تجاه الأخطاء العلمية في العهد القديم.

lالأناجيل:

        ـ تاريخ الأناجيل.

lمشاكل الأناجيل:

        ـ شجرة أنساب المسيح.

        ـ تناقضات روايات الصلب والقيامة وصعود المسيح.

lالقرآن والعلم الحديث:

        ـ تعريف بالقرآن وكتابته وجمعه.

        ـ القرآن يختلف عن الأناجيل ومصداقية نصه لا تقبل الشك.

lموضوعات علمية:

        ـ خلق السماوات والأرض     ـ علم الفلك في القرآن                 ـ توسع الكون.

        ـ غزو الفضاء: )لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان ليس من شك في أن هذه الآية تشير إلى إمكانية البشر ذات يوم بأن يحققوا ما نسميه في عصرنا، ربما بشكل غير مخصص بغزو الفضاء   ـ ص194.

        ـ الأرض              ـ الكهرباء الجوية              ـ عالم النبات والحيوان.

        ـ التناسل الإنسانية وتطور الجنين.

lموازنة بين القرآن والأناجيل والمعارف الحديثة.

lموازنة بين القرآن والعهد القديم والمعارف الحديثة.

lالخلاصة: [ ص286 ].

معطيات الأسفار من خلق الكون:

1ـ السماء فوقها مياه وتحتها مياه:

وقال الله: ليكن جلد في وسط المياه. وليكن فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه. فعمل الله الجلد. وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد، ودعا الله الجلد سماء ـ تكوين 1 : 6 ـ 8.

ولما كان نوح بن ست مئة سنة صار طوفان على الأرض.. انفجرت كل ينابيع الغمر العظيم وانفتحت طاقات السماء ـ تكوين 7 : 6 ، 11.

2ـ الأرض محمولة فوق أعمدة تغوص في المياه:

لأن للرب أعمدة الأرض وقد وضعه عليها المسكونة ـ صموئيل الأول 8 : 2.

للرب الأرض وملؤها، المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها لأنه على البحار أسسها وعلى الأنهار ثبتها ـ مزمور 24 : 1 ـ 2.

3ـ الله جالس فوق دائرة الأرض:

الجالس على ( كره ) ( الأرض ـ اشعياء 40 : 22 ).

هذه الترجمة محرفة وصحتها: دائرة الأرض، كما يتبين من مقارنة.

الترجمات الأخرى الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية.

·        It is he who sits above the circle of the ear (r.s.v).

·        Il tr ne ou- dessus du cercle de la terre (Bib. De jr).

·        Er thrount be r dem kreis der Erde (martin luthers).

وهناك أمثلة أخرى لتحريف الترجمة العربية، كما جاء في بشارة اشعياء بنبي الإسلام.

يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف الكتابة ويقال له اقرأ هذا فيقول: لا أعرف الكتابة ـ إشعيا 9.

·        And when they give the book to one who (annot) says I coannot.

·        On le donne alors a celui qui nt sait pas lire en disant Lis done ceci Il repond: je ne sais.

·        Eder das man einem gibt der nicht lesen kann und spricht lies doch das und er spricht Ich kann nicht leaen    Luthers.

ـ وصحة الترجمة هي: يدفع الكتاب لمن لا يعرف القراءة، ويقال له أقرأ هذا فيقول: لا أعرف القراءة وقد كان أول الوحي إلى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن قال لسيدنا جبريل: ما أنا بقارىء.

خلق الكون والإنسان حسب التوراة:

في البداية خلق الله السماوات والأرض وكانت الأرض خربة وخاوية...

وقال الله: ليكن نور فكان نور... ودعا الله النور نهاراً والظلمة دعاها ليلاً.

وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً واحداً.

وقال الله: ليكن جلد في وسط المياه وفصل الله بين المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد ... ودعا الله الجلد سماء.

وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً ثانياً.

وقال الله: لتجتمع المياه التي تحت المساء إلى مكان واحد لتظهر اليابسة....

وقال الله: لتنبت الأرض عشباً... وشجراً ذا ثمر وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً ثالثاً.

وقال الله: لتكن أنوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل... وفعمل الله النورين العظيمين لحكم النهار ولحكم الليل والنجوم وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً رابعاً.

وقال الله: لتضمن المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية وليطر طير فوق الأرض... وباركها الله قائلاً أثمري وأكثري... وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً خامساً.

وقال الله: لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية بهائم ودواب ووحوش..

وقال الله: نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا.. ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم. وباركهم الله قائلاً: أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض... وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً سادساً.

وفرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي عمله. فاستراح في اليوم السابع ( تكوين 1 : 31 ، 2 : 2 ).

اليوم
 ما تم خلقه
 ملاحظات

1
 ـ النور

ـ الليل والنهار
 ـ تخلق الشمس والنجوم مصدر الضوء إلا في اليوم الرابع.

ـ يتعاقب الليل والنهار نتيجة لدوران الأرض حول محورها أمام الشمس.

2
 ـ السماء ( الجلد )

ـ مياه فوق السماء
 سوف تستخدم المياه التي فوق السماء في الطوفان انفتحت طاقات السماء ( 7: 11 )

3
 ـ ظهور اليابسة والبحار

ـ ظهور النبات ( عشب ـ شجر )
 ـ تم استكمال خلق الأرض ( يابسة وبحاراً ) وظهور النبات في اليوم الثالث قبل خلق الشمس ( أم المجموعة الشمسية ) في اليوم الرابع.

ـ ضوء الشمس ضروري للإنبات.

4
 ـ الشمس والقمر والنجوم
 كان لا بد من خلقها قبل ذلك حتى يوجد الضوء ويتعاقب الليل والنهار وحدث الإنبات.

5
 ـ الحيوانات البحرية والطير
 خلق الطير هنا جاء سابقاً لأوانه.

6
 ـ الدواب والوحوش والبهائم

ـ الإنسان


7
 يوم الراحة
 )ولقد خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام وما مسنا من لغوب ([ق: 38]




عمر البشرية منذ خلق آدم إلى اليوم حسب التوراة ( العبرية ):

هذا كتاب مواليد آدم... عاش آدم مئة وثلاثين سنة وولد اسمه شيثا.. وعاش شيث مئة وخمس سنين وولد أنوش... وعاش لامك مئة واثنتين وثمانين سنة وولد ابناً ودعا اسمه نوحاً.

وكان نوح ابن خمس مئة سنة وولد ساماً وحاماً ويافثاً لما كان نوح ابن ست مئة سنة صار طوفان الماء على الأرض.

هذه مواليد سام. لما كان سام ابن مئة سنة ولد ارفكشاد... وعاش ارفكشاد خمساً وثلاثين سنة وولد شالح.

وعاش تارح سبعين سنة وولد ابرام وناحور وهاران... وكان إبرام ابن خمس وسبعين سنة لما خرج من حاران ( إلى أرض كنعان ـ فلسطين ) ( تكوين 5 : 1 ـ 32، 7 : 6 ـ 11: 10 ت 26 ـ 12 : 4 ).

مقارنة بين الأرقام في تراجم التوراة

                              النسخة

الفترة
 العبرية
 السامرية
 الإغريقية

من بدء الخلق حتى الطوفان
 1656
 1307
 2262

من الطوفان إلى هجرة إبراهيم
 365
 1015
 1145

تاريخ بدء الخليقة
 4157ق.م
 -
 5328ق.م


- بفرض أن عام 1490ق.م. هو تاريخ خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر، وهو تاريخ مبكر أكثر من المحتمل حسبما جاء في: دائرة المعارف البريطانية ـ طبعة 1960 ـ ج3 ـ ص510 ( عام 1250 ق.م حسب t.o.b.).

الخلاصة: لا يستعدي عمر البشرية 6000 سنة وهذا مخالف تماماً للمكتشفات العلمية:

دعوة إبراهيم للهجرة من أرض الكلدانيين إلى أرض كنعان ( أرض فلسطين ).

اختلاف إنجيلي متى ولوقا في نسب المسيح

مقارنات بأسفار العهد القديم

مسلسل
 إنجيل متى
 أخبار الأيام الأولى
 إنجيل لوقا
 مسلسل
 إنجيل متى
 أخبار الأيام الأولى
 إنجيل لوقا

1
 داود
 داود
 داود
 22
 زربابل
 زربابل
 شالنتبل

2
 سليمان
 ناثان
 ناثانا
 23
 أيهود
 حننيا
 زربابل

3
 رحبعام
 رحبعام
 متاثا
 24
 الباقيم

 ريسا

4
 ابيا
 أبيا
 مينان
 25
 عازور

 يوحنا

5
 آسا
 آسا
 مليا
 26
 صادوق

 يهوذا

6
 يهوشاقاط
 يهوشاقاط
 الباقيم
 27
 أخيم

 يوسف

7
 يورام
 يورام
 يونان
 28
 اليود

 سمعي

8
 عزبا
 اخزيا
 يوسف
 29
 اليعازر

 متاثيا

9
 -
 يواش
 يهوذا
 30
 متان

 مآث

10
 -
 امصيا
 شمعون
 31
 يعقوب

 نجاي

11
 -
 عزريا
 لاوى
 32
 يوسف

 حسلي

12
 يوثام
 يوثام
 متثات
 33


 ناحوم

13
 آحاز
 آحاز
 يوريم
 34


 عاموص

14
 حزقيا
 حزقيا
 اليعازر
 35


 متاثيا

15
 منسي
 منسي
 بوسى
 36


 يوسف

16
 آمون
 آمون
 عير
 37


 ينا

17
 يوشيا
 يوشيا
 المودام
 38


 ملكي

18
 -
 يهوباقيم
 قصيم
 39


 لاوى

19
 يكنبيا
 يكنبيا
 أدى
 40


 متثات

20
 شالنيل
 شالنيل
 ملكي
 41


 هالي

21
 -
 فديا
 نيرى
 42


 يوسف


نسب المسيح حسب إنجيل متى


 العصر الأول

 العصر الثاني

 العصر الثالث

1
 إبراهيم
 1
 سليمان (من التي لاوريا)
 1
 شالتنيل

2
 إسحاق
 2
 رحبعام
 2
 زربابل

3
 يعقوب
 3
 أبيا
 3
 أبيهود

4
 يهوذا (ولد)
 4
 اسا
 4
 الياقيم

5
 فارض (وزارح بن ثامار)
 5
 يهوشافاظ
 5
 عازور

6
 حصرون
 6
 يورام
 6
 صالدوق

7
 آرام
 7
 عزيا
 7
 أخيم

8
 عمناداب
 8
 يوثام
 8
 أليود

9
 نحشون
 9
 احاز
 9
 أليعازر

10
 سلمون (ولد)
 10
 حزقيا
 10
 متان

11
 بوعز (من راحاب)
 11
 منسي
 11
 يعقوب (ولد)

12
 عوبيد (من راعوث)
 12
 آمون
 12
 يوسف ( رجل مريم التي ولد منها )

13
 يسي
 13
 يوشيا (ولد)
 13
 يسوع ( الذي يدعى المسيح)

14
 داود (ولد)
 14
 يكنيا (وأخوته عند سبي بابل)
 14



يقول إنجيل متى: ( فجميع الأجيال: من إبراهيم إلى داود أربعة عشر جيلاً، ومن داود إلى سبي بابل أربعة عشر حيلاً، ومن سبي بابل إلى المسيح أربعة عشر جيلاً ـ 1 : 17.

ويقول جون فنتون: يشير متى إلى أنه في كل من العصور الثلاثة يوجد أربعة عشر جيى، رغم أنه في الحقيقة لم يذكر سوى ثلاثة عشر أسماء في العصر الأخير. (تفسير انجيل متى، ص40 ).

تم نشر المقالة بالتعاون مع جمعية الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن والسنة في القاهرة


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[1] – le centurion, 1966.

[2] – مخطوطة كتبت في القرن الرابع أو الخامس، واكتشفها أنيس س.؟ لويس agnes s.lewis عام 1812 بدير سيناء. واحمل المخطوطة هذا الإسلام لأن النص الأول كان مغطى بنص آخر وعندما مسح هذا الأخير ظهر النص الأول


----------



## Br-Andrew (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

الى باحث عن الحقيقة
راح أغير رائي فيك يا زلمة
أول شخص أهتميت فيه وكتبت اليك، وأنت ما عبرتني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
ودخلت في أمور فرعية، وأهملت المداخلة!؟
أما أن ترد على مداخلتي التي جاءت بناءاً على مداخلتلك، أو تغير أسمك، لأنك لست بباحث عن الحقيقة.
لأني ذكرت لك الحقيقة وأنت تجاهلتها، وأسمحلي أكرر المداخلة لأن التكرار بيعلم الشطار:



Br-Andrew قال:


> بداية أقدم اعتذار كبير لكل الأخوة والأخوات الذين مروا على هذا الموضوع لعدم وجودي ومتابعتي للنقاش، لسبب سفري طول هذه المدة من شهور.
> 
> سعدت جدا بكل زيارة للموضوع لكن أحزنني جدا طريق النقاش والحوار وما فيه من تجاوزات أدبية وعدم التحلي بروح المحبة والبحث عن الحقيقة بالمنطق والفكر.
> لا أعلم كيف أبدا بالحوار مع هذا العدد الكبير من المداخلات، لكن أسمحوا لي أن أبدا بمداخلتي مع باحث عن الحقيقة للأسباب عدة:
> ...


----------



## Br-Andrew (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



Br-Andrew قال:


> أيضاُ باحث عن الحقيقة
> تذكر في مداخلتك عن الفساد والشر والزنا بأوربا وأمريكا وبيوت الدعارة هناك وأنها مرخصة من الدولة والمسئولين .
> وأنا أتفق معك تماماً، ليس لأني سمعت عن هذا الشر لكن لحكم وجودي بدولة أوربية أتفق معك تماماً أن كل هذا حقيقي
> 
> ...



أنتظر حوارك


----------



## Br-Andrew (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*يبدو أخوتي أن الكثير لم يقرآ أو لم تصله الرسالة من الموضوع الأساسي. 
أرجو مرة أخرى تفهم الرسالة الأساسية للموضوع، وهى دورنا كمؤمنين مسيحين في توصيل الرسالة لغير المسيحين (المسلمين*).


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



Br-Andrew قال:


> *يبدو أخوتي أن الكثير لم يقرآ أو لم تصله الرسالة من الموضوع الأساسي.
> أرجو مرة أخرى تفهم الرسالة الأساسية للموضوع، وهى دورنا كمؤمنين مسيحين في توصيل الرسالة لغير المسيحين (المسلمين*).



ولتبحث معى على الحقيقه  . وشكر لك كونكم مؤمنين مسحينفى تمسحيوصل الرساله لغير الن وهل انت توصل الرساله ال وياريت  قوم او ناس يوحد والله ويؤمنون بوجوده وبوحدنيته ام توصل حددت المسلمين الرساله الى ناس او قوم يلغون وجود الله من اساسه وهم المشركين بالله الغير م}مني بسيدما عيسى العابدين للنار والحجاره وخلافه من التفاهات  ماهو عليك فعل والى من المفروض ان توصل الرساله اخى  الكريم  نحن  نؤمن بالمسيح ابن مريم سيدنا عيسى عليه السىم انه رسول من عند اله فعليك ان توصل الرساله الى القوم الذين يؤمنون اعدم نزوله خالص والناكرين لو الله الخالق الواحد .

       واليك ردى فى كلامك الاسبق   اتمنى ان نبحث سويا عن الحقيقه .

هل هناك بيوت دعارة تاخذ تشريعها من شرع الإسلام وتقول نحن ننفذ شرع الله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أرجو أن يتسع صدرك:
زواج المتعة وشخص يتفق مع أمرآة على معاشرتها فترة من الزمن يُمكن أن تكون ساعات مقابل مصاري مبلغ من المال.......... أليس هذا زنا ودعارة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
وعندما تسال يقول لك أنا أطبق شرع الله ورسوله 
فليس المهم بيوت الدعارة التي أخذت ترخيص من الدولة لان ما هي الدولة .. أليس الدولة بشر ومنهم خطاه بل وكفرة بالله.
بل المهم من يعمل الدعارة بحذافيرها ويقول شرع الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عجبي!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا أتعجب على بشر يرخصون الدعارة، لكن أتعجب على اله ورسوله يرخصون الدعارة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

أنتظر حوارك                           بسم الله الرحم الرحيم 

 اخى الكريم اوضح لك رؤيه لكى تعرف الحقيقه والتفسير الاسلامى

هل  هناك بيوت دعارة تاخذ تشريعها من شرع الإسلام وتقول نحن ننفذ شرع الله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
فى الحقيقه انظر الى الاسلام بأكمله ل يجد هناك بيوت دعاره مشرعه تنفذ بشرع الله لأن الله حرم الزنا .                                           زواج المتعه 
 المفهوم الحقيقى اخى ان لايوجد لدى الاسلام وشرع الله  كلمه اسمها زواج متعه بل مفهوم الزواج الرعى واضح جدا . بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .ومن اياته ان خلق لكم من لنفسكم ازواجا لتسكنوااليها وجعل بينكم موده ورحمه ان فى زالك لايات لقوم يتفكرون. صدق الله العظيم .سوره الروم الايه رقم 20 و21 .انت قلت عن زواج المتعه انه شخص يتفق مع أمرآة على معاشرتها فترة من الزمن يُمكن أن تكون ساعات مقابل مصاري مبلغ من المال.اخى الكريم انظر الى شرع الاسلام جيد ا واعطنى الدليل على انه قال ذالك والكلام ال انته بتقوله ده هذا هو الزنا بعينه مش زواج   الزواج الشرعه هو شروطه الموافقه بين الموده والرحمه كما ورد فى الايه والتراضى والدوام على الزواج مش تحديد مده كما انت تقول لاكم الزواج الشرعى هو الزواج الدائم والرحمه ولاكن ]اتى المفارقه بين الزوجين فى حالات واضحه وهى الزنا من قبل الزوج او الزوجه من حقهما طلب الطلاق او فى حلات عدم الانجاب من الطرفين   كما قلت فى مقالى الاول الذى انت قرأته ان الواحد او الواحده ال مش بتخلف لهما حق الطلاق او فى حاله عدم تحمل الزوج او الزوجه لمسؤليه الزواج وهو الاهمال  وعدم التراضى بعض الزواج فمن حقهما الطلاق ايضا لاكن زواج المتعه الب انت تتكلم عليه ده حرمه الله وشريعه الاسلام اوضحلك اكتر ازاى حصل عشان اعرفك المفهوم الحقيقى . طبعا كلانا لا نعلم بما فى القلوب والنيات . وانما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل امرءا ما نوى. الوقتى الرجل الذى يتقدم للأمرءه لطلب يديه ليكونو زوجين  بيطلبها بالشرع والشرع بيقول الموده والرحمه والموافقه والتراضى والمعيشه الراضيهوالصدق والصراحه . لو جه زوج بكل هذه الصفات هل توافق ام لا توافق .اكيد انا وانت وغيرنا يوافق لأنه قدم الشرع . لاكن انا لم اتواجد فى افكاره وفى نيته هو تقدم بالشرع ولاكن نيته غير هذا وهو انه يتمتع لمده زمنيه  بهذا هو لقد اذنب وهو ال هيتحاسب على ذنبه . ثانيا زى ما انت اتكلمت وقلت انهما اتفقا على نبلغ من المال  ولمده زمنيه كما تقول . طيب عندما ]اتونالى المأذون الشرعى الذى ينفذشرع الله  كما تقول هل يقلون له يعم الشيخ احنا هنتجوز لمده 10 او 15 يوم عشان اتمتع بيها وادلها حق كده  لآ ياخى لا يقولن هذا لأن رد المنفذ لشرع الله هو  هذا حرام وذنب ولا يجوز هذا الجواز . بل بقولون لمنفذ شرع الله  احنا جاين نتزوج على سنه الله ورسوله ونقدم الحب والتراضى  والموده والرحمه يعنى بكده هما كذبو  وزى ما قولتلك الاعمال بالنيات يعنى الوقتى الشيخ او منفذ الشرع مدخلش فى قلوبهم ونيتهم عشان يحكم انما هو حكم بشرع الله بما تقدمو له من التراضى  فبهاذا وافق على الزواج لآكن من  هنا يأتى عقاب الخالق العليم بما قدمه من غش ومن نيه غير سليمه وبيهذا يكون هذا اسمه زنا بالنيه مش زواج  ولا يوجد فى شرع السلام كلمه اسمها زواج المتعه ولا كن المفهوم الحقيقى والاساسى هو زنا لاكن  بى النيه الغير صادق الغاشاشه يعاقب عليه من قبل الخالق العليم ام الزنا الواضح  الصريح الا وهو تصريح البيوت المشبوه فى الدول الغريبه وخلافه  واضح واساس النيه فيه هو الزنا كما هو واضح لكل انسان  يعقل فنحن نفذ شرع الله بمعاقب عليه من قبل القضاه اولشرع والانسان فى الارض او فى المكان الذى يتواجد فيه الحكم الاسلامى او الدوله الذى تنتمى الى الحكم الاسلامى فنحن نعاقب عليه والله الخالق المصور يعاقب عليه يوم القيامه لاكن اخى انتم من الواضح فى الدوله الغربيه انكم لاتعاقبو على جريمه الزنا الواضح المبين  بل يعطون التصريحات بأقامه البيوت المشبوه ولا تعاقبو عليه كما  يقول انجليكم لماذا لا تعاقبو على جريمه الزنا فى الدول الذى تنتمى الى الحكم النصرانى او المسيحى كما جاء بالا نجيل فمن هنا لا يشرع الاسلام بيوت كما انت قلت فى هذه الجمله.   هل  هناك بيوت دعارة تاخذ تشريعها من شرع الإسلام وتقول نحن ننفذ شرع الله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  فلا تتعجب اليك الرد فى كلامى السابق نحن لا نشرع بيوت دعاره خالص ولاكن انتم شرعتو هذا فى الواضح وفى النور والبنيه الواضحه الصريحه . وانا الاعمال بيالنيات ولكل امرءأ ما انوى .فعليك ان تتعجب على الذين يرخصون بيوت الدعاره . ولا تتعجب على اله ورسوله على تشريع بيوت لأن الله ورسوله الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ولن يشرعو بيوت مشبوه خالص لأن شرع الله واضح وصريح الزنا هو منا اما الزواج فهعو زواج  فعليك القرأه جيد على حسن المتابعه .


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

سلام ونعمة
نعم يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح الى اشياء كثيرة جدا اولا نشانا منذ الصغر على ان المسيحين كفار ومشركين وانهم يعبدون ثلاثة الهه هكذا كانو يعلمون وترسخ ذلك فى عقولنا وكنا لا نقبل اى مناقشة فى ذلك ولكن الله لمس قلبى ونور عقلى وعرفنى بالحقيقة المؤكدة بان المسيحيين يؤمنون باله واحد فيجب عليكم بذل كثير من الجهد لتعريفهم بالحقيفة ثانيا ذكر الوثائق والدلائل المؤكدة على صلب المسيح ثالثا تعريفهم بالاكاذيب والخرافات الموحودة فى دينهم وهى كثيرة جدا رابعا تعريفهم بان الكتاب المقدس ليس به تحريف وانما هو كتاب صادق واشكركم والرب يبارككم


----------



## التوحيد (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



saed_sad25 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> نعم يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح الى اشياء كثيرة جدا اولا نشانا منذ الصغر على ان المسيحين كفار ومشركين وانهم يعبدون ثلاثة الهه هكذا كانو يعلمون وترسخ ذلك فى عقولنا وكنا لا نقبل اى مناقشة فى ذلك ولكن الله لمس قلبى ونور عقلى وعرفنى بالحقيقة المؤكدة بان المسيحيين يؤمنون باله واحد فيجب عليكم بذل كثير من الجهد لتعريفهم بالحقيفة ثانيا ذكر الوثائق والدلائل المؤكدة على صلب المسيح ثالثا تعريفهم بالاكاذيب والخرافات الموحودة فى دينهم وهى كثيرة جدا رابعا تعريفهم بان الكتاب المقدس ليس به تحريف وانما هو كتاب صادق واشكركم والرب يبارككم



كيف اله واحد ؟ومن هو هذا الاله ؟
هل هو عيسى؟
سيدي انكم لا تامنون بالله لانكم تقولون ان عيسى المصلوب هو الله.


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



Br-Andrew قال:


> .
> :
> 1 –.
> تكلمت عن الزواج وأن من المنطقي أن يسمح الله للرجل بالزواج من أكثر من واحدة للأسباب الآتية:
> ...


لا ياخى الحريه فى الفكر حق لك . كما قلت نور حوريه . هل انت تقبل النور والاستقرار ام تقبل النكد الذى نكدت به فى الارض اخى نحن بشر . فى الواقاع  ان الانسان  يحب النور مش النكد عاوز بقى يعيش فى سلام ونور مش نكد وعلى فكره المرأه الذى تنكد على زوجها دى هى كده اذنبت يعنى مش هتبقى معاه فى الجنه اصلا . وشكرا لك عل ىالمتابعه وارجو انت نبحث دائما سوبيا على الحقيقه , والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.


----------



## عبد الحميد (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

أشهد أن لا اله الا الله
وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله

الله يعز  الإسلام
يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه إن الدين عند الله الإسلام

وليس اليهودية أو المسيحية 

تب إلى الله يا أخي


----------



## طبيب روحاني (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



> انت في طريق الظلال النصرانيه انتهة وهيا محرفه الان
> 
> انتم في طريق الظلال سارعو بل التوبه سارعو بي طريق الهدى الاسلام



قبل ما تتكلم عن التوبة اعرف انت معنى التوبة اعرف يعنى ايه انقى قلبى اعرف يعنى اعيش عفيف انظر للطوفان اللى اسمه الاسلام اللى هيجرفك للنار الابدية ذى اللى سبقوك وايه اللى انت بتقولوا عن الضلال والتحريف...................... طالما ماتعرفش ماتتكلمش ولا انت بتردد كلام وخلاص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



طبيب روحاني قال:


> قبل ما تتكلم عن التوبة اعرف انت معنى التوبة اعرف يعنى ايه انقى قلبى اعرف يعنى اعيش عفيف اانظر للطوفان اللى اسمه الاسلام للى هيجرفك للنار الابدية ذى اللى سبقوك وايه اللى انت بتقولوا عن الضلال والتحريف...................... طالما ماتعرفش ماتتكلمش ولا انت بتردد كلام وخلاص !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/ Quot
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
> ...


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*مذبحـــة بنـى قريظــة
العفـــو عند المقدرة !


من هى قبيلة بنى قريظة ؟
قبيلة بنى قريظة .. هى قبيلة يهودية وافقت على مساعدة قوات أهل قريش بقيادة أبو سفيان  ضد قوات محمد رسول الإسلام فى غزوة الخندق .. عدد قومها غير محدد و إن كانت أقرب الروايات يقول بأن عددهم كان تسعمائة رجل تقريباً بأسرهم ( راجع كتاب محمد رسول الله لـ محمد رضا صفحة 238 )

ماذا حدث ؟
لم تحدث هذه المساعدة (بين قبيلة بنى قريظة و قوات أبو سفيان) نتيجة أنتهاء الحصار بين قريش و قوات محمد . و بالتالى لا توجد أى تهمة مثبته على قبيلة بنى قريظة .

ماذا فعل رسول الرحمة ؟
لم يغفر محمد أستعداد بنى قريظة لمساعدة قوات أبو سفيان و على الرغم من أن المساعدة المزعومة لم تحدث ، إلا أن محمد حاصر يهود بني قريظة خمسا وعشرين ليلة كما قال ابن إسحاق، وقال الواقدي إحدى وعشرين ليلة حتى جهدهم الحصار وقذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب، و هناك روايات أخرى تقول أن الحصار أمتد إلى خمسة و عشرين يوماً  25 يوما، ونتيجة لذلك أعلنت قبيلة بنى قريظة استعدادها للتسليم مع ترك كل ممتلكاتهم للمسلمين إذا سمح لهم أن يرحلوا في أمان .
غير أن محمد رسول الرحمة لم يوافق على هذا العرض. وعوضاً عن ذلك عين سعد بن معاز ليحكم في الأمر، الذي كان حكمة في بني قريظة معروفا مسبقا، لانه - اي معاذ - لما أصيب في غزوة الخندق قال: اللهم لا تمتني حتى تقر عيني في بني قريظة. ( راجع كتاب محمد رسول الله لـ محمد رضا صفحة 237 )
و استدعى رسول الرحمة سعد بن معاذ، فأتاه قومه فاحتملوه على حمار وكان رجلا جسيماً واقبلوا معه إلى محمد وهم يقولون : يا أبا عمرو احسن في مواليك - اي احسن في بني قريظة - فان رسول الله إنما ولاك ذلك لتحسن فيهم. فلما اكثروا عليه . قال: لقد آن لسعد ان لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم.  لما انتهى سعد لرسول الله .
قال رسول الله : احكم فيهم
قال سعد بن معاز : فاني احكم فيهم ان تقتل مقاتلتهم وان تسبى ذراريهم ان تقسم أموالهم .
فقال رسول الله : لقد حكمت فيهم بحكم الله وحكم رسوله .
فامر رسول الله ان تكون النساء والذرية في دار ابنة الحارث امرأة من بني النجار وأمر بالأسرى ان يكونوا في دار أسامة بن زيد.
ثم خرج رسول الله إلى سوق المدينة فخندق بها خنادق ثم أمر بقتل كل من انبت.
(  راجع محمد رسول الله ص 238 - وتاريخ الطبري 2/588 -   ابن هشام؛ السيرة النبوية، الجزء الثاني، صفحــة 40 و41 )
أنظر رسول الرحمة و الأنسانية المبعوث من إله الإسلام يُصدق على حكم معاز الأرهابى و يقتل بالسيف كل رجال قبيلة بنى قريظة و يبيع النساء والأطفال كعبيد و يقسم كل ممتلكاتهم بين المسلمين .. إين العفو عند المقدرة الذى تغنى به محمد فى القرآن ؟ إين رحمة رسول الرحمة ؟

بعد كل هذا يخرج علينا داعية إسلامى و ينعق قائلاً  : " الإسلام دين سلام .. الإسلام لم ينتشر بالسيف "
إذا كانت هذه هى تعاليم رسول الرحمة .. فأعتقد أن أى أنسان شريف هو أفضل منه ، هذه هى تعاليم هذا الإله المجهول الذى يعبده المسلمون الذى هو نفسه الشيطان الذى أضل و أغوى الكثيرين

[ لان مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة فعلة ماكرون مغيّرون شكلهم الى شبه رسل المسيح.ولا عجب.لان الشيطان نفسه يغيّر شكله الى شبه ملاك نور. فليس عظيما آن كان خدامه أيضا يغيّرون شكلهم كخدام للبر. الذين نهايتهم تكون حسب أعمالهم ] 
(2 كورنوس 11: 13-15)

السيد المسيح الصادق و الأمين يقول :
[ لكن ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تغلقون ملكوت السماوات قدام الناس فلا تدخلون انتم و لا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون، ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تاكلون بيوت الارامل و لعلة تطيلون صلواتكم لذلك تاخذون دينونة اعظم، ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تطوفون البحر و البر لتكسبوا دخيلا واحدا و متى حصل تصنعونه ابنا لجهنم اكثر منكم مضاعفا ]
( متى 23 : 13 - 15 )

عزيزى المسلم : 
السيد المسيح قال "فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون." (متى 26 : 52) .. عرفت الآن لماذا محمد لا يمكن أن يمت بأى صلة إلى السيد المسيح ..  أعرف الحق و دع الحق يحررك .. الله الخالق لا يحتاج إلى نشر دينه بالسيف ولا يحتاج إلى الجهاد الدموى من أتباعة . أترك كل فكر تمسكت به ، و اقرأ .. فكر .. أدرس .. و لا تدعهم يخدعونك .. فلا هناك جنة منتظراك ولا حور عين ! و ذنب المجاهدين عليهم إلى يوم الدين *


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



> أنظر رسول الرحمة و الأنسانية المبعوث من إله الإسلام يُصدق على حكم معاز الأرهابى و يقتل بالسيف كل رجال قبيلة بنى قريظة و يبيع النساء والأطفال كعبيد و يقسم كل ممتلكاتهم بين المسلمين .. إين العفو عند المقدرة الذى تغنى به محمد فى القرآن ؟ إين رحمة رسول الرحمة ؟


 

  يبيع النساء والاطفال كبعبيد. جميل والله اوى اخى المتكلم . يبيع كعبيد انظر ياخى من الذى حرر النساء والاطفال من انهم يكونو عبيد من حررهم . فى الواقع الذى حررهم محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال الناس  سواسيه كأسنان المشط . من الذى كان يأمر المسلمين بعتق رقاب العبيد . فى الواقع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . اخى انظر الى ايام زمان هتلاقى الحقيقه . اخى مين ال حرر العبيد من الكفار . انظر فى حياه محمد هتلاقى انه هو الذى حرر العبيد من الكفار بأمر واذن من الله العلى  الحفيظ . اما عن نقطه الارخاب الذى تكلمت عنها . انمظر فى الواقع الذى نعيش به الان . من هم الارهاب وما هى صفاتهم . وانظر الى الدول المستغله للذات والبحث عن المصلحع لذاتها . هتلاقى فى الواقع ان الدول الغربيه واخاصه امريكا . وهى دوله مسيحيه تنتمى الى   الدين المسيحى ترا . انها تأمر  بنزع السلاح من المنطقه. جميل  ولا تنزع السلاح من منطقتها ومن اسرائيل مثلا . ومن يخالف هذا . يكون العقاب عليه جثيم . كما حصل مع العراق وغيرها ., عندك اسرائيل مث هتلاقيها عندها اسلحه اخطر مما كانت فى العراق وفى ايران . لماذا لا تأمرها امريكا . بنزع السلاح . اتخاف . ولا تامر لناس وناس لأ هو ده العدل . انظر حقيقه الى حياه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. هنلاقى انه امر المسلمين بعدم قتل الشيوخ كبار السن ,والنساء ,والاطفال , وكمان العزل من السلاح.  ولاكن نرى بأعين الحقبقه المؤلمه .نرى ان الاستعمارات التى حقاقتها. امريكا. الذى هى على الدين المسيحى . تقتل الاطفال والنساء والشيوخ . والعزل من السلاح , اخى اهى هذه الرحمه التى تتكلم عليه . اهذا هو العدل . لما ال امريكا بتعمله ده مش ارهاب ونهك حقوق امال  ايه هو الارهاب . اخى انظر فى حياه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وفى القرأن الكريم . هتلاقى ان التوحيد لله والتكبير لله . من هو الاله الذى يعبده الرسول ومن امن معه. الحقيقه فى القرأن والسنه واضحه جدا جدا هتلاقى ان التكبير والتوحيد هو لله رب موسى وابراهيم . رب  العذراء وولدها سيدنا عيسى  عليه السلام . رب الخلق اجمع {ب ادم وحواء . نحن نعبد هذا الاله العظيم بصفاته الكريم على عباده هذا هو الهنا فماذا انتم عابدين . اخى الله الذى تعبد له السول صلى الله عليه وسلم . هو اله العالمين الاله الذى كلمه موسى من الطور المقدس  الاله الذى خلق ادم فسواه الى احسن تقويم . فباى الاء ربكما تكذبان . خلق الانسان علمه البيان, الشمس والقمر بحسبان . نحن نعبد الله خالق الارض والسموات العلى . ها هو الهنا . 


وعليك ان  تبحث دائما على الحقيقه.

                                      والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*يا عم اسد اسئلتك تم الاجابة عنها مليون مرة فى المواضيع المتعلقة بالوهية المسيح بقسم الاسئلة والاجوبة وبقسم الرد على الشبهات فلو عندك سؤال جديد لم يتم طرحه اهلا وسهلا اما غير كده فزى ما انت قلت نعقلها ونتوكل على السيد المسيح الهنا*


----------



## amali (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

بصراحة انا لم اقرا ما بداخل الصفخات في هذا الموضوع

لفت انتباهي العنوان

ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟ 

و عندي سؤال 

هل المسيح عليه السلام امركم بان تعبدوه؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل قال لكم اه هو الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

سلام ونعمة وبعد
اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة جدا والتى توضح حقيقة المسلمين وكيف انتشر دينهم بالدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع وارجو من كل مسلم ان يفكر ولو قليلا جدا وسوف يكتشف الحقيقة بان المسيحية هى دين المحبة والسلام لم يكن فيها قتال او غزوات او ارهاب انه الديم الذى يحقق الخير والسعادة للبشرية واشكرك والرب يبارككم والى اللقاء


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

سلام ونعمة وبعد
اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة جدا والتى توضح حقيقة المسلمين وكيف انتشر دينهم بالدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع وارجو من كل مسلم ان يفكر ولو قليلا جدا وسوف يكتشف الحقيقة بان المسيحية هى دين المحبة والسلام لم يكن فيها قتال او غزوات او ارهاب انه الدين الذى يحقق الخير والسعادة للبشرية واشكرك والرب يبارككم والى اللقاء


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

سلام ونعمة وبعد
اشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة جدا والتى توضح حقيقة المسلمين وكيف انتشر دينهم بالدليل القاطع والبرهان الساطع وارجو من كل مسلم ان يفكر ولو قليلا جدا وسوف يكتشف الحقيقة بان المسيحية هى دين المحبة والسلام لم يكن فيها قتال او غزوات او ارهاب انه الدين الذى يحقق الخير والسعادة للبشرية واشكرك والرب يبارككم والى اللقاء


----------



## muslim533 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*الرد البليغ على coptic knight
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد

أقتبس بعض الإقتباسات من كلامك ليوفقنى الله عز وجل على الرد عليها



			بعد كل هذا يخرج علينا داعية إسلامى و ينعق قائلاً : " الإسلام دين سلام .. الإسلام لم ينتشر بالسيف "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أولا يا دين حبوا بعضكم بعضا إلى الأبد ويا من تتباهون لأنه من لطمك على خدك الأيمن أدر له الآخر ويا من تزعمون أنه دين السماحة هل كلمة ينعق تخرج من انسان يدر خده الآخر لمن يصفعه على خده الأيمن وهل هذه السماحة التى علمك إياها دينك ؟؟

ثانيا يا من تقول وتتهم الدعاه الذين يقولوا أن الإسلام لم ينتشر بحد السيف وأنه دين سلام
دعنا نناقش هذا الموضوع بعقل ووعى دون تطاول كما تفعل يا صاحب دين السماحة
كلنا له عقيدة مؤمن بها ومسلم بها ويعتقد ان عقيدته هى الصواب وأنها النجاة ومن دونها هو الخطأ ويعرض نفسه للهلاك وعقاب الله تعالى أظن أننا نتفق سويا فى هذا

مع العلم أنه قد تم الرد آلاف والمرات على مسألة انتشار الإسلام بحد السيف وأنها من المسائل المكررة على المسلمين مثل مسألة كيف يكون يسوع بشرا كما هى مسألة مكررة عليكم
أعيد لك الإجابة فى إيجاز وهو أن الإسلام ينتشر فى اقطار الأرض داعيا لله تعالى بالحسنى والموعظة الحسنة ترغيبا فى الله وترهيبا من عقابه جل وعلا فإن آمن الناس بالإسلام آمنوا وإن تمردوا وأرادوا القتال قاتلنا وقامت الغزوات ولا يعقل أن تنتشر دين بحد السيف فلا يعقل إذا جئت لك بخنجر وقلت لك اعتنق الاسلام ستعتنقع فلا إكراه فى الدين ولا إكراه فى اعتقاد هذا عن الغزوات فعندما يشد المسلمون رحالهم لقطر من الأقطار إما يلاقوا تأييد وترحيب وإما يلاقوا شدة وبغى والدلائل عندى كثير من التاريخ الإسلامى وغير الإسلامى الحمد لله وهذا الأر تم الرد عليه من قبل

ثالثا لا تنسى احتلال الصليبيين لبلاد الشرق وكم درسنا من التاريخ كبواتهم وذلاتهم ومجازرهم وأفعالهم حتى ولو كانت تخالف العقيدة المسيحية فهم جعلوا الصليب شعارا لهم وحجة
ولا تنسى أفعال الأمريكان فى العراق وأفعال الانجليز وهم الذين يسمون أنفسهم ميسحيين وينتمون إلى نفس دينكم وعقيدتكم انظروا ماذا يفلوا بأطفال وشيوخ ونساء العراق والمسلمين
هذا أمثلة من الواقع العملى الذى نعيشه




			إذا كانت هذه هى تعاليم رسول الرحمة .. فأعتقد أن أى أنسان شريف هو أفضل منه ، هذه هى تعاليم هذا الإله المجهول الذى يعبده المسلمون الذى هو نفسه الشيطان الذى أضل و أغوى الكثيرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مرة أخرى تسئ للإسلام ولله تعالى بأسلوبك المناقض لعقيدتك حسب إدعائكم وحسابك عند الله
أما عن مسألة الذى فُعِلَ فى بنى قريطة لنتناولها 

أولا فكرة عامة عن الجهاد فى الإسلام
القتال فى الإسلام نوعين قتال الطلب وهو ما سبق ذكره آنفا والنوع الثانى اسمه قتال الدفع
أحب أن أضع نقتطين أخيرتين على قتال الطلب وهم أن هدفه كان هو إعلام الحق ونشره ... وأن غير المسلمين نوعين إما مسالمين لا يُحارَبون والنوع الثانى معتدين وهم واجب علينا قتالهم
وهناك أمر وهم عند قتال الطلب يتخير الغير
وقد نهى الإسلام عن قتال النساء والأطفال والشيوخ
أما جهاد الدفع فهو دفع الإعتداء عن المسلمين مثل ما يحدث فى فلسطين وأظننا نتفق مسلم وغير مسلم أنا وأنت أن هذا النوع من الجهاد لدفع بغى اليهود على المسلمين فى فلسطين والأمريكان النصارى فى العراق من الأمور التى تستوجب الدفع ولأغراض سياسية لا علاقة لها بدين

ثانيا لأعطيك نبذة عن أحداث بنى قريطة قبل أن تتفوه بما قلت

بمجرد قدوم النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قام بعقد هدنة مع اليهود وإن أراد قائل فليقل أقدم دستور مسجل فى العالم
كان من شروط هذه المعاهدة بإيجاز المعايشة بين المسلمين واليهود بسلام دون اعتداء اى طرف منهما على الآخر فى الداخل .. الدفاع المشترك عن المدينة والاتفاق بين اليهود والمسلمين طالما هناك حرب وهما يتقاسمان حماية المدينة فيما بينهما .. 
وفى العام الخامس من الهجرة كان المسلمون فى مأزق شديد عندما تجمعت أكبر قوى معادية للإسلام فى المدينة للقضاء على المسلمين داخل المدينة وأحاطط جيوش الأحزاب بالمدينة وكانوا قرابة العشرة آلاف مقاتل من من مشركى أُسد وفزارة وبنى سليم وقريش وكان عدد المسلمين آن ذاك لا يتجاوز الثلاثة آلاف مقاتل وكان المنتظر انضمام يهود بنوا قريطة إلى مسلموا المدينة كما نصت المعاهدة
لكن ما تم عكس ذلك وهو خيانة يهود بنو قريظة للمعاهدة وانضمامهم لجيوش الأحزاب بهدف إبادة المسلمين عن بكرة أبيهم ولم يضعوا للجيرة حقا ولا للمعاهدة حرمة ولم يأخذوا شيئا فى حسبانهم ولم يكتفوا بالتخلى عن المسلمين فقط فى وقت شدتهم كعدم مساعدتهم ضد العدو ولا بفسخ العقد مثلا لا بل انضموا لجيوش العدو وكان عدد جيوش العدو ذلك الوقت وحده دون انضمام يهود بنوا قريظة لهم أكبر من ثلاثة أضعاف وثُلث عدد مقاتلى المسلمين
كان لهذه الوقعة أثر شديد على الإسلام لدرجة أن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قام بكتمان الخبر حتى لا يفزع المسلمون من هذا الخبر الشديد
أرسل النبى عبد الله بن رواحة وسعد ابن معاذ وسعد ابن عبادة وخوات بنى جبير لليهود وتذكيرهم بالمعاهدة وتحذيرهم من خطورة ما فعلوه على موقف المسلمين
فقال رسول الله لهؤلاء الذين سوف يرسلهم انطلقوا حتى تنظروا أحق ما بلغنا عن هؤلاء القوم أم لا ؟ فإن كان حقا فالنوا لى لحنا أعرفه حتى لا يفت ذلك فى عضد الناس( أى يعلموه دون تصريح أنه حقا ما بلغه حتى لا يعلم الناس فيفزع ) أما إن كانوا على الوفاء بينهم وبيننا فاهجروا به الناس
فراحوا ورجعوا مبدين للنبى أخبث الخبائث عن يهود بنوا قريظة
وشفع لهم سعد عن رسول الله على أن يرجعوا عن تلك الغدرة ولكن أبوا وأصروا
وانضم يهود بنوا قريظة بالفعل بعد ما صمموا على الانضمام لجيش الأحزاب ومدوهم بالأموال والعتاد والعدة والمؤن وكانت لهذه الخيانة أثر اقوى من مهاجمة الأحزاب لهم وضربة فى ظهرهم لأن الفزع أتاهم من ركن الأمان بالنسبة لهم
وبالفعل جاء العدو من فوق المسلمين ومن تحتهم واشتد الخوف وقويت البليَّة وقام المنافقون بتشديد الرعب على المسلمين حتى أنهم كانوا يقولون وعدنا محمد بكنوز كسرى وقيصر ونحن لا نأمن على أن نذهب للغائط
وكان من شدة الموقف على المسلمين أخبرت أم سلمة زوجة رسول الله بقولها أنها شَهِدَت المريسيع وخيبر كتاب الحديبية وفتح وحنين ولم يكن ذلك أتعب ولا أخوف على رسول الله ولا علينا من الخندق
وبعد قيام المعركة وانتهاءها رجع المسلمون من الجهاد لمنازلهم فى المدينة يغسلون أنفسهم من وسخ الخيانة ويأخذون أنفسهم بعد توتر وفزع شهر كامل وتعب العصب والبدن استمر طيلة شهر
وبعد ذلك جاء دور بنو قريظة لتأديبهم على فعلتهم بالمسلمين فولى رسول الله عبد الله ابن أم مكتوم على المدينة وحاصرهم خمسة عشر يوما أو شهرا
ولما استمر الحصار طويلا عرضوا على رسول الله الخروج إلى مكان يسمى أذرعات فى الشام تاركين ورائهم ما يملكون فرفض رسول الله أن يخرجوا بشروط وقرر أن يستسلموا للحكم دون شروط وقيود ووافقوا مجبرين على حكم النبى فوكل النبى الحكم لسعد بن معاذ لأنه كان حليفهم قبل الإسلام وقد ارتاح اليهود لتولية الحكم لسعد بن معاذ ظانين به أنهم سيحسن الحكم
....أما سعد بن معاذ الإرهابى كما قلت .... فكان سعد بن معاذ حليف ليهود بنى قريطة كما ذكرت قبل الإسلام وكان عالما بهم كثيرا فكان حكمه قتل مقاتليهم وسبى ذريتهم وأموالهم فوافق رسول الله وأخبر أنه حكم الله من فوق سبع سماوات
فهذا الحكم ناتج عن معايير كثيرة كخبرته بهم فكم شكا الأنبياء من غذر اليهود وكم نشكوا نحن
فقاس سعد بن معاذ الأمور بفطنة وأبى أن يعفوا عنهم ليحدث للمسلمين آنذاك ما حدث لفلسطين وسكنة اليهود فى أرضها وبعد ذلك وضع اليد عليها واحتلالها وأبى سعد بن معاذ أن يعفوا ويفتح لهم الباب على مصرعيه كما فعلت مصر فى سيناء حتى احتلوها وأخرجوهم بعد حربين وإيذاء وإساءة وسفك دماء
فقرر سيدنا سعد ذلك خاصة أنه إن كان تركهم لكانوا إما فعلوا مثل فعلتهم هذه وإما فعلوا أشنع منها فآذوا المسلمين بأى شكل من الأشكال فلا يسلم من أذاهم من شهد شهادة الإسلام أو من لم يشهد بهما وكما ضربت المثالين استحسان فلسطين لهم ومصر أيضا ما كان حصاد ذلك الإستحسان إلا كما رأينا فى مصر وكما نرى حتى الآن فى فلسطين ؟؟
وكان سعد نفس الحاكم عليهم بهذا الحكم هم الذى شفع لهم فى بداية الأمر للرجوع عن اتحداهم قبل المعركة
هذا ما تسبونه بالإرهابى وهذه قصة بنوا قريظة التى أضجرتكم وتعاطفتم معهم إلى أقصى  الآفاق
والله إنه لا حكم أعدل من ذلك على أُناس مثل هؤلاء ووالله لو كنت مكان سيدنا سعد لكنت قلت مثل ذلك وأكاد أجزم أنك أنت نفسك وبعد سماعك قصة الغزوة كاملة لكنت ستفعل مثل ذلك

إذا لا خلاف هنا بما تفضلت بذكره بكل ذوق واحترام وابداء صورة مسيحية زاهية بنعق الداعية وبين سلمية الإسلام

وأخيرا دعنى أقتنبس هذا من كلامك مرة أخيرة وأعلق تعليقا من نوع آخر وهو تعليق كتابكم على كلامك أنت



			إذا كانت هذه هى تعاليم رسول الرحمة .. فأعتقد أن أى أنسان شريف هو أفضل منه ، هذه هى تعاليم هذا الإله المجهول الذى يعبده المسلمون الذى هو نفسه الشيطان الذى أضل و أغوى الكثيرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا .. أى انسان شريف لا يرضى المهانة لدينه ولا لعقيدته وخصوصا بعد التماس العذر لهم فى وقت سابق والإصرار غلى العداء والقتل والمهانة للمسلمين

ودعنى أقتبس لك بعض النصوص اليهودية

وفي سفر التثنية (( حين تقترب من مدينة لكي تحاربها استدعها للصلح فإن أجابتك وفتحت لك فكل الشعب الموجود فيها يكون لك للتسخير ويستعبد لك، وإن لم تسالمك بل عملت معك حرباً فحاصرها، وإذا دفعها الرب إلهك إلى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف، وأما النساء والأطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة كل غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك، وتأكل غنيمة أعدائك التي أعطاك الرب إلهك، هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جداً، التي ليست من مدن هؤلاء الأمم هنا، وأما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً فلا تستبق منها نسمة ما بل تحرمها تحريماً )) [19] أي تستأصلها استئصالاً
هؤلاء هم اليهود أيها المتكلم الذي قمت أنت نيابة عنهم بدور الرؤوف المتعاطف وشكوت بلسان حالهم بالانكساء متهما الإسلام بالإرهابية وسبا فى الهنا بأنه شيطان حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فى هذا الأسلوب

أما إذا كنت تستسخر من تعاليم رسول الرحمة وتقول أى انساء آخر شريف أفضل منه دعنى أبين لك من كتاب إله المجد والرحمة والتسامح يسوع

الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد الذى يأمر بقتل الأطفال
جاء في سفر العدد (31: 1ـ 18) (( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى انْتَقِمْ مِنَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَعْدَهَا تَمُوتُ وَتَنْضَمُّ إِلَى قَوْمِكَ. فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلشَّعْبِ: جَهِّزُوا مِنْكُمْ رِجَالاً مُجَنَّدِينَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَالانْتِقَامِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْهُمْ. فَحَارَبُوا الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَ الرَّبُّ وَقَتَلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ؛ وَقَتَلُوا مَعَهُمْ مُلُوكَهُمُ الْخَمْسَةَ: أَوِيَ وَرَاقِمَ وَصُورَ وَحُورَ وَرَابِعَ، كَمَا قَتَلُوا بَلْعَامَ بْنَ بَعُورَ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. وَأَسَرَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ نِسَاءَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَأَطْفَالَهُمْ، وَغَنِمُوا جَمِيعَ بَهَائِمِهِمْ وَمَوَاشِيهِمْ وَسَائِرَ أَمْلاَكِهِمْ، وَأَحْرَقُوا مُدُنَهُمْ كُلَّهَا بِمَسَاكِنِهَا وَحُصُونِهَا، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَى كُلِّ الْغَنَائِمِ وَالأَسْلاَبِ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْحَيَوَانِ، ... فَخَرَجَ مُوسَى وَأَلِعَازَارُ وَكُلُّ قَادَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لاِسْتِقْبَالِهِمْ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمُخَيَّمِ ، فَأَبْدَى مُوسَى سَخَطَهُ عَلَى قَادَةِ الْجَيْشِ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الأُلُوفِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْمِئَاتِ الْقَادِمِينَ مِنَ الْحَرْبِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لِمَاذَا اسْتَحْيَيْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ؟ إِنَّهُنَّ بِاتِّبَاعِهِنَّ نَصِيحَةَ بَلْعَامَ أَغْوَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِعِبَادَةِ فَغُورَ، وَكُنَّ سَبَبَ خِيَانَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، فَتَفَشَّى الْوَبَأُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ. فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً"))

((لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض. ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً ))[متّى: 10: 34]

وجاء في سفر حزقيال [9 : 5 ـ 7] على لسان (الرب) (( اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَلْفَهُ وَاقْتُلُوا. لاَ تَتَرََّأفْ عُيُونُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. أَهْلِكُوا الشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَقْرَبُوا مِنْ أَيِّ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ، وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ َقْدِسِي. فَابْتَدَأُوا يُهْلِكُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَالشُّيُوخَ الْمَوْجُودِينَ أَمَامَ الْهَيْكَلِ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : نَجِّسُوا الْهَيْكَلَ وَامْلَأُوا سَاحَاتِهِ بِالْقَتْلَى، ثُمَّ اخْرُجُوا. فَانْدَفَعُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَشَرَعُوا يَقْتُلُون))

وجاء في سفر إشعيا (13 : 16) يقول (الرب) (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم ))

ولك ما جاء فى سفر التثنية باسم إله الرحمة
(( أما مُدُنُ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي يَهَبُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً فَلاَ تَسْتَبْقُوا فِيهَا نَسَمَةً حَيَّةً، بَلْ دَمِّرُوهَا عَنْ بِكْرَةِ أَبِيهَا، كَمُدُنِ الْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ كَمَا أَمَرَكُمُ الرَّبُّ )) سفر التثنية (20 : 16)

هل تجرؤ بأن تقول على هذا ما قلته على رسول الله وعلى سعد بن معاذ وعلى الله تعالى ووصفه بالشيطان أن تقوله على إلهك وعلى دينك ؟؟!!

أرجوا أن تقرأ التوراة قبل الكلام على اليهود أو أن تقرأ قصة الغزوة كاملة وسيرتها شاملة قبل الخوض فى الكلام
وأدعوك أن تحقق فى كتابك جيدا قبل القذف بالتهم على الإسلام وترى هل كتابك منقَّى ومطهر من الذى سوف تقذف به أم كتابك محمَّل أيضا بمثل هذا وأشد




			السيد المسيح الصادق و الأمين يقول :
[ لكن ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تغلقون ملكوت السماوات قدام الناس فلا تدخلون انتم و لا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون، ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تاكلون بيوت الارامل و لعلة تطيلون صلواتكم لذلك تاخذون دينونة اعظم، ويل لكم ايها الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تطوفون البحر و البر لتكسبوا دخيلا واحدا و متى حصل تصنعونه ابنا لجهنم اكثر منكم مضاعفا ]
( متى 23 : 13 - 15 )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كفا بنصوص الكتاب التى أرفقتها من قبل ردا على زعمك
أحب أن أخبرك بآية قرآنية
قال الله (( والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين ))

لم أقول لك لا تنعق ولكن أقول لا لا تخوض فى حديث بغرض السفسطة فقط*


----------



## young wise (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اشكرك اخى على الرد وهدانا الله واياكم الى سبيل الرشاد


----------



## سيف الرسول (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

كل دى اناجيللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## muslim533 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*أتمنى عندما يقوم أحد بالقذف بأن لا يتجاهل الردود ويتناساها حتى لا يضيرنا ذلك*


----------



## محمود احمد شوقى (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

هههههههه ومين قال انى مش مؤمن بالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه وعلى امه وعلى نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم
عشان تكون عارف ان الاسلام يامرنا بان نؤمن بكل الانبياء
وكمان امرنا ان نؤمن بالله الواحد القهار مش بثلاثه اله لهم ثلاثه اقانيم وحكايات ورويات


----------



## S W (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

شكرا على طرحك للموضوع يا صديقي وان اسلوبك هو مبدا الحوار والتفاعل في الاديان
ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح ؟؟؟
نحن مؤمنون بالمسيح يا صديقي والذي اثبت لنا وجوده هو القرآن
المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله
بعث لقومه حتى يعبدوا الله
وهذه مهمه كل رسول اي بعث ليرسل رساله من الله الى قومه
وهو نبي الله
اي نبأه الله عن نفسه سبحانه وتعالى وعليه ان ينبأ الرسول قومه عن الله عز وجل حتى يعبدوه
وجود الدين في الحياة حتى تتيسر امور الانسان في حياته
لو انك سكنت في قاره بعيده لا يوجد بها دين اتعتقد انك ببالغ حياه هنيئة وسعيده حتى مليون سنه ؟؟؟
لو اجمعت الناس من بداية خلقهم وجمعت معهم جميع المخلوقات ما استطعت ان تخلق لنفسك الحياة السعيده بدون دين
انزل الله رسل وفي ازمان مختلفه وفي اماكن مختلفه كل ذلك لمشيئته وقدرته واختباره للانسان
فلا ينبغي ان نقول لم ولم
المهم في حياة الانسان هو كيفيه الوصول لهذه الحياة السعيدة في الدنيا والآخرة باذن الله
وشكرا لك يا اخي على موضوعك​


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*هل يؤمن المسلمين بالمسيح؟؟

قطعا لا لان شخصية عيسى القرانية تختلف اختلافا جذريا عن شخص يسوع المسيح.
فعيسى هو الصورة التى صاغها محمد للمسلمين عن المسيح وهى صورة باطلة لانه يعتبر المسيح مجرد نبى وينفى لاهوته!!!!!!!!

وعلى هذا الاساس يكون ايمان المسلمين بالمسيح باطلا.*


----------



## S W (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

Christian knight
سؤالك قد تم الاجابه عليه فلا تتكلم بلسان المسلمين
نحن مؤمنون بنبي الله عيسى ابن مريم
لم الجدال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تريدنا ان نؤمن بان عيسى هو الله - تعالى الله عما يشركون - 
كيف نؤمن بذلك والله ليس بمخلوق ؟؟؟؟؟؟
عيسى او يسوع من مخلوقات الله
وخلاصة الموضوع المسلمون مؤمنون بالمسيح ابن مريم انه رسول الله ونبيه
ونؤمن بمعجزاته ونؤمن بانه رفع الى السماء ونؤمن بانه سينزل يوما ما في الارض
وشكرا للرد على ردي​


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*SW
لو انا قلتلك مثلا انى مؤمن ان حسنى مبارك بواب, فهل يكون ايمانى هذا صحيحا؟؟
بالطبع لا لانه رئيس جمهورية وليس بواب وبالتالى فيكون ايمانى باطل وخاطىء من اساسه.

ونفس الامر عندما تقول ان السيد المسيح مجرد نبى ومجرد بشر فذلك يلغى ايمانك بالمسيح ويجعله باطلا ولهذا السبب فانتم المسلمون لا تؤمنون بالمسيح ونحن ندعوكم للايمان به وفى هذا الموضوع نتناقش فيما يحتاجه المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح ايمانا صحيحا وليس على طريقة القران.*


----------



## S W (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

قال تعالى:
( قل يا أيها الكافرون * لا أعبد ما تعبدون * ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد * ولا انا عابد ما عبدتم * ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد * لكم دينكم ولي دين )


----------



## S W (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

رأيت ردا في موضوع رجم مراة ورجل من قبل الاخ Islam + Masihia + Yahodia
وكان رائعا جدا بارك الله فيه
اليكم اسئلة حتى نؤمن بالمسيح الي تزعمون

أسئلة للنصارى تحتاج إلى إجابة 
الشيخ عماد المهدي 

إعلامي وكاتب إسلامي وشماس مسيحي سابق

هناك العديد من الأسئلة المحرجة يجب على النصارى الإجابة عليها وهي: 

1- من المعروف أن الإنجيل أصلاً مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم بعد ذلك إلى جميع اللغات-كيف ذلك وقد كانت لغة المسيح وتلاميذه هي اللغة الآرامية؟! 

2- إذا كان المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل مع الله كما تقولون – فما هي طبيعة العلاقة بينهما ؟ وما هي كيفية التحول من الألوهية إلى مرتبة البشر في بطن امرأة مخلوقة ؟! 

3- إذا كانت العذراء مريم والدة الإله فهل هي خالقة أو مخلوقة ؟ وما هو شأنها عند المسيح ؟ 

4- من المعروف لديكم أن (الأب ، والابن ، والروح القدس ، ثلاثة أقانيم متحدون ومتساوون في الجوهر ) مفردها أقنوم – كيف ذلك وكلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية الأصل معناها : ( الذات الإلهية المستقلة ) ؟!!!!

5- ما هي العلاقة بين اللاهوت والناسوت على ضوء الحقائق التالية : 

‌أ- ملء الجسد. 

‌ب- لم ينفصل عنه. 

‌ج- طبيعة واحدة ؟!!! 

6- من المعروف أن المسيحي دائماً عندما يرسم الصليب يقول ( بسم الأب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين ) . وهو يعتقد أنهما متحدون متساوون وأنهما واحد لا فرق بينهما !! فهل يجوز أن أقول : ( بسم الابن والأب والروح القدس إله واحد آمين ) أو ( بسم الإله الواحد والروح القدس والأب والابن ) وهكذا إلخ ... ؟!

7- لماذا الابن مولود والروح القدس منبثق ؟!! 

8- من المعروف أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين، فهل اللاهوت صلب مع الناسوت ؟ أم أن اللاهوت ترك الناسوت لحظة الصلب والموت على عود الصليب؟ وما الدليل من الإنجيل ؟!!!

9- من المعروف أن اللعنة من الله خروج من رحمته، كيف ذلك وقد كتب في الإنجيل رسالة إلى أهل غلاطية ( ملعون كل من علق على خشبة ) إصحاح (3) فقرة (13) وهل معنى ذلك أن المسيح ملعون ؟! 

10- ما هو مفهوم القدرة الإلهية على مغفرة الذنب إذا كان مغفرة الذنب لا يتم إلاّ بصلب الابن الوحيد ؟ 

11- يوجد في قانون الإيمان لديكم أن المسيح بعد موته على خشبة الصليب دفن في القبر ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال . فهل يوجد دليل من الإنجيل بذلك ؟!!!

12- ما هي المناسبة الزمنية بين خطيئة آدم ونزول المسيح لتحمل خطايا البشر ؟ وما هو مصيرمن كانوا قبل نزول المسيح ؟!!! 

13- يوجد فقرة في الكتاب المقدس تقول: ( من رآني فقد رأى الأب ) وهذا يتناقض مع الفقرة التي تقول : (لا يستطيع أحد أن يرى الله ويعيش) . 

14- من المعلوم أن هناك حكمة في الإسلام من تعدد الزوجات مع اشتراط العدل، فما هي الحكمة من عدم تعدد الزوجات في المسيحية ؟ وما هو دليلك من الكتاب المقدس ؟!!!

15- ما هي الحالات التي يجوز فيها الطلاق والزواج بزوجة ثانية ؟!!!

16- ماذا تفعل الزوجة إذا تركها زوجها لمدة عام أو أكثر ؟ هل تطلق منه أم تظل في انتظاره ولو عشر سنوات ؟ (وما هو دليلك من الكتاب المقدس) ؟ 

17- ما معنى إكليل ونصف إكليل وجبان يوت ؟ ، وهل هذه الطقوس التي تمارس من أجل تزويج اثنين موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ؟!!

18- هل يجوز جماع الرجل زوجته وهي في حالة الحيض أو الصوم ؟ 

19- هل يجوز صلاة الرجل في الكنيسة وهو جُنُب ؟ (وهل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس) ؟ 

20- هل يجوز صلاة المرأة في الكنيسة وهي حائذ ؟ ( وهل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس ) ؟ 

21- لماذا لا يستطيع الإرثوزوكسي الزواج من طائفة الكاثوليك والعكس أو أي طائفة أخرى ؟ (وهل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس ) ؟ 

22- هل هناك لبس محدد يجب أن تلبسه المرأة المسيحية – أم أن الأمر متروك لها ؟ (وهل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس ) ؟ 

23- هل يجوز للمرأة النصرانية أن تستضيف صديق زوجها لحين عودته من العمل ؟ (وهو ما يسمى بالخلوة ) ؟!!!

24- إذا مات رجل له زوجة وولد وبنت وقد ترك لهم عشرة آلاف جنيه مثلاً . كيف يقسمون المبلغ فيما بينهم ؟ ( وما دليلك من الإنجيل ) ؟ 

25- من ضمن الوصايا العشر: ( لا تزني – لا تسرق ) إذاً ما هو عقاب الرجل أو المرأة إذا ضبطا وهما يزنيان أو يسرقان ؟! مع ذكر الدليل من الكتاب المقدس . 

26- لماذا لا تنطبق قاعدة ( من يجمعه الرب لا يفرقه إنسان ) علماً بأن مرحلة الخطوبة هي البداية الطبيعية للزواج؟!! 

27- ماذا تعني الأسرار السبعة التي يحتفظ بها القسيس لنفسه وهي على حد علمي ( سر الكهنوت – سر التناول – سر الزيجة – سر عماد الأطفال – سر مسحة المرضى – سر الاعتراف – سر التثليث ) ... وأين هذه الأسرار في الكتاب المقدس ؟ ولماذا لا يعرفها الشعب ؟ 

28- لماذا يقام القداس الإلهي يومي الأحد والجمعة فقط من كل أسبوع ؟! 

29- وهل القداس الإلهي بما يشمل طقوس موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأين هو ؟ بمثل هذه الصورة وهذه الكيفية . 

30- هل الاعتراف للقمص قبل القداس موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأين هو؟ 

31- هل الصيام قبل التناول موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأين هو ؟ 

32- هل تناول جسد ودم المسيح موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأين هو ؟ وأن العشاء الرباني دليلاً على التناول كل يوم أحد أو جمعة بهذه الكيفية ؟! 

33- هل لبس الكهنوت واللحية موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأين هو ؟ 

34- هل الصوم بالزيت موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأين هو ؟ 

35- هل عماد الأطفال موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأين هو ؟ 

36- هل تكريس حياة المسيحي للرب ( الرهبنة ) موجود في الكتاب المقدس ؟ وأين هو؟ 

37- هل الخمر محرم في المسيحية تحريماً باتاً ؟ وما دليلك من الكتاب المقدس؟ 

38- هل الربا محرم في المسيحية؟ وما هو تعريف الربا لديكم في الكتاب المقدس ؟ 

39- ما هي كيفية غسل وتكفين الميت وكيفية الصلاة عليه ؟!!! وهل هي مستمدة من الكتاب المقدس ؟ أم أنها من التقليد الكنسي ؟!!!

40- مطلوب توضيح لاختلاف أنساب المسيح رغم أن المسيح ليس له نسب .. متّى إصحاح (1) فقرة (1) ولوقا إصحاح (3) فقرة (23) ؟

41- من المعلوم لديكم أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله فهل الكتاب المقدس (قديم أو مخلوق) ؟!!!

42- من المترجم من اللغة اليونانية إلى العبرية ؟ أو إلى اللغات الأخرى ؟ وأن المخطوطة اليونانية. 

43- من المعروف أن المسيح في إنجيل متى إصحاح (4) فقرة (2) صام أربعين يوماً وليلة ثم جاع أخيراً . معنى ذلك أنه لو استمر في صومه أكثر من ذلك لكان مصيره الموت . إذاً لبطل الاتحاد بين اللاهوت والناسوت ، رغم أنه معروف أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ؟!


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



S W قال:


> قال تعالى:
> ( قل يا أيها الكافرون * لا أعبد ما تعبدون * ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد * ولا انا عابد ما عبدتم * ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد * لكم دينكم ولي دين )



*نحن بالفعل نكفر بالاسلام وبكل عقيدة مثله وعموما موضوعنا الرئيسى هنا هو مناقشة ما يحتاجه المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح فرجاء الالتزام بصلب الموضوع*


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



saed_sad25 قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> نعم يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح الى اشياء كثيرة جدا اولا نشانا منذ الصغر على ان المسيحين كفار ومشركين وانهم يعبدون ثلاثة الهه هكذا كانو يعلمون وترسخ ذلك فى عقولنا وكنا لا نقبل اى مناقشة فى ذلك ولكن الله لمس قلبى ونور عقلى وعرفنى بالحقيقة المؤكدة بان المسيحيين يؤمنون باله واحد فيجب عليكم بذل كثير من الجهد لتعريفهم بالحقيفة ثانيا ذكر الوثائق والدلائل المؤكدة على صلب المسيح ثالثا تعريفهم بالاكاذيب والخرافات الموحودة فى دينهم وهى كثيرة جدا رابعا تعريفهم بان الكتاب المقدس ليس به تحريف وانما هو كتاب صادق واشكركم والرب يبارككم


 
                           بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

      اخى الكريم ارجو منك الحديث بدلائل انت تقول ثالثا .تعريفهمبالاكاذيب والخرفات الموجوده فى دينهم وهى كثيره جدا. اخى الكريم اهداك الله الى طريق  الخلاص الوقتى انت قلت اكاذيب وخرفات  موجوده فى الدين الاسلامى ممكن تعطيلى دليل واحد على وجد عدد من الاناجيل هل الكتاب المقدس كتاب واد ولا عدد من الكتب اخى انظر الى العدد الكبير من الاناجيل   هتلاقى ان موجود عدد من الاناجيل كثيره  فهل من الواجب على ان ااخذ  اى كتاب منهم او اصدق اى واحد  وجماعات لديكم اكلمهم يقولون هذا هو الصادق وناس تانيه تقول هذا صادق هل اصدق عدد من الكتب ولا كن اخى انظر الى كتاب الله . القرأن الكريم . كتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب واحد ولا يوجد اى اصدار او عدد من الكتب القرأنيه ولاكن الواضح المبين انه كتاب واحد  كلام واحد وهو كلام الله الغير قابل للتغير والاصدارات العده. واشكر جدا اخى الكريم على بحثك عن الحقيقه واتمنى  منك ان تكون واسع النطاق وتبحث بفكر عن الحقيقه  . اخى ابحث فى كل الاديان والكتب السماويه والقصص وروايات الاسبقين . واتمنى منك ان تقتبس منهم الحقيقه . اتمنى ان تبحث عن اله  يحب عبده الصالح ويرزقه المغفره الوموعظه الحسنه ابحث عن الاله الواحد الذى لا يموت . ابحث عن الاهك الذى هو خالقق وخالق كل شىء ابحث  عن الله والحد الاحد الفرد الصمد . وشكر جزيلا . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## Br-Andrew (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

الأخوة الأحباء 
سلام ونعمة المسيح للجميع 
لم يكن المقصود أبدا الأيمان بالمسيح كما يؤمن به المسلمين وكما هو مًعلن عنه في القران
لأنه إعلان ناقص وكاذب لأن الكذب أحياناً يكون هو عدم ول الحقيقة بالكامل، فد صرح القران وأعترف أنه رسول – هذا حق – لكنه ليس كل الحق.
و أيضاً أن المسيح هو إنسان – وهذا حق – لكنه ليس كل الحق، نعم المسيح إنسان وهذا ما نؤمن به كمسيحيين، بل حاربت الكنيسة ما الوا أن المسيح ليس إنسان بشري (الغنوسيين) 
لكن الحق الكامل أن المسيح إنسان حل فيه كل ملء الأهوت
وأنا أتساءل وأرجو أن يُفكر بعم  وبموضوعية كل إنسان مسلم
أن كان المسيح إنسان ففط  لماذا لم يولد من أب بشري!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
وأعرف ما يخدر به نفسه كل إنسان مسلم  أن مثل عيسى مثل أدم، فأدم لم يكن له أب أو أم وهذا ح ، لكن أدم كونه أول إنسان على الأرض كان لأبد أن يكون يخلقه الله من عدم شانه في ذلك شان أول كل المخلوات من حيوانات وطيور ..........الخ
وبعد خل الله أدم وحواء وضع القانون الإلهي البشري أثمروا وأكثروا وأملاوا  الأرض، ومن وقت أدم إلى الآن لم يخالف أى إنسان هذا القانون فكل البشر جاءوا من أدم وحواء ما عدا المسيح لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يخدر المسلم حاله ويقول أمام معجزات المسيح وسلطانة وقدرته أن لكل نبي معجزة وكانت معجزة المسيح شفاء المرضى و................ بأذن الله.
وهنا أيضاً أرجو من كل مسلم أن يفكر بعمق وبمنط وبموضوعية ويسال نفسه:لماذا أعطى الله هذا الأذن للمسيح وحدة دون غيره!!!!!!!!!!؟
ولماذا لم يُعطى لخاتم المرسلين – بحسب إيمانكم - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
أن المسيح لم يكن له معجزة واحدة، بل كل المعجزات الباهرات جمعها المسيح، ربما كل الأنبياء كان لهم معجزة واحدة أو أكثر.
أما المسيح أستجمع كل المعجزات الباهرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربما يُعطي الله أذن لنبي ما في عمل معجزة ما، أما أن يعطيه الأذن أن يعمل كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل شى، فهنا يصبح هناك أثنين الله وحاشا لان الله واحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد لا شريك له.
لم يعجز المسيح عن شى يعمله الله، فكل ما يعمله الله عمله المسيح
هل يأذن الله لأخر أن يخلق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
هل يستوي من يخلق كمن لا يخلق!!!!!!!!!!!!؟ أليس الخل من ما تفرد الله به؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الإنجيل والقران يعلنوا أن المسيح خلق.
هل صار هناك أثنين الله خالقين!!!!!!!!!!!؟ لكن كون الله واحد لا شريك له، أذن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
نحن لسنا مشركون بالله، فالله واحد لا شريك له، هذا الإله الواحد الخالق القادر على كل شى أعلن عن نفسه لنا في المسيح يسوع.
فعرفنا الله حق المعرفة في المسيح : عرفنا محبته، عرفنا غفرانه، عرفنا سلطانة، رأينا الله في وجه يسوع المسيح
هل ترفض إعلان الله عن نفسه في المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نحن  لا نولهه المسيح، حاشا للإنسان ان يرتفع ليصير الله، لكن نحن نقول أن الله تنازل ليعلن عن نفسة في صورة بشرية.
وهذا ليس بدون صد او منطق من الله، حاشاااااااااااا لله
لكن كان القصد ليتتم فداء البشر ويعلن إعلان كامل عن نفسه:
أختم كلامي بالأية
الله بعد ما كلم الإباء بالأنبياء بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في الأخيرة في المسيح


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركااته...

اولا حبيت اوضح شي واحد وهو ان الله هو واحد احد صمد لا اله غيره تعالى وتبارك جلالته عن الصاحبه والولد واشهد بذلك... واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله اصطفاه من بين خلقه ليكون بشيرا ونذيرا للناس من بيد يدي عذاب اليم.... حمل الرساله وادى الامانه ....شرفه الله بالمقام المحمود والشفاعه يوم القيامه وغيرها مما اختصه الله به 
وان عيسى المسيح هو عبد الله ورسوله وابن مريم الصالحه... ايده بروح القدس ليكون هاديا للناس وداعيا الى عباده الله وحده وترك عباده ما سواه وهو ما كان رساله جميع رسل الله وانبيائه .. من ذكر منهم ومن لم يذكر.... 
ودين المسيحيه حق كما اليهوديه والاسلام حق فجميعهم ديانات سماويه اتت من عند الله ورافق كل ديانه كتاب مقدس سماوي فيه تعاليم وتشريعات كل ديانه حتى يكون الدين لله وحده ... وهم التوراه والانجيل والقران الكريم....

ما يميز رساله محمد هو ان رسالته عليه افضل الصلوات والتسليم هي رساله عامه لجميع الخلق من ذلك الوقت الى قيام الساعه باعتبار ان رسالته هي اخر الرسالات وهو عليه السلام اخر الرسل والانبياء....
اما بالنسبه لبقيه الديانات فقد ارسل الرسل الى امم خاصه ... فموسى ارسل الى اليهود وامن به من امن من بني اسرائيل .. وارسل عيسى الى المسيح وامن به من امن من الحواريين.... بعد ان كذب بهم البقيه ... وطردوهم وهموا بقتلهم... وهم رسل الله اليهم....
ولكن مع بعد الناس عن الدين وتقدم الزمن بهم تم تحريف تلك الكتب السماويه وتغيرت التعاليم الشرعيه للمسيحيه واليهوديه.... وكان هناك ابطال لهذا التحريف لم يتوانوا عن تحريف الكلم عن مواضعه ... يقولون قال الرب وما قال الله شيئا ان هو الا افتراء عليه تعالى وتبارك عما يصفون....

جميعناا يعلم ان كل رساله او نبوه اتت بعد فتره طويله تفصلها عن سابقتها .. وذلك لانه كما قلت كلما بعد الناس عن فتره النبوه ابتعدوا عن التمسك بالدين والتعاليم .... وبعد هاتين الديانتين وابتعاد الناس عن الله وظهور الوثنيه والالحاد وانتشارها بين الناس .... بعث الله محمد بن عبد الله نبيا وداعيا الى سبيل الحق والطريق المستقيم بدين اسمه الاسلام ... وهو الاستسلام لله وطاعته وتوحيده وترك عباده ما سواه ....
وايده بكتاب فيه التشريعات الدينيه في الاسلام.... كتاب لو تمسك به الناس ما ضلوا ابدا... وكبقيه الرسل لقى النبي محمد في بدايه دعوته الاذى والعذاب من مشركي قريش .. وتفننوا في ايذائه واهانته عليه افضل الصلوات والتسليم... ولكن الله كان يتابع نبيه حيث وعده بالنصر المبين .... وبذلك ذاع صيت الاسلام وانتشر بين القبائل العربيه ثم بدا الجهر بالاسلام وامتد الى الدول المجاوره ولان اعداء الحق كانوا يرفضون الانصات لصوت الايمان حاربوا المسلمين وارادوا اخماد صوت الحق لكن وفي نهايه الامر ظهر الحق وزهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقا...

نعم المسيحيه كانت في يوم من الايام دين صحيح وحق من رب العالمين والانجيل كان كتاب الله وكلامه  ولكنه سبحانه اوكل حفظه الى الذين امنوا بعيسى وهم لم يقصروا بذلك حتى بعدهم جيل تطاولوا وعاثوا في الارض فسادا وغيروا كلمات الله وفق اهوائهم وارائهم... واتى القوم من بعدهم واتبعوهم على جهاااله .... والى الان يرفضون سماع كلام الحق .... وهو ان الديانات السابقه تم نسخهاا والان الدين الحق والوحيد والذي يجب اتباعه هو الاسلام....

وبالنسبه للادله على تحريف الانجيل وعدم صحته فساوردهااا لاحقاا .....

اتمنى من الجميع التفكير مليا فيما قلته قبل ان يردوا بعماوه ... وانت يزيلوا ذلك الغشاء الذي يغطي اعينهم.... ومن اراد التعقيب على كلامي فحبذا لو استخدم اسلوبا حضاريا دون التجريح في نبي او دين....




تحياااااااااااااااتي للجميع...

اياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان



بأاااااااااااااااابي انت وأااااااااااامي يااااااااااااا  رسول اااااالله..
الحمد لله الذي جعلني مسلمااااا...
ااااااللهم يا مقلب ااااالقلوب قلب قلبي على ما يرضيك وثبته حتى ااااالاقيك....


----------



## anass 357 (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤم*



Br-Andrew قال:


> ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟
> 
> أخوتي الأحباء أكتب مقالي هذا وهو يعبر عن راي الشخصي وليس قانون.
> هل يحتاج المسلم لكي يكتشف الحق وياتي الية أن نبين له أنه علي باطل؟
> ...



لالالالالا
يجب أن تكون على الأقل إعجازات إنجيلية في الحاضر
فلما وضعت موضوع عن إعجاز الإنجيل لكن العلماء كذبوها و صدقوا القرآن بالأدلة حذف
( خوف الفضيحة )+ ( جبن )
كيف سيؤمنون؟


----------



## asula (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤم*

حبيبي يسوع ما راضي على الشي الي بيصير هنا
انا اعرف ان الرب ما يقبل هالحكي كلو 
ومو هاي الطريقة لاجل الاسلام ياخذون طريق الحق
انا انصدمت من شفت كل هذا 
يا يسوع ساعدنا ارجوك


----------



## Br-Andrew (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤم*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركااته...
> 
> عجبي على نبى يحتاج إلى حماية من البشر وتضحية بالاب والام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!اولا حبيت اوضح شي واحد وهو ان الله هو واحد احد صمد لا اله غيره تعالى وتبارك جلالته عن الصاحبه والولد واشهد بذلك... واشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله اصطفاه من بين خلقه ليكون بشيرا ونذيرا للناس من بيد يدي عذاب اليم.... حمل الرساله وادى الامانه ....شرفه الله بالمقام المحمود والشفاعه يوم القيامه وغيرها مما اختصه الله به
> 
> ...


----------



## coptic hero (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤم*



ahmedmalah قال:


> *قبل ان توضح لزملائك كيف يؤثروا فى المسلمين وتستعين بأيات من تأليف رسولكم بولس فيجب عليك ان تحقق من صحة الاناجيل التى تؤمنوا بها حيث ان هناك الكثيييييييييير من الاناجيل التى لا نعلم مصدرها ولا نجد تقسير للاختلافات الصارخة فيما بينها
> وان شاء الله سوف اوضح لكم اشياء كثيرة فى هذا الموضوع ولكن عندما تسنح الفرصة ان شاء الله اليوم*



يا مسلم انتم تتخيلون ان الانجيل محرف لانه ترجم الى كل اللغات بينما انتم كتابكم يثبت ان الهكم ضعيف ويثبت ان اللهكم ضعيف لانه خلق الناس تتكلم بلغات عديده بينما كتاب الخلاص وهو القرأن مكتوب بالعربيه ومن يريد جنه الحور والولدان والنكاح والخمر عليه ان يتعلم العربيه الله قادر ان يفتح عيونكم ويزيل الغشاوة من قلوبكم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

سلام زنعمة  
 الصديق الذى يقول ان القران واحد وان الاناجيل كثيرة جدا فاى الاناجيل اصدق واؤمن به واعرفك بان الاناجيل الاربعة لايوجد تناقض بيتها وانما هى تكمل بعض وكل انجيل يتحدث عن جانب من حياة المسيح وهذا حسب فهمى لااننى  حديث الايمان ولكن ايمانى عميق واشكرك والرب يبارككم


----------



## anass 357 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤم*



asula قال:


> حبيبي يسوع ما راضي على الشي الي بيصير هنا
> انا اعرف ان الرب ما يقبل هالحكي كلو
> ومو هاي الطريقة لاجل الاسلام ياخذون طريق الحق
> انا انصدمت من شفت كل هذا
> يا يسوع ساعدنا ارجوك



هههههههههه
ماذا تريد عندما نرى أن كل المواضيع ضد الإسلام
ملاحظة 
الإسلام تكتب هكذا وليس الأسلام


----------



## muslim533 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*



			يا مسلم انتم تتخيلون ان الانجيل محرف لانه ترجم الى كل اللغات بينما انتم كتابكم يثبت ان الهكم ضعيف ويثبت ان اللهكم ضعيف لانه خلق الناس تتكلم بلغات عديده بينما كتاب الخلاص وهو القرأن مكتوب بالعربيه ومن يريد جنه الحور والولدان والنكاح والخمر عليه ان يتعلم العربيه الله قادر ان يفتح عيونكم ويزيل الغشاوة من قلوبكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا عن أسلوبك الغير مهذب وسبك لإلهنا بقولك عليه ضعيف ... والله إلهنا لم يضرب على قفاه ولم يهان من قبل قوم أهانوه وأماتوه وفعلوا به كل الموبقات ادرس جيدا واعلم من هو الضعيف

ثانيا القرآن ترجم لكل اللغات الموجودة حاليا ولم يتهمه أحد بالتحريف إلا الحاقدين ومنهم من واجهتهم فى هذا المنتدى ولم أجعلهم حتى يحتفظوا بماء وجوههم حتى لم يجدوا مناص إلا قول ( انظروا المسلمون يعددون أسماء السور يا للتحريف ) وهذا جهل مدقع

ثالثا عن أن الإسلام دين العرب فقط أأنت تتجاهل كم العلماء الغربيين والأوروبيين الذين أسلموا لله تعالى ودانوا بدين الإسلام
أتحب ان أرسل لك كم هائل وكبير من الملسلمين الأمريكان والأوروبيين ومنهم العلماء وآخرهم عالم تشيكى اسم لأنه رأى تحقق وموافقة العلم لما قاله القرآن من 1400 عام وعندى ذلك مرئيا
أتحب أن أرسل لك عبر الشبكة كتب لقساوسة أسلمت وعرفت طريق الحق مثل الشيخ عبد الله الترجمان الذى كان يسمى إنسلم تورميدا الأسبانى وعندى ترجمة كتابه للعربية ومثل القس السابق المسلم الحالى يوسف إستس وعندى ذلك مرئيا
أنسيت عالم الفلك الذى صعد نصرانيا ونزل مسلما وأملك المقال مؤرخا
ألم تسمع عن أنجيلا الفتاة الأمريكية الوسيمة التى اسملت وارتدت الحجاب وأملك بفضل الله هذا مرئيا
أتحب أن أرسل لك ملف مرئى للأمريكان وهم يشتكون أن الإسلام ينتشر ويسلم مائة وخمسون ألف أمريكى سنويا
أأصبحت مويتانيا دولة اسلامية والصومال وزائير و خُمس غانا وربع النيجر وأكثر من ثلث أريتريا ما يقرب من نصفها ودول شرق آسيا من ماليزيا وأندونسيا التى أصبحت أكبر دولة إسلامية ...... 
هل العربية لغتهم ؟؟؟؟؟
ما تصطفى مما خيرتك إياه أخبرنى وسأعطيك كل ما تريد ان شاء الله لأثبت أن الإسلام ليس دين للعرب فقط والقرآن مترجم لكل اللغات والله كلها تقريبا

رابعا عن تهكمك من النحاح والولدان والحور والخمر أتحب أن أذكرك بنشيد الإنشاد ؟؟؟ أم تحب أذكرك بكل ماهو مكتوب فى كتابك المقدس .... أنسيت الكلام عن الثدى والفروج و التى فرجت رجليها لكل عابر

كفى بالإسلام نعمة الحمد لله رب العالمين*


----------



## بو حبيبه (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

هل تعلم ان القران اسبت لعالم انو  يجود كل الدلئل  طيب هديك مثال صغير

كيف اكتشفت سفينه نوح؟


----------



## بو حبيبه (16 يونيو 2007)

*لماذا وجد المسيح من غير أب ؟*








لو تخيل احدنا انه كان يعين مريم عليها السلام أثناء الوضع قبل 2000 عام في مذود للبقر كما يحكي الإنجيل ، أكان يتخيل للحظة ان ذلك المولود الصغير النازل من فرجها هو رب العالمين ؟!! ​
إن العقل البشري ينفر من هذه الفكرة ! 
علماً بأن هذا المولود الصغير الذي هو الله حسبما يؤمن المسيحيون قد نجس أمه 40 يوماً بعد الولادة كأي مولود طبقاً لما جاء في انجيل لوقا [ 2 : 22 ] فهو يقول : (( ثم لما تمت الايام لتطهيرها ( أي مريم ) حسب شريعة موسى ، صعدا به ( أي المولود ) إلي أورشليم ليقدماه إلي الرب )) ( طبعة الفاندايك ) 
فهل هذا المولود الذي نجس أمه 40 يوماً هو صورة الله ؟!




أي عاقل يقول بهذا ؟!





(( مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَلا لِآبَائِهِمْ كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ إِنْ يَقُولُونَ إِلا كَذِبًا )) الكهف : 5 
ان المسيحيون يتخذون من ميلاد المسيح المعجز برهاناً على ألوهيته ، ذلك أنه ولد من غير أب. وللرد عليهم نقول : ​​إن وجود المسيح من غير أب لا يمكن مطلقاً أن يكون دليلاً على لاهوته ، إذ أن جميع الحيوانات والطيور والحشرات بل إن جميع الجراثيم والفطريات أوجدها الله في الأصل من غير أب ولا أم بل الأقرب إلي ذلك آدم عليه السلام فقد وجد بلا أب ولا أم ! فهل نتخذ من أعجوبة خلق آدم بلا أب ولا أم 
برهاناً على ألوهيته ؟! ​​علماً بأن السيدة مريم عليها السلام كانت من بنات آدم ، ولولاها لما وجد المسيح عليه السلام. فهل نظن بعد ذلك ان الله لايستطيع أن يخلق المسيح عليه السلام بهذه الحكمه من غير أب ؟! 
جاء في إنجيل لوقا [ 3 : 8 ] ان يوحنا المعمدان كان يقول للجموع : (( ولا تبدئوا تقولون في أنفسكم لنا إبراهيم أباً فإن الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أولاداً لإبراهيم )) 

ولقد ذكر بولس في رسالته للعبرانيين [ 7 : 3 ] من هو أولى بالألوهية من المسيح إذا اعتبرنا عدم دخول الأب في تكوين الجنين دليلاً على الألوهية ، فملكى صادق وهو الكاهن الذي كان معاصراً لإبراهيم عليه السلام يقول عنه بولس انه : (( بلا أب بلا أم بلا نسب بلا بداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة )) 
إن هذا يفوق المسيح في كونه بلا أم ولا أب وبلا بداية ! ! ! 

لماذا وجد المسيح من غير أب ؟ 
يقول الدكتور داود علي الفاضلي في كتابه ( أصول المسيحية ) : 

أما خلق المسيح عليه السلام من غير أب فهو أمر واضح ذكره الله حين سألت مريم الملاك عن كيفية وجوده : (( قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا )) 

فولادة عيسى من غير أب تعلن قدرة الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وأنه الفاعل المختار ، فهو الخالق الذي لا يتقيد بقانون الأسباب والمسببات . 

لقد شاءت حكمة الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تشهد الإنسانية هذه الولادة العجيبة للمسيح عليه السلام كي تتلفت من خلالها إلى قدرة الله ، إن عز عليها أن تتلفت إلى العجيبة الأولى - خلق آدم - التي لم يشهدها إنسان ، وثمة حكمة ثانية ، وهي إعادة التوازن الروحي لبني اسرائيل الذي غرقوا في المادية ، فكانت ولادة المسيح الخارقة إعلاناً لعالم الروح . 

لقد بعث الله المسيح لهداية خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة إلي الطريق السوي ، وإخراجهم مما كانوا فيه من سيطرة الوثنية ، وضلال الهيكل . 

وقد كان الله سبحانه وتعالى يريد أن يسمو بالعقلية اليهودية من درجة المحسوس إلي درجة المعقول حتى يهيء عقولهم لتقبل هذه المعجزة الإلهية ( خلق عيسى بدون أب ) ذلك لأنهم قوم غلبت فيهم الأسباب المادية. فكانت معجزة زكريا عليه السلام ، أنه أنجب ابنه ( يوحنا ) في سن متأخرة . وكان اليأس قد تسرب إلي قلبه من أن يكون لهولد وخصوصاً وأن إمرأته عاقر لا تلد إذ تعجب وقال للملاك 

(( كيف أعلم هذا لأني أنا شيخ وامرأتي متقدمه في أيامها ؟ فأجاب الملاك وقال له : أنا جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله وأرسلت لأكلمك وأبشرك بهذا )) [ لوقا 1 : 18 _ 19 ] 

ومن قبل كانت سارة وإبراهيم عليه السلام فقد اقتضت إرادة الله أن تلد سارة العجوز لإبراهيم الشيخ الهرم ابناً هو إسحاق ، وإذا كان إنجاب الرجل العجوز ذرية في شيخوخته محتملاً إلي حد ما فإن إنجاب المرأة حين تتقدم بها السن وتتعدى التسعين سنة يعتبر شبه مستحيل فهي عاقر ، ولكنه أمر الله يقول للشيء : (( كن فيكون )) 

ولهذا حدث لإبراهيم ما أثار عجبه حين بشرته الملائكة بإسحق ، يقول كاتب سفر التكوين
 [ 17 : 17 ] 

(( سقط إبراهيم على وجهه وضحك وقال في قلبه : هل يولد لإبن مئة سنة ؟ وهل تلد سارة وهي بنت تسعين سنة ؟ )) 

فهذه المعجزات كان الأولى بالمسيحيين إذا رأوا مثلها أو ما هو أكبر منها أن يصدقوا بها دون إنكار أو مغـــالاة . 
ان ما يعتقده المسلمون في قدرة الله عز وجل هو انه سبحانه وتعالى قادر على خلق الكائنات كما تقتضيه إرادته فيعطي لكل شيء خلقه وما خلق المسيح بدون أب في محيط قدرتة سبحانه وتعالى إلا ذرة في هذا الكون الفسيح . 

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : (( لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ خَلْقِ النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ )) الآية 57 من سورة غافر . 

فالمسيح عليه السلام من مخلوقات الله خلقه بكلمة ( كن ) كما خلق آدم عليه السلام . 

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة آل عمران الآية : 59 (( إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ )) 

وهذا كلام حق ، فإنه سبحانه وتعالى خلق هذا النوع البشري على الأقسام الممكنة ليبين عموم قدرته ، فخلق آدم من غير ذكر ولا أنثى ، وخلق زوجته حواء من ذكر بلا أنثى ، وخلق المسيح من أنثى بلا ذكر ، وخلق سائرالخلق من ذكر وأنثى ، وكان خلق آدم وحواء أعجب من خلق المسيح ، فإن حواء خلقت من ضلع آدم ، وهذا أعجب من خلق المسيح في بطن مريم ، وخلق آدم أعجب من هذا وهذا ، وهو أصل خلق حواء . 
ثم ان آدم عليه السلام خلق رجلاً كاملاً لم يتوسط في خلقه بشر بخلاف المسيح الذي عاش في بطن مريم ، وخرج وليداً رضيعاً يحبو ويتبول على نفسه ، كما تفعل سائر أطفال الدنيا . وحواء خلقت امرأة كاملة العقل ناضجة الأنوثة لم تمر بأدوار الطفولة التي مر بها المسيح ! 
ونحن عندما نقارن بين آدم عليه السلام والمسيح عليه السلام فإن المقارنة هي في باب الخلق والتكوين فقط لأنه في هذا الباب افتتن المسيحيون . 
فلهذا شبه الله خلق المسيح بخلق آدم الذي هو أعجب من خلق المسيح فإذا كان الله سبحانه وتعالى قادراً أن يخلقه من تراب ، والتراب ليس من جنس بدن الإنسان ، أفلا يقدر أن يخلقه من إمرأة هي من جنس بدن الإنسان ؟! 
والله سبحانه وتعالى خلق آدم من تراب ، ثم قال له كن فيكون ، لما نفخ فيه من روحه ، فكذلك المسيح نفخ فيه من روحه وقال له كن فيكون ، ولم يكن آدم بما نفخ الله فيه من روحه لاهوتاً وناسوتاً ، بل كله ناسوت ، فكذلك المسيح كله ناسوت . 
وصدق الله إذ يقول في سورة الزخرف : (( إِنْ هُوَ إِلا عَبْدٌ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلًا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ )) ويقول جل جلاله في سورة المؤمنون الآية : 50 : (( وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ )) 

نعم أيها القارىء الكريم لقد جعل الله سبحانه وتعالى ولادة المسيح عليه السلام من مريم عليها السلام بدون أب آية دالــة على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ، إلا ان النصارى لم يلتفتوا إلي قدرة الله في خلق المسيح ، فجعلوا المسيح النازل من فرج أمه هو رب العالمين .
 فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم . 
​-------------------------------------
: أخوكم : ابحث عن حبيبه:
------------------------------​


----------



## بو حبيبه (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انا جبت ليكو من الاخر انتظر الردود


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

عندما يعود الزمان سوف نراك من جديد حيث الكل فى واحد


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> عندما يعود الزمان سوف نراك من جديد حيث الكل فى واحد



السلام على من اتبع أشكرك إخواني المسلمين كل الشكرleasantr
أما أنت سيد عدلي فأجب لا تتهرب هكذا


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



anass 357 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع أشكرك إخواني المسلمين كل الشكرleasantr
> أما أنت سيد عدلي فأجب لا تتهرب هكذا



OOOOOps
أصحح ما كتبت
السلام على من اتبع الهدى
أشكركم إخواني المسلمون كل الشكر
وحقاً إلهنا لم يضرب على قفاه و لم يهن كما أهين ربهم
أما أنت سيد عدلي فلا تتهرب هكذا!


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

[





> QUOTE=Br-Andrew;341794]الأخوة الأحباء
> سلام ونعمة المسيح للجميع
> لم يكن المقصود أبدا الأيمان بالمسيح كما يؤمن به المسلمين وكما هو مًعلن عنه في القران
> لأنه إعلان ناقص وكاذب لأن الكذب أحياناً يكون هو عدم ول الحقيقة بالكامل، فد صرح القران وأعترف أنه رسول – هذا حق – لكنه ليس كل الحق.



                                                بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , 
 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكرك على انك تنقص الاعلان واقول لك نحن نعبد الله خالق الكون رب موسى وابراهيم رب العالمين . رب ادم وحواء ورب مريم وعيسى عليهما افضل السلا م .بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . محمد رسول الله والذبن معه اشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلا  من الله ورضوان سيماهم فى وجههم من اثر السجود . صدق الله العظيم . هذا هو الذى انت تقول عليه ليس كل الحق هذا هو رسول الله الذى جاء بالبينه من ربه جاء لتوحيد الله جاء لتحرير الناس من الجهل  جاء بكل الخير لناس . هذا هو رسولنا الكريم . محمد صل الله عليه وسلم 



> و أيضاً أن المسيح هو إنسان – وهذا حق – لكنه ليس كل الحق، نعم المسيح إنسان وهذا ما نؤمن به كمسيحيين، بل حاربت الكنيسة ما الوا أن المسيح ليس إنسان بشري (الغنوسيين)


لكن الحق الكامل أن المسيح إنسان حل فيه كل ملء الأهوت
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . هل تؤمن باله تجسد فى جسم انسان خلق من طين سبحان الله  العل العظيم . لماذا الله العظيم تجسد فى صوره انسان خلق من طين؟ سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

[





> SIZE="6"]وأنا أتساءل وأرجو أن يُفكر بعم  وبموضوعية كل إنسان مسلم





> أن كان المسيح إنسان ففط  لماذا لم يولد من أب بشري!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . هذا دليل واضح جدا على قدره الله  على فعل اى شىء كما خلق السماء بدون حوامل تحملها وخلق رزق الحشره فى باطن الجبل والصخر . وحلق المجموعه الشمسيه تدور فى مدجار لا يتخطه اى كوكب . هذه قدره الله . لنعرف ان الله قادر على فعل كل شىء لاكن الانسان مغرور يكذب وجود الله  وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . ليوحد الله جاء بعباده ربه  وعلمنا ان الله موجود.

[





> COLOR="Blue"]وأعرف ما يخدر به نفسه كل إنسان مسلم  أن مثل عيسى مثل أدم، فأدم لم يكن له أب أو أم وهذا ح ، لكن أدم كونه أول إنسان على الأرض كان لأبد أن يكون يخلقه الله من عدم شانه في ذلك شان أول كل المخلوات من حيوانات وطيور ..........الخ
> وبعد خل الله أدم وحواء وضع القانون الإلهي البشري أثمروا وأكثروا وأملاوا  الأرض، ومن وقت أدم إلى الآن لم يخالف أى إنسان هذا القانون فكل البشر جاءوا من أدم وحواء ما عدا المسيح لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/COLOR]


 سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . اخى انت تنظر لادم انه اول البشر وليس له اب ولا ام وهكذا جميع الطيور والحيوانات. انظر اخى الكريم على حكمه الله لتتعلم منها وهى نول كبش الفداء الذى فدانا الله به وهى قصه الذبح المعرفه فى الانجيل والطوراه قصه سيدنا اربراهيم واسماعيل . اليك حكمه الله انظر الى الكبش الذى نزله الله .هل له اب او ام  . لا والله بل هى قدره الله . وهل لديك اى دليل على ان له نسل فى الحياه بعد ان امتلئت بالبشر والطيور والحيوانت .  لا والله بل هذه حكمه من الله وقدره عل فعل اى شىْ سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . ونسيت الطير الذى نفخ فيه سيدنا عيسى باذن الله فاصبح كائن حى هل له اب او ام لا والله سبحان الله انها لقدره الله على فعل اى شىء . وانظر الى الثعبان الكبير الذى خلقه الله من دون اب ولا  ام وهو اصله جماد عصى وهى عصى موسى . ثم اصبحت ثعبان اى كائن حى بعد ان ملء الله الارض بالكائنات الحيه سبحان الله العلى الكريم قادر على كل شىء . ولاكن اخى الكريم انظر الى حكمه الله فى خلقه انظر الى قدره الله سبحانه وتعالى الذى خلق لنا الشجره دون وجود اب لها  فما هو اب الشجره . انظر الى بدايه خلقه الشجره . واليك هذا المثال . من شجره المانجه مثلا .نأتى بثمره المنجه . ثم نأكل الثمره ونترك البذره . نأخذ البذره ونضعها فى الارض . ثم نروى البذره بالماء . ثم نتركها بيد الله الخالق القادر . ونأتى بعد فتره أنظر ما الذى انبتته البذره نرى انها اولا انبتت الجذور ثم الساق ثم الارفرع ثم الاوراق ثم بعد ذالك الثمار . فهنا اخى 
الثمره الذى نتغذى عليها . مؤنثه و اعنى انثى 
والبذره الذى اخذنها من الثمره . مؤنثه واعنى انها انثى ايضا
والارض او التربه الذى نحن وضعنا بها البذره . مؤنثه . اعنى انثه . وهى الكره الارضيه التربه الخصبه 
اما الجذور الذى انبتت من البذره مذكره . ومفرد جذور . جذر والجزر او الجزع مذكر 
وبعد الجذور انبتت الساق والساق ذكر 
وبعد الساق الافرع والافرع ذكر ومفرد افرع هو فرع والفرع ذكر 
وبعد الافرع الاوراق والاورا مؤنثه ومفرد اوراق ورقه . والورقه انثى مؤنثه 
وبعد ذالك الثمره والثمره كما بدانا فى الاول انثى 
ثم نأتى بعد ذلك ونجمع كل هذه الاعضاء لنأخذ المحصله فى الواقع نوجد ان الاعضاء الذى ذكرت هى اعضاء الشجره . والشجره مؤنثه زيزجد حولنا الكثير والعديد من الاشجار بجميع انوعها . وهذا هو دليل قدره الله عل خلق الشجره دون اى عامل ذكورى ولا يوجد اب ذكرى لهذه الشجره . وسبحان الله وبحمده وسبحان الله العظبم  


> يخدر المسلم حاله ويقول أمام معجزات المسيح وسلطانة وقدرته أن لكل نبي معجزة وكانت معجزة المسيح شفاء المرضى و................ بأذن الله.
> وهنا أيضاً أرجو من كل مسلم أن يفكر بعمق وبمنط وبموضوعية ويسال نفسه:لماذا أعطى الله هذا الأذن للمسيح وحدة دون غيره!!!!!!!!!!؟


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم اخى الكريم هذه كلها دلائل نبوه ورساله اى سيدنا عيسى كما جائت المعجزات مع الرسل واليك اخى الكريم الشىء الذى تؤمن به وهو المسيخ الدجال يأتى هذا الدجال بمعجزات وقدرات تفوق المسيح وغيره من الانبياء . وهى  انه يحيى ويميت ويخرج الزرع ويمسك المطر ويشفى ويمرض ويأتى بجنته وناره ام جنته فهيا نار الكافرين وناره هو جنه المؤنين الموحدين بالله اخى انظر الى الواقع ابحث عن الحقبقه نحن مسلمين نؤمن بمعجزات المسيح ونؤمن انه روسول الله ونؤمن بوجود الله رب كل الكائنات ورب كل ادم وحواء وموسى وابراهيم ورب كل كائن حى . سبحان الله وبحمده سيحان الله العظيم 



> ولماذا لم يُعطى لخاتم المرسلين – بحسب إيمانكم - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
> أن المسيح لم يكن له معجزة واحدة، بل كل المعجزات الباهرات جمعها المسيح، ربما كل الأنبياء كان لهم معجزة واحدة أو أكثر.


اخى نحن نؤمن بمعجزات عيسى عليه السلا م ونؤمن به كل الايمان انه رسول الله كما اعطى المعجزات الى جميع الرسل والانبياء وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بمعجزه القرأن والدعوه على توحيد الله  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ابهر العالم كله بدعوه وتوحيد الله بمده زمنيه وهى 23سنه سيدنا محمد جائته الرساله وهو فى 40 من عمره وتوفىوهوفى 63عاما انظر من يستحق ان يكون له موسوعه  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . ام جيمس الذى يسارعون الناس فى التواجد فى موسعته سبحان الله ان الله عليم حكيم . واما سيدنا محمد بشر مثلنا جاء بتوحيد والحق بل كل الحق .


> أما المسيح أستجمع كل المعجزات الباهرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربما يُعطي الله أذن لنبي ما في عمل معجزة ما، أما أن يعطيه الأذن أن يعمل كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل شى، فهنا يصبح هناك أثنين الله وحاشا لان الله واحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد لا شريك له.


 اخى هل هذا هو ايمانك انه جاء بالمعجزات الباهرات انه هو الله . انظر الى المسيخ الدجال يأتى باكثر منه من المعجزات , هل تؤمن انه يشفى المرضى انه هو الله . فعينا ان نؤمن بالعلماء الدكاتره فى انهم يشفون المرضى بل يسعفوهم لا كن بأذن الله كما فعلها سيدنا عيسى وكان يشفى المرضى بأذن الله . ام تؤمن انه الله لأنه يحي الموتى . يحبى الموتى الذى كانت بهم روح موتى . فعلينا ان نؤمن بموسى عليه السلا م انه هو الله لأنه احيا الجماد وهى عصى موسى الى ثعيان كما ورد ف التوراه والانجيل والقرأن . او علينا ان نؤمن بالمسيخ الدجال انه هو الله لأنه يحيي ويميت ولس له اب ولا  ام علينا ان نؤمن به اله . وسبحان الله العليم الحفيظ رب العرش المجيد سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم خالق الخلق وليس بمخلوق . 


> لم يعجز المسيح عن شى يعمله الله، فكل ما يعمله الله عمله المسيح
> هل يأذن الله لأخر أن يخلق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟



متاكد انه فعل كل ما فعله الله . هل انت لديك يقين بذلك . هل لدبك دليل على انه كان يقبض الروح كما يفعل الله اعنى هل امت احد اهل اخذ منه الروح ؟ ولا كن سيدنا عيسى قيد بروح القدس يحيى الموت باذن الله وانه غير قادر على ان يقبض ارواحهم . هل لدبك دليل على انه كان برزق الحشره فى باطن الصخره ؟, لاكن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب . هل لديك دليل انه لم يأذن للشمش ان لاتشرق يوما ما ؟ هل لديك دليل على انه اذن للنار انها لم تحرق ولم يكون لها حراره؟ لا  واله ولا كن الله قال , كونى بردا وسلا م . وهذه هى قصه سيدنا ابراهيم . اخى لم يفعل المسيح الكثير من مقدره الله .لا كن الله خصص له اشياء يقوم بفعلها بأذن الله , عليك اخى الفاضل ان تبحث عن الله الذى اتى بيك الروح وهو الذى بقابضها . عليك ان تبحث عن الحقبقه والحق 



> هل صار هناك أثنين الله خالقين!!!!!!!!!!!؟ لكن كون الله واحد لا شريك له، أذن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . اخى وحد الله . نحن نؤمن باله واحد وهو رب العالمين . اخى انظر الى قصه سيدنا موسى فى التوراه والنجيل . عندما طلب النب موسى ان يرى الله . هل لديك اى دليل على ان الله ظهر لنبى الله موسى فى صوره جسديه ؟ ولاكن لم يرى عبد الله ونبى الله موسى ربه . فهل تؤمن بنزول الله فى جسد بشرى خلق من طين الى بشر خطأون مشركين بعبادته , وهل الله ضعيف كل هذا الضعف لكى ينزل لخلق هو الذى سواهم وخلقهم من طين لماذا كل هذا العناء هل هو الخالق ام يوجد اله تانى خلقنا . لا  والله ان الله قوى عظيم جبار غفور  حكم عدل . وكما حكم على موسى ان موسى لا يره هكذا هو عدل فى حكمه ولم ينزل لبشر اقل مرتبه من موسى وابراهيم عليهم السلا م سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .



> نحن لسنا مشركون بالله، فالله واحد لا شريك له، هذا الإله الواحد الخالق القادر على كل شى أعلن عن نفسه لنا في المسيح يسوع.
> فعرفنا الله حق المعرفة في المسيح : عرفنا محبته، عرفنا غفرانه، عرفنا سلطانة، رأينا الله في وجه يسوع المسيح


سبحان الله ترون الله فى وجه يسوع الميح ولم يراه عبده الضعيف موسى نبى الله عندما طلب منه ان يراه . وتؤمنون بتجسد الخالق فى المخلوق سبحان الله لماذا جاء بالتجسد  ولم يأتى بطبيعه الوهيته ؟ عليك البحث بل كل البحث عن الحقيقه . عرفنا الله ذاته بحكمه وامثاله زمشيئته وقدرته . وعظمته . سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . 
[





> COLOR="Red"]هل ترفض إعلان الله عن نفسه في المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> نحن  لا نولهه المسيح، حاشا للإنسان ان يرتفع ليصير الله، لكن نحن نقول أن الله تنازل ليعلن عن نفسة في صورة بشرية.



ولماذا لم يتنازل الى عبده ونبيه موسى لكى يراه فقط ؟ولماذا يتنازل ليتجسد فى الصعف ولا  يتجسد فى القوه ؟ وانظر ال الانسان اذا اصابه مكره او مرض تراه طريح الفراش لا حولا  ولا  قوه له. 



> وهذا ليس بدون صد او منطق من الله، حاشاااااااااااا لله


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . ان الله اعلى اوسمى من هذا التنازل . سبحان الله العى الكبير . 



> لكن كان القصد ليتتم فداء البشر ويعلن إعلان كامل عن نفسه:


يعلن اعلان كامل عن نفسه . وهل الله لم يعلن اعلا ن كامل عن نفسه الا بنزوله فى صوره مخلوق هو خالقه . ويتم فداء البشر . يفديهم لماذا ؟ لأنهم كذبو ونكرو وجوده وما هى رساله الرسول . رساله الرسول والانبياء لكى يدعو على وجود الله الواحد الصمد ولا كن اللنسان مغرور تكبر وتباهى وعبدو الاوثان والنار وخلافه ؟ هذا هو الفداء فى نظرك يفدى بشر كذبو لا مه ونكرو وجوده . وهذا هو الاعلا ن عن نفسه فى نزوله فى صوره مخلوق . ولا يعلن عن نفسه كيف خلقت الاض كيف رفعت السماء كيف سطحت الارض كيف خلقت الابل . انظر الى الايه رقم 17الى 20من سوره الغاشيه . 
                                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
افلا ينظرون الى الابل كبف خلقت والى السماء كبف رفعت والى الجبال كيف نصبت والى الارض كيف سطحت فذك انما انت بمذكر. 
                                                  صدق الله العظيم 



> أختم كلامي بالأية





> الله بعد ما كلم الإباء بالأنبياء بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في الأخيرة في المسيح[/SIZE]


[/QUOTE]

 و انا اختم كلامى بالهدايه والرحمه والمساعره بمغفره من ربك .   والبحث عن طريق الخلاص والهدايه والبحث عن الحقيقه . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

[





> QUOTE=Br-Andrew;341794]الأخوة الأحباء
> سلام ونعمة المسيح للجميع
> لم يكن المقصود أبدا الأيمان بالمسيح كما يؤمن به المسلمين وكما هو مًعلن عنه في القران
> لأنه إعلان ناقص وكاذب لأن الكذب أحياناً يكون هو عدم ول الحقيقة بالكامل، فد صرح القران وأعترف أنه رسول – هذا حق – لكنه ليس كل الحق.



                                                بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم , 
 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اشكرك على انك تنقص الاعلان واقول لك نحن نعبد الله خالق الكون رب موسى وابراهيم رب العالمين . رب ادم وحواء ورب مريم وعيسى عليهما افضل السلا م .بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . محمد رسول الله والذبن معه اشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا يبتغون فضلا  من الله ورضوان سيماهم فى وجههم من اثر السجود . صدق الله العظيم . هذا هو الذى انت تقول عليه ليس كل الحق هذا هو رسول الله الذى جاء بالبينه من ربه جاء لتوحيد الله جاء لتحرير الناس من الجهل  جاء بكل الخير لناس . هذا هو رسولنا الكريم . محمد صل الله عليه وسلم 



> و أيضاً أن المسيح هو إنسان – وهذا حق – لكنه ليس كل الحق، نعم المسيح إنسان وهذا ما نؤمن به كمسيحيين، بل حاربت الكنيسة ما الوا أن المسيح ليس إنسان بشري (الغنوسيين)


لكن الحق الكامل أن المسيح إنسان حل فيه كل ملء الأهوت
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . هل تؤمن باله تجسد فى جسم انسان خلق من طين سبحان الله  العل العظيم . لماذا الله العظيم تجسد فى صوره انسان خلق من طين؟ سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .

[





> SIZE="6"]وأنا أتساءل وأرجو أن يُفكر بعم  وبموضوعية كل إنسان مسلم





> أن كان المسيح إنسان ففط  لماذا لم يولد من أب بشري!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . هذا دليل واضح جدا على قدره الله  على فعل اى شىء كما خلق السماء بدون حوامل تحملها وخلق رزق الحشره فى باطن الجبل والصخر . وحلق المجموعه الشمسيه تدور فى مدجار لا يتخطه اى كوكب . هذه قدره الله . لنعرف ان الله قادر على فعل كل شىء لاكن الانسان مغرور يكذب وجود الله  وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . ليوحد الله جاء بعباده ربه  وعلمنا ان الله موجود.

[





> COLOR="Blue"]وأعرف ما يخدر به نفسه كل إنسان مسلم  أن مثل عيسى مثل أدم، فأدم لم يكن له أب أو أم وهذا ح ، لكن أدم كونه أول إنسان على الأرض كان لأبد أن يكون يخلقه الله من عدم شانه في ذلك شان أول كل المخلوات من حيوانات وطيور ..........الخ
> وبعد خل الله أدم وحواء وضع القانون الإلهي البشري أثمروا وأكثروا وأملاوا  الأرض، ومن وقت أدم إلى الآن لم يخالف أى إنسان هذا القانون فكل البشر جاءوا من أدم وحواء ما عدا المسيح لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/COLOR]


 سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . اخى انت تنظر لادم انه اول البشر وليس له اب ولا ام وهكذا جميع الطيور والحيوانات. انظر اخى الكريم على حكمه الله لتتعلم منها وهى نول كبش الفداء الذى فدانا الله به وهى قصه الذبح المعرفه فى الانجيل والطوراه قصه سيدنا اربراهيم واسماعيل . اليك حكمه الله انظر الى الكبش الذى نزله الله .هل له اب او ام  . لا والله بل هى قدره الله . وهل لديك اى دليل على ان له نسل فى الحياه بعد ان امتلئت بالبشر والطيور والحيوانت .  لا والله بل هذه حكمه من الله وقدره عل فعل اى شىْ سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . ونسيت الطير الذى نفخ فيه سيدنا عيسى باذن الله فاصبح كائن حى هل له اب او ام لا والله سبحان الله انها لقدره الله على فعل اى شىء . وانظر الى الثعبان الكبير الذى خلقه الله من دون اب ولا  ام وهو اصله جماد عصى وهى عصى موسى . ثم اصبحت ثعبان اى كائن حى بعد ان ملء الله الارض بالكائنات الحيه سبحان الله العلى الكريم قادر على كل شىء . ولاكن اخى الكريم انظر الى حكمه الله فى خلقه انظر الى قدره الله سبحانه وتعالى الذى خلق لنا الشجره دون وجود اب لها  فما هو اب الشجره . انظر الى بدايه خلقه الشجره . واليك هذا المثال . من شجره المانجه مثلا .نأتى بثمره المنجه . ثم نأكل الثمره ونترك البذره . نأخذ البذره ونضعها فى الارض . ثم نروى البذره بالماء . ثم نتركها بيد الله الخالق القادر . ونأتى بعد فتره أنظر ما الذى انبتته البذره نرى انها اولا انبتت الجذور ثم الساق ثم الارفرع ثم الاوراق ثم بعد ذالك الثمار . فهنا اخى 
الثمره الذى نتغذى عليها . مؤنثه و اعنى انثى 
والبذره الذى اخذنها من الثمره . مؤنثه واعنى انها انثى ايضا
والارض او التربه الذى نحن وضعنا بها البذره . مؤنثه . اعنى انثه . وهى الكره الارضيه التربه الخصبه 
اما الجذور الذى انبتت من البذره مذكره . ومفرد جذور . جذر والجزر او الجزع مذكر 
وبعد الجذور انبتت الساق والساق ذكر 
وبعد الساق الافرع والافرع ذكر ومفرد افرع هو فرع والفرع ذكر 
وبعد الافرع الاوراق والاورا مؤنثه ومفرد اوراق ورقه . والورقه انثى مؤنثه 
وبعد ذالك الثمره والثمره كما بدانا فى الاول انثى 
ثم نأتى بعد ذلك ونجمع كل هذه الاعضاء لنأخذ المحصله فى الواقع نوجد ان الاعضاء الذى ذكرت هى اعضاء الشجره . والشجره مؤنثه زيزجد حولنا الكثير والعديد من الاشجار بجميع انوعها . وهذا هو دليل قدره الله عل خلق الشجره دون اى عامل ذكورى ولا يوجد اب ذكرى لهذه الشجره . وسبحان الله وبحمده وسبحان الله العظبم  


> يخدر المسلم حاله ويقول أمام معجزات المسيح وسلطانة وقدرته أن لكل نبي معجزة وكانت معجزة المسيح شفاء المرضى و................ بأذن الله.
> وهنا أيضاً أرجو من كل مسلم أن يفكر بعمق وبمنط وبموضوعية ويسال نفسه:لماذا أعطى الله هذا الأذن للمسيح وحدة دون غيره!!!!!!!!!!؟


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم اخى الكريم هذه كلها دلائل نبوه ورساله اى سيدنا عيسى كما جائت المعجزات مع الرسل واليك اخى الكريم الشىء الذى تؤمن به وهو المسيخ الدجال يأتى هذا الدجال بمعجزات وقدرات تفوق المسيح وغيره من الانبياء . وهى  انه يحيى ويميت ويخرج الزرع ويمسك المطر ويشفى ويمرض ويأتى بجنته وناره ام جنته فهيا نار الكافرين وناره هو جنه المؤنين الموحدين بالله اخى انظر الى الواقع ابحث عن الحقبقه نحن مسلمين نؤمن بمعجزات المسيح ونؤمن انه روسول الله ونؤمن بوجود الله رب كل الكائنات ورب كل ادم وحواء وموسى وابراهيم ورب كل كائن حى . سبحان الله وبحمده سيحان الله العظيم 



> ولماذا لم يُعطى لخاتم المرسلين – بحسب إيمانكم - !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
> أن المسيح لم يكن له معجزة واحدة، بل كل المعجزات الباهرات جمعها المسيح، ربما كل الأنبياء كان لهم معجزة واحدة أو أكثر.


اخى نحن نؤمن بمعجزات عيسى عليه السلا م ونؤمن به كل الايمان انه رسول الله كما اعطى المعجزات الى جميع الرسل والانبياء وجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بمعجزه القرأن والدعوه على توحيد الله  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ابهر العالم كله بدعوه وتوحيد الله بمده زمنيه وهى 23سنه سيدنا محمد جائته الرساله وهو فى 40 من عمره وتوفىوهوفى 63عاما انظر من يستحق ان يكون له موسوعه  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . ام جيمس الذى يسارعون الناس فى التواجد فى موسعته سبحان الله ان الله عليم حكيم . واما سيدنا محمد بشر مثلنا جاء بتوحيد والحق بل كل الحق .


> أما المسيح أستجمع كل المعجزات الباهرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربما يُعطي الله أذن لنبي ما في عمل معجزة ما، أما أن يعطيه الأذن أن يعمل كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل شى، فهنا يصبح هناك أثنين الله وحاشا لان الله واحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد لا شريك له.


 اخى هل هذا هو ايمانك انه جاء بالمعجزات الباهرات انه هو الله . انظر الى المسيخ الدجال يأتى باكثر منه من المعجزات , هل تؤمن انه يشفى المرضى انه هو الله . فعينا ان نؤمن بالعلماء الدكاتره فى انهم يشفون المرضى بل يسعفوهم لا كن بأذن الله كما فعلها سيدنا عيسى وكان يشفى المرضى بأذن الله . ام تؤمن انه الله لأنه يحي الموتى . يحبى الموتى الذى كانت بهم روح موتى . فعلينا ان نؤمن بموسى عليه السلا م انه هو الله لأنه احيا الجماد وهى عصى موسى الى ثعيان كما ورد ف التوراه والانجيل والقرأن . او علينا ان نؤمن بالمسيخ الدجال انه هو الله لأنه يحيي ويميت ولس له اب ولا  ام علينا ان نؤمن به اله . وسبحان الله العليم الحفيظ رب العرش المجيد سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم خالق الخلق وليس بمخلوق . 


> لم يعجز المسيح عن شى يعمله الله، فكل ما يعمله الله عمله المسيح
> هل يأذن الله لأخر أن يخلق!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟



متاكد انه فعل كل ما فعله الله . هل انت لديك يقين بذلك . هل لدبك دليل على انه كان يقبض الروح كما يفعل الله اعنى هل امت احد اهل اخذ منه الروح ؟ ولا كن سيدنا عيسى قيد بروح القدس يحيى الموت باذن الله وانه غير قادر على ان يقبض ارواحهم . هل لدبك دليل على انه كان برزق الحشره فى باطن الصخره ؟, لاكن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب . هل لديك دليل انه لم يأذن للشمش ان لاتشرق يوما ما ؟ هل لديك دليل على انه اذن للنار انها لم تحرق ولم يكون لها حراره؟ لا  واله ولا كن الله قال , كونى بردا وسلا م . وهذه هى قصه سيدنا ابراهيم . اخى لم يفعل المسيح الكثير من مقدره الله .لا كن الله خصص له اشياء يقوم بفعلها بأذن الله , عليك اخى الفاضل ان تبحث عن الله الذى اتى بيك الروح وهو الذى بقابضها . عليك ان تبحث عن الحقبقه والحق 



> هل صار هناك أثنين الله خالقين!!!!!!!!!!!؟ لكن كون الله واحد لا شريك له، أذن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . اخى وحد الله . نحن نؤمن باله واحد وهو رب العالمين . اخى انظر الى قصه سيدنا موسى فى التوراه والنجيل . عندما طلب النب موسى ان يرى الله . هل لديك اى دليل على ان الله ظهر لنبى الله موسى فى صوره جسديه ؟ ولاكن لم يرى عبد الله ونبى الله موسى ربه . فهل تؤمن بنزول الله فى جسد بشرى خلق من طين الى بشر خطأون مشركين بعبادته , وهل الله ضعيف كل هذا الضعف لكى ينزل لخلق هو الذى سواهم وخلقهم من طين لماذا كل هذا العناء هل هو الخالق ام يوجد اله تانى خلقنا . لا  والله ان الله قوى عظيم جبار غفور  حكم عدل . وكما حكم على موسى ان موسى لا يره هكذا هو عدل فى حكمه ولم ينزل لبشر اقل مرتبه من موسى وابراهيم عليهم السلا م سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .



> نحن لسنا مشركون بالله، فالله واحد لا شريك له، هذا الإله الواحد الخالق القادر على كل شى أعلن عن نفسه لنا في المسيح يسوع.
> فعرفنا الله حق المعرفة في المسيح : عرفنا محبته، عرفنا غفرانه، عرفنا سلطانة، رأينا الله في وجه يسوع المسيح


سبحان الله ترون الله فى وجه يسوع الميح ولم يراه عبده الضعيف موسى نبى الله عندما طلب منه ان يراه . وتؤمنون بتجسد الخالق فى المخلوق سبحان الله لماذا جاء بالتجسد  ولم يأتى بطبيعه الوهيته ؟ عليك البحث بل كل البحث عن الحقيقه . عرفنا الله ذاته بحكمه وامثاله زمشيئته وقدرته . وعظمته . سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . 
[





> COLOR="Red"]هل ترفض إعلان الله عن نفسه في المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> نحن  لا نولهه المسيح، حاشا للإنسان ان يرتفع ليصير الله، لكن نحن نقول أن الله تنازل ليعلن عن نفسة في صورة بشرية.



ولماذا لم يتنازل الى عبده ونبيه موسى لكى يراه فقط ؟ولماذا يتنازل ليتجسد فى الصعف ولا  يتجسد فى القوه ؟ وانظر ال الانسان اذا اصابه مكره او مرض تراه طريح الفراش لا حولا  ولا  قوه له. 



> وهذا ليس بدون صد او منطق من الله، حاشاااااااااااا لله


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . ان الله اعلى اوسمى من هذا التنازل . سبحان الله العى الكبير . 



> لكن كان القصد ليتتم فداء البشر ويعلن إعلان كامل عن نفسه:


يعلن اعلان كامل عن نفسه . وهل الله لم يعلن اعلا ن كامل عن نفسه الا بنزوله فى صوره مخلوق هو خالقه . ويتم فداء البشر . يفديهم لماذا ؟ لأنهم كذبو ونكرو وجوده وما هى رساله الرسول . رساله الرسول والانبياء لكى يدعو على وجود الله الواحد الصمد ولا كن اللنسان مغرور تكبر وتباهى وعبدو الاوثان والنار وخلافه ؟ هذا هو الفداء فى نظرك يفدى بشر كذبو لا مه ونكرو وجوده . وهذا هو الاعلا ن عن نفسه فى نزوله فى صوره مخلوق . ولا يعلن عن نفسه كيف خلقت الاض كيف رفعت السماء كيف سطحت الارض كيف خلقت الابل . انظر الى الايه رقم 17الى 20من سوره الغاشيه . 
                                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
افلا ينظرون الى الابل كبف خلقت والى السماء كبف رفعت والى الجبال كيف نصبت والى الارض كيف سطحت فذك انما انت بمذكر. 
                                                  صدق الله العظيم 



> أختم كلامي بالأية





> الله بعد ما كلم الإباء بالأنبياء بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في الأخيرة في المسيح[/SIZE]


[/QUOTE]

 و انا اختم كلامى بالهدايه والرحمه والمساعره بمغفره من ربك .   والبحث عن طريق الخلاص والهدايه والبحث عن الحقيقه . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,


----------



## اسد الرسول (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

طيب مازا يحتاج المسيحى ليوامن بمحمد


----------



## اسد الرسول (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

طيب ماهو سيدنا ادم من غير اب ومن غير ام ايضا لماذا لم يكن اله


----------



## asula (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

لا نحتاج الى اي شي لنؤمن بمحمد لان براي محمد ليس نبيا 
والرب يسوع ولد في مذود تعرف ليش؟؟
لان ربنا متواضع كثير وميحتاج الى مذود ذهب يوضع به 
وشنو يعني امنا مريم نكست ليش هي مو بنت ؟؟
لو عقلكم ما يشوف بس النجاسة وبس
يعني حنعوف الاصل ونشوف على التنجيس؟؟
شنو هالعقول الماساوية؟؟
بعدين الرب هو ابن الله 
وهو راد ان تكون الولادة متواضعة 
وبعدين شنو قصة الاب ؟؟
شنو ؟
الله هو ابو الرب يسوع 
ومو مهم فهمتم شي او لا 
لان هاي اشياء روحية صعب كثير صعب تفهموها 
واتمنى الرب يسوع يعرفكم من هو الرب الحقيقي
المجد الله في العلى وعلى الارض السلام


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> لا نحتاج الى اي شي لنؤمن بمحمد لان براي محمد ليس نبيا
> والرب يسوع ولد في مذود تعرف ليش؟؟
> لان ربنا متواضع كثير وميحتاج الى مذود ذهب يوضع به
> وشنو يعني امنا مريم نكست ليش هي مو بنت ؟؟
> ...



الرب إبن الله؟
من هو الإله الحقيقي إذن؟
تخريف×تخريف
إلهكم يا سيدة وأكرر ما قلت تعرض للضرب و الإهانة و الحكم عليه بالصلب


----------



## asula (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

هههههههههه
ماذا تريد عندما نرى أن كل المواضيع ضد الإسلام
ملاحظة 
الإسلام تكتب هكذا وليس الأسلام 



هههههههههه يعني انتم وين ديخلين هو منتدى مسيحي مو مسلم يعني شنو حتتوقعون ؟؟
غريبة حتتوقعون ان ننشر دينكم طبعا لا والف لا 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## asula (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

هي هاي 
انت قلت تعرض للضرب والاهانة والصلب 
عقلك فتحو وشوية استوعب 
يعني الرب ليش تعرض للضرب والاهانة والصلب
تدري ليش
لان الرب يسوع شال الخطايا عنا 
وهو ميستحق الي صار بسبب معاصينا 
قلي نبيكم محمد شال خطية احد؟؟
طبعا لا لان كان ملتهي بالحروب والسبي والزواجات
مع العلم يسوع المسيح 
انصلب وانهان وتالم وكان بكلمة وحدة يقدر ينزل جيش سماوي كبير
بس هو راد يخلص الانسان من الخطاية 
حبيبي يسوع شون اجازيك 
ومو تنسى هو باليوم الثالث قام 
يعني صلب هو هو مو احد غيرو 
وقام من بين الاموات 
يعني قهر الموت 
وقهر الخطيئة 
وصعد الى السماء 
حبيبي يسوع ابن الله


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> هههههههههه
> ماذا تريد عندما نرى أن كل المواضيع ضد الإسلام
> ملاحظة
> الإسلام تكتب هكذا وليس الأسلام
> ...



نحتاج لأن يحترم يحترم ديننا


----------



## anass 357 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> هي هاي
> انت قلت تعرض للضرب والاهانة والصلب
> عقلك فتحو وشوية استوعب
> يعني الرب ليش تعرض للضرب والاهانة والصلب
> ...



ما هو رد فعلك إن أهين شخص عظـــــــــيـــــــــــم أعظم من الرسل
أنا بطبيعة الحال سأفقد الإحترام الذي أُكنه إليه لطالما هو ليس بشراً
وتقولون أن إلهكم يستطيع فعل أي شيئ؟!
كان خمى نفسه من الأول


----------



## بو حبيبه (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

وَيُنذِرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَداً{4} مَّا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَلَا لِآبَائِهِمْ كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ إِن يَقُولُونَ إِلَّا كَذِباً{5} فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ إِن لَّمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ أَسَفاً{6}
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## بو حبيبه (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*اخواني هل تعلمو ان  رسول الله عيسي ابن مريم دعا الله ان يكون  علي دين محمد  وهو الاسلام*

*هذا اسباب بعدم موتو انا هذكرها   الحكمه من نزول عيسي ابن مريم اخر الزمن ؟*

* 1- لان اليهود ارادت قتله وصلبه  ويصممون علي قولهم والنصارى قد اعترفو سابقا بصلبه  فاراد الله  تعالي *

*ان يكذبهم ويوكد لهم ماقاله في القران الكريم ( وما قتلوة وما صلبوة ولكن شبه لهم ) النساء -157*


*2- انه وجد في الانجيل فضل الامه المحمديه كما قال تعالي (ذلك مثلهم في التوراة ومثلهم في الانجيل )  

الفتح - 29)
* 
* فدعا الله تعالي ان يكون  من امه محمد (ص) فاستجاب له  ورفعه الي السماء ثم ينزل في اخر *

*الزمان مجددا للشريعه المحمديه *

*3- لان اجله قد اقترب فيموت في الارض ويقبر فيها وليس في السماء ثيم يبعث مثل باقي البشر والمخلوقات *

*قال تعالي ( منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارة اخري) طه 55*

*اتمني ان تعقلو اخواني انا لا اشبهم بمجانين لكنكم مثل اخواني واريد لكم الخير والسلامه ولله الشيطان *

*سيطر عليكم اتمني ان تحرور منهو*

*انتظر الردود علي الرد اللاول  بتاعي والرد دة *


----------



## anass 357 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



anass 357 قال:


> ما هو رد فعلك إن أهين شخص عظـــــــــيـــــــــــم أعظم من الرسل
> أنا بطبيعة الحال سأفقد الإحترام الذي أُكنه إليه لطالما هو ليس بشراً
> وتقولون أن إلهكم يستطيع فعل أي شيئ؟!
> كان خمى نفسه من الأول



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه التواضع ليس هو الإهانة أمام الجميع


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



> asula قال:
> 
> 
> > لا نحتاج الى اي شي لنؤمن بمحمد لان براي محمد ليس نبيا
> ...



 فعلا والله اخى اشياء صعب ان نفهما لأن سيدنا ابراهيم ابو الانبياء عرف ربوه بالعقل مش بالروح بدلائل الوهيته الله . الخالق الواحد رب السموات والارض وسيدنا موسى . وجد ربه بدلائل عقليه وبحث فكرى . ويعرفنا الله بوجود ذاته واحد احد بدلائل ز انظر الى الابل كيف خلقت . ولى السماء كيف رفعت, والى الارض كيف سطحت , والى الجبال كيف نصبت . هل يسوع الرب كما تؤمن فعل هذه الاشياء واين دليلك ؟ على اولهيته ؟

 وانهى كلامى ربنا يهدنا ويهديك الى طريق البينه . الحق والحقيقه


----------



## S W (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
ايها النصارى
مشكلتكم انكم ما تعرفون الله حق قدره
ايش يسوع شال الخطايا وايش الرب يعذب نفسه عشان البشرية وايش الرب يولد من مرأة
ياخي عالم عجيب والله يعني السهل ما يتقبله لكن الصعب يتقبله
عشان كذا الانسان كان اكثر شي جدلا يعني يحب يجادل
فيه قاعده مهمه للجميع وهو ان رب الاسلام هو رب المسيحية
احنا وانتم نعبد إله واحد
وقد تبين لي ذلك بعد
الحمدلله انكم مقرين بالله
لكن المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن في تعريف الإله عندكم وتقديره
يا ناس الإله مو صاحبكم تقعد تتكلم بلسانه اذا كان شايل الخطايا ولا راح يكفر عنك خطيئتك
لو كان كذا يا شيخ لين بكره بفعل المعاصي
لاني ضامن موضوع الخطيئة انها مكفره عن طريق ربي
فين دار الاختبار والابتلاء في مصطلحكم اذا ؟؟؟؟
وفيه مشكلة ثانيه
لحد يسب إله الثاني
لكافة المسلمين والنصارى
إلهنا إله واحد وجميع البشر مقرون بذلك الا الملحدون مع ان الملحدون مقرين بالرب بس تكبرا وعباطه ما يقروا بذلك
لكن التقرير ما راح يجي بالهوا
فيه امور بينها الله ليش نعبده
وليش هو المستحق للعباده
مستحيل اعبد إله يعذب نفسه عشان الانسان هذا ليس بإله
ومستحيل اعبد إله تدخل روحه في جسد انسان
ياخي الله اكبر من ذلك ايش التفكير هذا بالله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الله اعظم من ذلك ايها الانسان
والله خلق السماوات اعظم من خلق الانسان
ولا احد يعرف عظمه السماوات حتى الآن
فبالله عليك انت واياه راح تعرفوا عظمة الله ؟؟؟
ما راح تعرف عظمة الله الا بالصفات الي اخبرنا به في الكتب السماوية
مستحيل يكون إله ابن ما يجوز التلفظ عل الإله بصفة الابن
وما ادراك بالله اذا له روح ام لا ؟؟؟
الروح شي اذا خرج من الجسد مات الانسان
قل الروح من امر ربي
يعني يدل على النقص
روح الله في القرآن ليست نفس روح الانسان فلا تقعد تألف انت واياه وتشبه الخالق بالمخلوق
هذه امور لا يجب ان يجادل الانسان فيها لان عقله محدود
ليه تبغى تعرف كل شي ؟؟؟ تبغى عقلك يبلغ السماوات والارض ؟؟ ليييييييييييييييييييييييييه فين عايشين ما شاء الله
تبغى توصل للكمالية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اجل روح نام
يا ايها الناس
المشكلة في تقبل العلوم كثيره
يجب ان تعلم ان الانسان خطاء يعني راح يخطئ لو ايش
الرسل معصومون عن الخطأ يعني ربنا بمشيئته مكفر عنهم الخطايا لانهم مبعوثون للناس لنقل رساله الله عز وجل
ثاني شي مشكلة النصارى انهم مقرين بانهم معصومون عن الخطأ
ما عمري شفت مسيحي يقول انا على خطأ وما عمره يقول الله اعلم وما عمره يقول انا من تراب
بس يرفع نفسه ويقول انا من السماء واسكن السماء وهو عايش بالارض غريب سبحان الله
تطهر بكيفك ؟؟؟
ياخي لو كنت كذلك كان صرت ملائكة لا نستطيع ان نراك حتى وكنت في السماء من جد وكانت لك صفات اخرى
بس الانسان يحلم كثير لجهله
ثالث شي ان ربنا وربكم واحد هو إله واحد
مافي مشكلة في الامر
المشكلة تكمن في تقدير وتعريف الرب
الرب هو المستحق للعباده
لماذا مستحق للعبادة
لامتلاكه خصائص لا يملكها احد سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون
ربنا لديه صفات الكمال والحسنى
يعني اقصى درجات الكمال سبحانه وتعالى
لو الانسان يحفر لين بكره ما راح يقدر يتخيلها لانها فوق طاقته البشرية 
مسكين ايها الانسان
الانسان وكل المخلوقات محتاجة لله وليس العكس سبحانه وتعالى
فاذا اردت عبادة شي يجب ان تعلم انه يملك صفات القوة والعظمة يملك صفات كمالية وحسنى
هذا هو منطق العبادة الحقيقية
فيجب ان نعقل من هو الله
سبحانه وتعالى انى له ان يدخل في جسد انسان
وانى له يدخل في جسد شجرة كما تزعمون عندما كلم موسى
كلم الله موسى تكليما بقدرة إلهيه لا ينبغى ان نتعمق في التعرف إليها لانه ليش من شأننا
وأنى يعذب نفسه عشان الانسان وعشان يكفر خطايا الانسان
الانسان مو بالغ بعلمه آخر السماوات والارض ولا اذا كان كذلك فروح دور على علاج للايدز ^_*
الله تعالى اعظم
لكن يجب ان نعلم ونقرر ان له صفات واسماء حسنى وكمالية لا تليق الا به فقططططططططططططططط
الله غني عن العالمين
لو كل البشر من بداية خلق آدم وحتى آخر انسان كفروا بالله فالله غني عنهم جميعا
كلهم الى النار لا ينقص ذلك من الله شيئا
ولو كل الناس آمنت بالله برضه الله غني عن العالمين وذلك لا يزيد في ملكوت الله شيئا
فلم التكفير عن خطايا الناس وهم في عالم للاختبار والابتلاء ؟؟؟
كيف اعبد إلها يدخل في جسد انسان ويمشي وياكل وله عينين مثل عيني وله جلد مثل جلدي ووو الخ ؟؟؟
سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون
قبل ايام علمت ان المسيح يعبدون الروح اي روح الله وليس الجسد يعني الماده
اقول لكم لو تعبدون روح الله فلا تنسبو روح الله انها تدخل في جسد انسان
لان الله اكبر واعلى من ذلك
والله ليس له روح انما روح القدس هو جبريل عليه السلام
روحنا يعني ملائكتنا يعني جبريل عليه السلام
فنفخنا فيه من روحنا اي ارسلنا جبريل ونفخ في بطن مريم
وكلمته القاها الى مريم اي كلمة من الله وهي كن فيكون
برضه يجب عدم التعمق في الطريقه والكيفية لانها امور فوق طاقة الانسان لكن يجب الايمان بها
الروح امر يدل على النقص والعيب لانه اذا خرجت من الجسد مات الجسد
فالله تعالى اكبر من ذلك سبحانه وتعالى عن ذلك
اذا يبقى السؤال هو من المستحق للعبادة ؟؟؟
المستحق للعبادة بدون اي شك
اللــــــــــــه عز وجل 
من هو الله
الله هو ...
قال تعالى :   ( الحمدلله رب العالمين* الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين* اهدنا الصراط المستقيم * صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين )
قال تعالى :    (قل هو الله أحد * الله الصمد * لم يلد ولم يولد * ولم يكن له كفوا أحد )
قال تعالى:    (هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم * هو الله الذي لا إله الا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان عما يشركون * هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له مافي السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم)
من أسماء الله الحسنى وصفاته التي تنسب له سبحانه وتعالى بمعانيها الحقيقية التي تدل على الكمال والحسنى والكمالية :
الله
اله 
الرحمن 
الرحيم 
الملك
القدوس
السلام
المؤمن 
المهيمن
العزيز
الجبار
المتكبر
الخالق
البارئ
المصور
 الغفار
 القهار
 الوهاب
 الرزاق
 الفتاح
 العليم
 القابض
 الباسط 
الخافض
 الراقع
 المعز
 المذل 
السميع 
البصير
 الحكم
 العدل 
اللطيف
 الخبير
 الحليم
 العظيم
 الغفور
 الشكور 
العلي
 الكبير
 الحفيظ
 المغيث
 الحسيب
 الجليل 
الكريم
 الرقيب
 المجيب 
الواسع
 الحكيم
 الودود
 المجيد
 الباعث
 الشهيد
 الحق 
الوكيل
 القوي
 المتين
 الولي
 الحميد
 المحصي 
المبدئ
 المعيد 
المحيي
 المميت 
الحي 
القيوم
 الواجد
 الماجد
 الواحد
 الصمد
 القادر
 المقتدر
 المقدم
 المؤخر
 الأول
 الآخر
 الظاهر
 الباطن
 الوالي
 المتعال
 البر 
التواب
 المنتقم
 العفو 
الرؤوف
 مالك
 الملك
 ذو الجلال والإكرام
 المقسط 
الجامع
 الغني 
المغني
 المانع
 الضار
 النافع
 النور
 الهادي
 البديع
 الباقي
 الوارث
 الرشيد
 جل جلاله
(سأطرح لاحقا موضوع بشأن الاسماء الحسنى ومعانيها بس يا ريت المراقبين يسمحوا لي لانه ما اقدر اطرح موضوع) 
كل ذلك الوصف ذكر في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية
وهو ما جاء به رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وجميع الانبياء قرروا ذلك الشي حتى يسوع او المسيح عليه السلام
هذا هو الله
نحن لا نعبد محمد لكن نعبد الله
من كان يعبد محمدا فإن محمدا قد مات ومن كان يعبد الله فإن الله حي لا يموت
هذا هو دين الإسلام
لو كان الانسان مقر ويعرف هذه الاسماء ومؤمن بها وفاهمها ومدركها والله العظيم راح يعرف انه الاسلام هو دين الحق لان هذه الاسماء ما اخترعت انما جاءت عن طريق نبي من الله وعن طريق القرآن الذي هو كلام الله
هذه صفات العظمة والكمال التي لا تختص الا بالله جل وعلى الصفات والاسماء الي تجعل الانسان وجميع المخلوقات غصبا عنهم انهم يعبدوه سبحانه وتعالى
سؤالي هو
ما هو الدين الذي يرشدك للحق وناسخ للديانات السابقة واصبح كاملا ؟؟؟؟
( اللهم اني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أَمَتِك ناصيتي بيدك ماضٍ فيا حكمك عدل فيا قضاؤك اسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك او انزلته في كتابك او علمته احد من خلقك او استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك ان تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب غمي وهمي )


----------



## asula (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اخي العزيز 
كيف تقول ان هذا النبي فقد احترامو 
بالعكس لان ربنا هو رب تسامح يعني شوف عظمة ربي وهو معلق على الصليب ماذا قال ؟؟
(((يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون )))
يعني بالرغم من هالاذية هو بيطلب ان لا تاخذ هذه الجريمة التي قامت عله خطيئة
وانت من قلت لو هو نبي كان حمى نفسه وانت عملت مثل المجرمين الاثنين الي انصلبو معه 
حيث قالو ان كنت انت المسيح فانزل عن الصليب وخلصنا معك
ومثل ما قال اليهود 
لو كنت انت ابن الله انزل عن الصليب فنؤمن به 
وقالو ايضا 
خلص كثيريين ولا يقدر ان يخلص نفسه
يعني انت شنو فرقك عن اليهودي
لا شي طبعاا
وانا حفسرلك ياها باسلوب ثاني
شخص معين لا على التعيين سرق منه شي او اعتدى عليه  وهو عرف من هو الذي اعتدى عليه
وكان يقدر ان يبلغ عليه او ياذيه ولكن قال هذا الشخص في  نفسه اسامحه واعطيه فرصة ثانية 
واحنا كبشر حنقول واااااااااو شلون هالانسان عنده قدرة يسامح وهو كان يقدر يبهذلو يكسف احوالو


بس احنا المسامحة موجودة بدينا وبقول الرب يسوع((من لطمك على خدك الايمن اعطه الاخر))
وهذا اكبر شي للتسامح 
مو بالسيف والقتل


----------



## S W (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انت بتخرف بتقول ايه يا asula 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
كفاك هذرا يا فتى
اقرا عدل بعدين تكلم
ايش ابن الله وايش بتخرف
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
العالم بدأ يخرف


----------



## S W (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انت بتخرف بتقول ايه يا asula 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
كفاك هذرا يا فتى
اقرا عدل بعدين تكلم
ايش ابن الله وايش بتخرف
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
العالم بدأ يخرف


----------



## asula (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

حيللللللللل الشي الي بيصير مثل ما قال الرب يسوع ((يسمعون وكانهم لايسمعون وينظرون وكانهم لا ينظرون ))
حيل هشكل الانسان غليظ القلب والروح 
كلو  تفكيركم عبارة عن اشياء جسدية مو روحية 
هههههههههههه حقيقة انتو ناس تظحكو
انا جاوبت مية الف مرة ومحجاوب بعد
بس مو خوفا لا 
بالعكس
لان انتم في يوم من الايام وهذا اليوم مو بعيد بل قريب جداا
حنوقف وقفة حلوة والرب حيعاتبكم 
بس ميسعني الا ان اقول الرب ينور طريقكم ويكون الرب يسوع نور حياتكم ولا تروحون في حافة الهاوية


----------



## muslim533 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*رسالة إلى asula ردا على كلامك العجيب



			اخي العزيز 
كيف تقول ان هذا النبي فقد احترامو 
بالعكس لان ربنا هو رب تسامح يعني شوف عظمة ربي وهو معلق على الصليب ماذا قال ؟؟
(((يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون )))
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أولا...أين العظمة فى ذلك ... حقا إنها عظمة إذا كان ما يُفعل يُفعل بنبى وليس بإله آنذاك نقول أنها عظمة لذلك النبى البشر ذو القدرات المحدودة
ثانيا...هل هناك عقل يتقبل كلمة (( عظمة ربى وهو معلق على الصليب ))
هل هناك رب يعلق على الصليب
وإذا كان هناك رب يعلق على الصليب إذًا فمن الذى يتنزه عن التعليق هل هناك أعظم من الرب
على حسب عقيدتكم فمن صلبوه ربكم أولى بالعبادة منه أو أن يعقوب أولى بالعبادة من ربكم




			يعني بالرغم من هالاذية هو بيطلب ان لا تاخذ هذه الجريمة التي قامت عله خطيئة
وانت من قلت لو هو نبي كان حمى نفسه وانت عملت مثل المجرمين الاثنين الي انصلبو معه 
حيث قالو ان كنت انت المسيح فانزل عن الصليب وخلصنا معك
ومثل ما قال اليهود 
لو كنت انت ابن الله انزل عن الصليب فنؤمن به 
وقالو ايضا 
خلص كثيريين ولا يقدر ان يخلص نفسه
يعني انت شنو فرقك عن اليهودي
لا شي طبعاا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس أعجب ممن يرون ويسمعون آيات الله ومعجزاته ويكفرون به جحودا بل وينتقصون منه ويتهمونه بالضعف والهوان والجوع والعطش والتغوط والتبول والشرك مع إله آخر بل الضرب والإهانة والصفع
أنت لو ربك حآجنى يوم القيامة لأقول له وجدت منه أجدر منك بالعبادة وأنزه منك وليس فيه منتقصاتك فعبدته




			وانا حفسرلك ياها باسلوب ثاني
شخص معين لا على التعيين سرق منه شي او اعتدى عليه وهو عرف من هو الذي اعتدى عليه
وكان يقدر ان يبلغ عليه او ياذيه ولكن قال هذا الشخص في نفسه اسامحه واعطيه فرصة ثانية 
واحنا كبشر حنقول واااااااااو شلون هالانسان عنده قدرة يسامح وهو كان يقدر يبهذلو يكسف احوالو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ردا على أمثلتكم التى هى دائما عجيبة
هذا الكلام جميل جدا ولائق بنبى مرسل بشر لا أكثر
ولى هنا وقفتان ...
الأولى  لماذا من الأصل يوجد فداء بمعنى لِمَ لابد من وجود مفتدى لمحو الخطيَّة ولم لم تُمحى بدون الصلب ؟؟
الثانية وهل لا يسامح الله العباد إلا بعد إهانة الرب فقبل الإهانة لابد من مُضَحِّى حتى تُغفر الخطايا وبعد الفداء يغعر الله الخطايا على حساب ابنه وبعد اهانته ؟؟!!
أىُّ عقل هذا !!!




			بس احنا المسامحة موجودة بدينا وبقول الرب يسوع((من لطمك على خدك الايمن اعطه الاخر))
وهذا اكبر شي للتسامح 
مو بالسيف والقتل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يبدوا أنك جاهلٌ بالإسلام كثيرا بجانب أنه لا علم لك بدينك على القدر الكافى للحوار
*** فكما فى دينكم (( من لطمك على خدك الايمن اعطه الاخر ))
ففى الإسلام (( والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين ))

*** وكما تتهم عقيدتنا بالسيف والقتل ويبدوا أنك جاهل بالإسلام ومتأثر بالإعلام والقذف على الإسلام أُعلِمُكَ أن 
فى كتابك المقدس ربك يقول 
((لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض. ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً)) متّى: 10: 34
وجاء في سفر حزقيال [9 : 5 ـ 7] على لسان الرب ((  اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَلْفَهُ وَاقْتُلُوا. لاَ تَتَرََّأفْ عُيُونُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. أَهْلِكُوا الشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَقْرَبُوا مِنْ أَيِّ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ، وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ َقْدِسِي. فَابْتَدَأُوا يُهْلِكُونَ الرِّجَالَ وَالشُّيُوخَ الْمَوْجُودِينَ أَمَامَ الْهَيْكَلِ. وَقَالَ لَهُمْ : نَجِّسُوا الْهَيْكَلَ وَامْلَأُوا سَاحَاتِهِ بِالْقَتْلَى، ثُمَّ اخْرُجُوا. فَانْدَفَعُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَشَرَعُوا يَقْتُلُون ))

هل تريد المزيد ... اعلم بأن الرب حسب عقيدتكم هو الوحيد الذى يحرض على قتل والأطفال
وكلُّ حرفٍ أكتب لدىّ عليه دليل والحمد لله اطلب ان شئت
وعندى المزيد مثل هذا ولكنى لا أحب كثرة الحديث*


----------



## asula (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

وانت يا اخي ما فاهم الاياية الي تقول ((لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض. ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً))
سلام المسيح.............

•ما معنى قول السيد المسيح: "ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً
"(متى 10: 34)؟؟؟
مع العلم أن رسالته تدعو إلى السلام ؟

صحيح أن رسالة السيد المسيح هي رسالة السلام، والمعلوم أن يسوع جاء ليبشر بالسلام وليس بالسيف وعندما وُلد في مدينة بيت لحم ترنمت الأجناد السماوية قائلة:
"المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام" (لوقا 2: 14).

ونبوة إشعيا عن المسيح تقول:
"لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابناً وتكون الرئاسه على كتفه،ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً،إلهاً قديراً،أباً أبدياً،رئيس السلام"(إشعياء 9: 6)...


والمسيح نفسه علّم قائلاً:
"طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون"(متى 5: 9).
إذاً كيف يقول المسيح هنا إنه لم يأتي ليلقي سلاماً على الأرض،فهل من تناقض في قوله؟؟


ليس هناك تناقض في أقوال المسيح وإن بدا لنا ذلك أحياناً لعدم فهمنا مضمون بعض الآيات فالمسيح جاء ليلقي السلام ويعلّم السلام الحقيقي بواسطة رسالته وحياته وفدائه،وإن تعالمه كلها تدعو إلى السلام والمحبة والإخاء والتسامح. وهو لم يقصد أن يعلّم الناس بالسيف أو يرغمهم على اتباعه بالقوه وأعتقد أنه من المناسب أن نقرأ الأعداد الثلاثه التي تلي الآيه التي نحن بصددها،لأن ذلك يساعدنا على فهم قصد المسيح بطريقة أفضل فهو يقول في إنجيل متى الإصحاح العاشر:
"لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض،ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً،فإني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضد أبيه،والابنه ضد أمها،و الكنه ضد حماتها"..

ثم يقول: "من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني لا يستحقني"(متى 10: 34-37)...


بعد قراءة هذه الكلمات ربما يتوهّم البعض أن السيد المسيح داعي المحبه ورئيس السلام،أراد أن ينشر تعاليمه بالسيف ولكن من يطالع الكتاب المقدس بإمعان يلاحظ،أن السيد المسيح لم يستعمل العنف مطلقاً،بل دعا إلى المحبه والإخاء والمسامحه والغفران ونبذ الأحقاد والعنف والقتال كما أن أتباع يسوع والمؤمنين به اتّبعوا أسلوب معلمهم نفسه في كرازتهم كما أن تعاليم الإنجيل المقدس بكاملها تحثّ على المحبه والمسالمه وإن قول المسيح هذا لا يناقض قوله:
"طوبى لصانعي السلام"(متى 5: 9)...


فكلمة سيف الوارد ذكرها في قوله هي كلمه مجازيه ذكرها المسيح في معرض حديثه عن الصعوبات التي تلاقيها رسالة الإنجيل في طريقها إلى قلوب الناس،وليس المقصود هنا بكلمة "سلاماً" السلام السياسي،ولا بكلمة "سيف" السيف الذي يُستعمل في الحرب. 
فإشارة المسيح إلى السلام والسيف تشير بلغه مجازيه إلى المعاناة النفسيه التي يمرّ بها الإنسان المؤمن والصعوبات التي تواجهه في حياة الإيمان.
فالمؤمن الحقيقي هو صراع مستمر مع أجناد الشرّ وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله،هو السيف الفعّال للتغلّب على الشرور والأباطيل التي تواجهنا في حياتنا وانتصارنا على الشر هو بواسطة المسيح المخلص الذي يقول للمؤمنين:
"في العالم سيكون لطم ضيق،ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم"(يوحنا 16: 33)....
ويقول أيضاً: "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر"(متى 28: 20)...

والجدير بالذكر أن اليهود قديماً كانوا يعتقدون،أنه عندما يأتي يوم الرب ويجيء المسيا المنتظر أي المسيح،ستحصل انقسامات خطيره في العائلات،ودليلنا على ذلك أقوال المعلمين اليهود المشهوره بأنه "عندما يأتي ابن داود (أي المسيح الذي تنبأ عنه أنبياء العهد القديم) ستقوم الابنه على أمها والكنّه على حماتها ويحتقر الابن أباه ويصير أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته"...


وأن قول المسيح ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً،هو تنويه إلى الحقيقه المرتقبه والامتحان الصعب الذي سيمرّ به كل من يؤمن به،أو كل من يتبعه،من اضطهادات وازدراء من الناس بصوره عامه،ومن أهل بيته بصوره خاصه..


وهنا نجد المسيح المخلص يضع الناس أمام خيار ين:
إما أن يقبلوه ويؤمنوا به ويمتنعوا عن عمل الشر وشهوات الجسد، ويسيروا في حياة القداسة، وإما أن يرفضوه ولا يؤمنون به....



فالمسيح لم يأتي ليفرّق العائلات ويقيم أعضاءها بعضهم على بعض،ولم يأتي ليفرّق الابن عن أبيه ولا ليثير الكنه ضد حماتها ولكن المقصود هو أنه إذا آمن رجل بالمسيح ولم تؤمن زوجته،كان الإنجيل بمثابة سيف يفرّق الزوجه عن رجلها بسبب الاختلاف في العقيده بين المؤمن وغير المؤمن وعندما قال يسوع هذه الكلمات بأنه جاء ليلقي سيفاً،وأن أعداء الإنسان أهل بيته،إنما كان يحاول أن يوضح لهم الصوره التي كانت في أذهانهم،بأنه عندما يأتي يوم الرب ستحدث انقسامات خطيره بين أفراد الأسره الواحد كما ورد آنفاً،وكأن الرب يقول لجماعة اليهود،إن يوم الرب الذي تنتظرونه قد جاء.... 



فتعاليم المسيح تدعو الإنسان لأن يختار بين نظام الحياة القديمه التي كان يحياها في الخطيئه قبل الإيمان والتي تربطه فيها صلات وعلاقات متنوعه مع أهل بيته وأصدقائه وكافة الناس على اختلاف أنواعهم،وبين متطلبات الحياة الجديده التي يستلزمها إيمانه بالإنجيل والسير حسب تعالمه في القداسه والحق والتضحيه،فقد يتطلب الإنجيل من الفرد أن يضحي بكل عزيز لديه في سبيل الرساله المسيحيه،لأن تعاليم المسيح تتطلب الخضوع الكامل له فهو يقول:
"من أحب أباً أو أماً أكثر مني فلا يستحقني،من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقي"(متى 10: 37-38)....


فالإيمان بالمسيح والولاء المطلق، يكون بمثابة سيف في حياة الإنسان المؤمن يجعله في صراع مستمر مع أجناد الشر فالمسيح جاء ليشهد للحق ويثبّت دعائم المحبه والسلام فكلامه عن السيف أمر مجازي وهو كناية عن الحرب الروحيه التي لابد من أن تستمر وتشتد في وجه الشيطان وكل أعماله إلى أن يتغلب الخير على الشر وتتغلب إرادة الله على إرادة الشيطان حينئذ يسود السلام ويعمّ الفرح في النفوس والطمأنينه في القلوب وهذا ما قصده المسيح عندما قال:
"لا تظنوا أني جئت لألقي سلاماً على الأرض،ما جئت لألقي سلاماً بل سيفاً"......

†وبركة المسيح ترافقكم†
__________________


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ماهذا الاسفاف وماهذا الاسلوب القذر الذى لااجده الا فى هذا المنتدى الغريب وما هذا الكلام الجارح الذى لايصدر الا من اشخاص لادين لهم اصلا عموما انا لن ارد على هذه  القذره  حيث ان قراننا يقول 
ولاتسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم 
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## بو حبيبه (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
(وَأُوحِيَ إِلَى نُوحٍ أَنَّهُ لَن يُؤْمِنَ مِن قَوْمِكَ إِلاَّ مَن قَدْ آمَنَ فَلاَ تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَفْعَلُونَ (36) وَاصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا وَلاَ تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ إِنَّهُم مُّغْرَقُونَ )

صدق الله العظيم 
تعلمون جميعا قصه سيدنا نوح عليه السلام لذلك ادعوكم الي قراءه
والتي اثارت الجدل.... في بلاد الاتراك وجعلت الناس
تسعى لها من المشرق والمغرب للتأكد بأعينهم من صحه الخبر....
وعندما اشيع الخبر ووصل الى رجال الدين أكدوا بأنها هي 
سفينه سيدنا نوح 100% ... ولا رياء في ذلك..
وعندما حاول الباحث البريطاني السعي وراء الادله والبراهين 
لكي يقطع الشك باليقين لجأ الى الاستعانه بالقرأن الكريم
بمساعده من اصدقائه المسلمين حيث وجد.....
ان اوصاف السفينه مطابقه تماما... للسفينه التي وجدوها 
في جبل الجودى في اليمن حيث ان اسم الجبل ذكر بالقرأن الكريم
فهذا أمر سيدنا نوح عليه السلام لما نض الماء عن وجه الارض 
وامكن السعي فيها والاستقرار عليها وان يهبط من السفينه
التي كانت قد استقرت بعد سيرها العظيم على ظهر جبل الجودي
وهو جبل في تركيا مشهور فقد كان طول السفينه 
الفا ومائتي ذراع(1200) وعرضها ستمائه ذراع(600) وكانت ثلاث طبقات
حيث ان نوح (عليه السلام) كان يضع في الطبقه الاولى الدواب والوحوش
وطبقه فيها الانس وطبقه فيها الطير ويزعم اهل الكتاب ان سيدنا نوح
لما ركب السفينه كان عمره 600 سنه.
فتحيّر وذهل الباحث البريطاني عندما سمع وتعمق في القصه وحكمها 
بالاضافه الى انه حقق نجاحا باهرا وأصبح يدعوا من هم مثله من الباحثين....
وكذب البعض صحه الخبر ولكن البعض من رجال الدين أكد ان هذه هي السفينه
ولا فائده من التكذيب .... وقد قطع الشك باليقين عندما اخذت قياسات 
السفينه وتأكدوا انها سفينه نوح( عليه السلام). 






منظر للسفينة من الاعلى 
هنا يظهر شكل السفينة من الاعلى وقد تحجرت​​




]
وجد ان عمر السفينة يصل الى اكثر من 100 ألف سنة. تقول بعثة اللأثار أنهم وجدوا 
السفينةعلى جبل الجودي في تركيا... 
و قد ذكر الأنجيل أن السفينة رست على جبل أرارات. 
طبعا هناك بعثة مسيحية تنقب عن هذه السفينة و كانت خيبتهم كبيرة عندما وجدت السفينة 
على جبل الجودي. 
هذا يمثل ضربة موجعة لمصداقية الأنجيل. ولكن مما زادهم غضبا ان القران الكريم لم يخطي
في تحديد موقع سفينة نوح عليه السلام. جبل الجودي هو الموقع الذي حدده القران الكريم 
ليثبت فعلا ان معجزة من الله و انه دين الحق و ما غيره باطل.
في سورة هود الأية 44 يقول الله تعالى:
(وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءكِ وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ
وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ )

صدق الله العظيم:$ 

اتمني تكونو عرفتو دلوقتي الاجابه:O ​


----------



## asula (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



حيران قال:


> ماهذا الاسفاف وماهذا الاسلوب القذر الذى لااجده الا فى هذا المنتدى الغريب وما هذا الكلام الجارح الذى لايصدر الا من اشخاص لادين لهم اصلا عموما انا لن ارد على هذه  القذره  حيث ان قراننا يقول
> ولاتسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم
> صدق الله العظيم



شكرا اخي على هالاخلاق العالية وبينت اخلاقك من تقول اني قذرة  واسلوبي قذر وطبعا الاناء ينضح بما فيه 
وانا لم اطلب منك الرد 
ونحن لا نسب الله بل انتم
وبس حقولك شي واحد هو الله يسامحك والرب حيعلمك طريق الخلاص وانا ااكدلك هالحكي
على العموم مشكور


----------



## anass 357 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



بو حبيبه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> (وَأُوحِيَ إِلَى نُوحٍ أَنَّهُ لَن يُؤْمِنَ مِن قَوْمِكَ إِلاَّ مَن قَدْ آمَنَ فَلاَ تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَفْعَلُونَ (36) وَاصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا وَلاَ تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ إِنَّهُم مُّغْرَقُونَ )
> 
> صدق الله العظيم
> ...



آآآآآح ضربة مووووجعة
مرة أخرى يكذب الأنجيل بالإضافة إلى 51


----------



## asula (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



anass 357 قال:


> آآآآآح ضربة مووووجعة
> مرة أخرى يكذب الأنجيل بالإضافة إلى 51



اخي شنو تقصد ان الانجيل كذب 
ولا ضربة موجعة ولا شي 
هذا كلو خرافات وخزعبلات 
تريدني اكذب الانجيل واصدق خرافات 
لا تتركون الاصل وتدورو على تفاهات 
عن جد ماكو عقول


----------



## anass 357 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> اخي شنو تقصد ان الانجيل كذب
> ولا ضربة موجعة ولا شي
> هذا كلو خرافات وخزعبلات
> تريدني اكذب الانجيل واصدق خرافات
> ...



حسناً
لم تعرفي ماهي الضربة القوية ولماذا قلتها
لأنك لو عرفت ـ ما وجد عن إنجيلكم لما استغربت
تعز الأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم


----------



## بو حبيبه (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*اخويا انت تعلمو ان الله هو الواحد وليس المسيح *​ 
*ثاني شي المسيح بشر ان ياتي من بعدو رسول اسمو احمد*​ 
*ثالث شي الرجال في الكنايس عندكو معرفش بتسمهم اية يعرفو تماما ان الانجيل محرف ولكن يخبون عليكم *

*رابع شي المسيح  مقلش اصلا اغفر لهم يا ابتا انهم لا يعلمو هذا كلام  افلام زي الفلم الي طلعو واحد حمار مخرج مش فاكر اسمو*​ 
*بد كل الادلئل اكدتو لي الفكرة انك بهايم لنكم لا تعقلون*​ 
*ثالث شي والاهم ان عندنا لو اي واحد مات يغسل ويلف بلف ابيض لكن عندكو كما مات كما يغسل هههههههه*​ 
*سبحان الله النجس نجس حتي لو مات اثناء جماعو مع زجتو يدفن كما هو ههههههههههه يارب سبجان *​ 
*:yahoo:الحمد لله علي نعمه العقل :yahoo:*​


----------



## يوسف المطرف (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

احمد ربي على نعمت العقل واحمد ربي مليون مرة اني مسلم ولد مسلم


----------



## anass 357 (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



بو حبيبه قال:


> *اخويا انت تعلمو ان الله هو الواحد وليس المسيح *​
> *ثاني شي المسيح بشر ان ياتي من بعدو رسول اسمو احمد*​
> *ثالث شي الرجال في الكنايس عندكو معرفش بتسمهم اية يعرفو تماما ان الانجيل محرف ولكن يخبون عليكم *
> 
> ...



ههه
معك حق
بالإضافة إلى أن الأكاديمية الفرنسية و جدت 51 غلطة في الإنجيل
وهذه 52
ولا زالت المزيد من التكذيبات


----------



## asula (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



بو حبيبه قال:


> *اخويا انت تعلمو ان الله هو الواحد وليس المسيح *​
> *ثاني شي المسيح بشر ان ياتي من بعدو رسول اسمو احمد*​
> *ثالث شي الرجال في الكنايس عندكو معرفش بتسمهم اية يعرفو تماما ان الانجيل محرف ولكن يخبون عليكم *
> 
> ...



يعني صدق اتالم نم هذا الحكي والرب يسوع بالفعل من قال يسمعون وكانهم لا يسمعون وينظرون وكانهم لا ينظرون 
شنو تقصد ان الرب يسوع ما قال ((يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون))
يعني انت الواضح كنت واقف تحت الصليب ساعة الصلب لان انت بتقول هو ما قال هذا الشي 
وبتقول كلام افلام 
وين كلام افلام ؟؟
لازم محمد ايضا من تزوج كل البنات همين كلام افلام لو شنو رايك؟؟
والشي الثاني الانجيل المحرف الوحيد هو انجيل برنابا 
واحنا مو غشمة ان الكنيسة تخفي عنا شي
وبعدين لا وجود محمد بكتبنا وهذا الشي قاهركم لان تعرفون ان محمد بح
ماكو
وما اسمحلك توقل ان الرب يسوع نجس 
لان احنا الرب يسوع ما تزوج مو مثل محمد ما خلى بنت تعتب علي
والشي الاخ انتو بتموتو وتعيشو بالجنس والنجاسة مو احنا 
وبعدين منو هذا الي بينغسل من يموت؟؟
احنا بالمسيحية لا نهتم بالجسد مثلكم 
ومو مهم تكون تعرف شي لان تعرف كثير ان دينكم باطل 
وحتعرف هالشي 
وحنلتقي انا وانت فوق بالسماء وحنشوف منو حيبكي ويطلب الرحمة 
ههههههههههههههه
الله ياخذ بايكم


----------



## asula (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



anass 357 قال:


> ههه
> معك حق
> بالإضافة إلى أن الأكاديمية الفرنسية و جدت 51 غلطة في الإنجيل
> وهذه 52
> ولا زالت المزيد من التكذيبات




ممكن اعرف ليش تطلعون الكذب وتصدقوه الانجيل ما غلط بولا شي
الله يسلم قرانكم الي كلو ماخوذ وململم منا ومنا
وانجيلنا حق وعقيدتنا حق


----------



## S W (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

Asula
ما شاء الله عليك قويه في دينك ويعجبني الشخص الي يدافع عن دينه ولو بحياته
بس صراحه احس انك تعيشي في عالم روحاني دون التقيد بالحقيقه
لا تتكلمي على رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا رسولنا عيسى عليه السلام
لا تقولي رسولكم ورسولكم
انتي وريني ايش سويتي في حياتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
القوي ليس بكلامه على الناس
القوي بفعله في دينه وماذا قدم في دنيته
صحيح حنلتقي جميعا يوم القيامه يوم الحساب وسيحاسب جميعنا على ذلك
لكن السؤال ليس في الملاقاه
السؤال من أفلح ومن خسر ....
قال تعالى :   ( قد أفلح المؤمنون * الذين هم في صلاتهم خاشعون * والذين هم عن اللغو معرضون * والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون * والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون * إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين * فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون * والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون * والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون * أولئك هم الوارثون * الذين يرثون الفردوس هم فيها خالدون )


----------



## S W (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> ممكن اعرف ليش تطلعون الكذب وتصدقوه الانجيل ما غلط بولا شي
> الله يسلم قرانكم الي كلو ماخوذ وململم منا ومنا
> وانجيلنا حق وعقيدتنا حق



يا فتاة استغفر الله
الحين القرآن كلامه مو كلام بشر حتى علماء اللغة ما يقدروا يقولوا مثل هالكلام وحتى الرهبانيين والقسيسيين واليهوديين وجميع الخلق من بداية خلقهم وحتى يومك هذا مؤمنين بأن القرآن منزل من الله وبعدين تقولي ململم منا ومنا ؟؟؟
يكفي شهاده القسيسيين انه القرآن كتاب سماوي من الله
شهادتك ما راح تسوى مثقال ذره من خردل
هههههههههههههههههههه
ما راح يأثر في احد كلامك بس كان من جد يقهر
يعني انا بعرف كيف الانسان يفكر في عصر تقدم فيه التفكير والتنكلوجيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
استخدمي عقلك اكثر واكثر
واذا كنتي متاكده من كلامك جيبي لنا دليل على ان القرآن حرف من قبل 1428 سنه
القرآن نفسه نفسه لو تجمعي كل الصغار والكبار من شرق الارض وحتى مغربها راح يتلون لك القرآن نفسه نفسه
السبع القراءات نزلت من الله وكلهم عارفينها ومحد يقدر يقول غلط او غير غلط
القرآن نفسه نفسه بالسبع القراءات كل المسلمين مقرين بهذا الشي
اذا انحشرتي لا تسبي رسولنا لو سمحتي
عندك حجه قوليها
ما عندك لا تتكلمي فحسب
سمع الله لمن حمده


----------



## asula (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



s W قال:


> يا فتاة استغفر الله
> الحين القرآن كلامه مو كلام بشر حتى علماء اللغة ما يقدروا يقولوا مثل هالكلام وحتى الرهبانيين والقسيسيين واليهوديين وجميع الخلق من بداية خلقهم وحتى يومك هذا مؤمنين بأن القرآن منزل من الله وبعدين تقولي ململم منا ومنا ؟؟؟
> يكفي شهاده القسيسيين انه القرآن كتاب سماوي من الله
> شهادتك ما راح تسوى مثقال ذره من خردل
> ...





دفاع حلو 
بس احنا ما يصير نحكي على قرانكم ؟؟
بس انتو حلال تحكو 
والله عجيبة انتو
بعدين منو قال ان القران منزل من السماء 
القراء ليس منزل من السماء وتريد الدليل 
روح شوف قمص زكريا كيف فصفص قرانكم فصافيص
يعني القسان والشمامسة يريدون يتيهون شعبهم 
مو مهم
طيب ليش ما تبعو قرانكم 
كان شفتو البابا والقسان والرهبان كلهم ماشين واركم 
اخي فكر انت 
الحياة فانية 
دور على طريق الاخلاص اخي 
لان بعدين ما يفيد الندم
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## asula (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



anass 357 قال:


> حسناً
> لم تعرفي ماهي الضربة القوية ولماذا قلتها
> لأنك لو عرفت ـ ما وجد عن إنجيلكم لما استغربت
> تعز الأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم



يعني اخي ارجوك افهمني 
حيجي واحد عالم وباحث حيقول محمد مات بفرنسا ولقينا جثمانو حتروحو وحتصدقو ؟؟
مين حتصدق القران لو واح انسان مكتشف وحنتظر ردك
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## asula (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



يوسف المطرف قال:


> احمد ربي على نعمت العقل واحمد ربي مليون مرة اني مسلم ولد مسلم



حتتاسف على هالايام بوقت قريب جداا


----------



## asula (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



S W قال:


> Asula
> ما شاء الله عليك قويه في دينك ويعجبني الشخص الي يدافع عن دينه ولو بحياته
> بس صراحه احس انك تعيشي في عالم روحاني دون التقيد بالحقيقه
> لا تتكلمي على رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا رسولنا عيسى عليه السلام
> ...




عجبني كلامك وشكرا على هالكلام 
بس حقولك شي مو مهم انا شو سويت بحياتي 
دعني انا اسالك شو سويت في حياتك 
تعرف انا قريت كثير
وطلعت على كتب كثير
وبعرف الطريق الي انا اسلكو هو طريق ضيق كثير
بس انت فكر في نفسك وفي عقلك هل انت مقتنع انت تمشي صح؟؟
مع فائق احترامي والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## S W (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انا من يوم ولادتي وفطريا ولو مافي احد علمني طريق الحق
فطريا وبحمد الله ونعمته وفضله اولا واخيرا  راح اعرف انه الي خلقني هو الله
راح اعرف انه ربي الي خلقني مستحيل يكون انسان مثلي
مستحيل يصلب
مستحيل يضحي عشان خطايا الناس ولا ليش نعبده من الاصل
ما نسوي الي في راسنا وخلاص كل خطايانا مغفوره ؟؟؟
ركزي على هالكلام
الله غني عن مخلوقاته اجمعين وغني عن السماوات والارض وغني عنك حتى
لو كفرتي ودخلتي جهنم ما نقص ذلك من ملكه شيئا
ولو اسلمتي وعبدتيه ودخلتي الجنه ما زاد ذلك في ملكه شيئا
حتى انا وحتى الرسل اجمعهم وحتى رسولي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحتى رسولي عيسى عليه السلام
الله غني عن عبادة عباده له ما يحتاج لعبادتنا
غني عنا
نحن محتاجون للرب وليس العكس سبحانه وتعالى
انما نحن في دار ابتلاء واختبار فقط وهذه حكمة ربنا ومشيئته
يدخل من يشاء في رحمته ويخرج من يشاء عن رحمته كله تحت مشيئته ورحمته
فيه حديث للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما معناه
انه محد يدخل الجنه حتى الرسول نفسه صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فاستغرب الصحابه قالوا حتى انت يا رسول الله
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى انا الا برحمته سبحانه وتعالى
كلنا تحت رحمته ان شاء غفر لنا وان شاء عذبنا حتى لو عبدناه 24 ساعه وكلنا ساجدون له
لكن الله عادل ويحكم بالعدل والله غفور رحيم والله قوي عزيز وله الاسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى سبحانه وتعالى ( راجعي ردي الي ذكرت فيه اسماء الله الحسنى )
ابو بكر رضي الله عنه قال كلمة تدل على عقلانية وقوة الايمان لمن مات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : من كان يعبد محمدا فإن محمدا قد مات ومن كان يعبد الله فإن الله حي لا يموت ...هذا قوة الايمان ومعنى العبودية لله وتقديسه وتمجيده وتعظيمه 
انا اقوى من كلمة متيقن ومن كلمة مؤمن ومن كلمه مسلم بأن طريقي هو طريق الحق الحمدلله
مهما حصل ما راح اغير تفكيري
صحيح اني اذنب واخطئ لاني انسان مو ملائكة
اتعلم واتوب الحمدلله
نحن في آخر الزمان الي كثرت فيه الفتن
صلة المؤمن بالله 24 ساعه في الفجر وفي الظهر وفي العصر وفي المغرب وفي العشاء
لسان المؤمن رطب بذكر الله في السر والعلن
رطب بذكر الله في البر والبحر والجو
رطب بذكر الله في السراء والضراء
نحمده ونسبحه ونمجده ونقدسه
لا ننسبه الى شي بسيط بانه صلب او تخريف من هذا القبيل
ما اعرف ايش حكاية الصليب هذا و ايش معناه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علامة اكس ايش الفايدة منها ما اعرف
لو كان الصليب شي مقدس لكانت السماوات على شكل صليب ولكان اعظم المخلوقات على شكل صليب
بل لو كان كذلك لكان عرش الرحمن على شكل صليب تعالى الله عن ذلك
ما قراتي ردي الطويل الي ذكرت فيه اسماء الله
اقرايه مره ثانيه وثالثه ورابعه وافهمي الاسامي وراجعي مفردات اللغة وعلى معانيها
وانا راح أأكد لك انه تفكيرك راح يتغير من ناحيه تعريفك للرب
اختي
لمن تقراي كلامي لا تقرايه على اساس انك تردي عليا وتسكتيني
ردي عليا على انه كلامي يدخل المنطق والعقل ولا ما يدخل المنطق والعقل
اقراي كلامي على انه غلط وعلى انه الفطره ما تستوعبها
مو على انك تصدي لي وتردي عليا وتحاجيني على كلامي
انا اقرا كلامك على اساس اني اشوف كلامك يستوعب ولا لا
اقرا كلامك اشوف اذا فيه غلط في تفكيري ولا لا
والله العظيم من بداية ما شفت ردودك في كل المواضيع ما قدر عقلي يوافق شي ولا وقف عشان يفكر في كلمة منك
كل مسيحي يرد على اي موضوع انا بحاول اني اقرا كلامه على اساس اني اشوف هل انا غلط ولا لا
بس مو قادر لييييييييييييييه
عارفه ليه ؟
لاني درست وتعلمت بحمد الله وتأملت قدرة الله عن طريق الرسل والانبياء والكتب السماوية
مشكلتنا مو في الرب
لانه ربي وربك واحد هو الله وكلنا يؤمن بذلك وعارفين انه هو المستحق للعباده
المشكلة في كيفية تعظيم الرب وكيفية عبادته على الطريقة التي يريدها عن طريق ارساله للرسل والكتب السماوية
والله العظيم القرآن شي عظيم انتي ما قراتيه ولا تفكرتي فيه بس يمكن تقراي من منتديات وشيوخ ياخذون آيات ويحاولون تشتيت معانيها بس بحمد لله لم يستطيعوا
القرآن علم الانسان اشياء لو يجلس مليون سنه ما يقدر يعرفها
كيف يعرفها وهو مجرد انسان مجرد مخلوق عقله محدود ما يقدر يعالج نفسه بنفسه الا بمشيئة الله كيف ؟؟؟
الكتب السماويه والرسل هم طريقنا لله
وختام ذلك هو القرآن ورسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
نور الله بصيرتك وقلبك بنور الحق
والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون
كل هذه التقديس والتمجيد والتسبيح والتعظيم ذكره القرآن فهل القرآن قصر في توجيهنا لله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه ملؤ السماوات وملؤ الارض وملؤ ما شئت من شئ بعد


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

فتح الله عليك اخى الكريم ولا تعليق اكثر مما قلته


----------



## فدائي السلام (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ايه يا خي صح لساانك وتسلم يدك الي تكتب الكلام الحلو مع الدليل
موجودة فعلا السفينه وانا باليمن
وارجو من الي مو مصدق ان ياتي الى اليمن ويشوف
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## fawzy omar (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حقا بسم الله الواحد الاحد الذى لاشريك له وقد صدق الله اذ يقول "قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد " صدق الله العظيم  فحين نطق سيدنا عيسى قال انى عبد الله اى لم يقل انه ابن الله ولم يقل انه عضو فى جمعية تدير الكون ولكن نطق وهو فى المهد بأمر من الذى يقول للشىء كن فيكون وقال انى عبد الله اما بعد...

                      اننا كمسلمون لانحتاج الى الى ان نصدق المسيح لاننا نؤمن بانه هو المسيح ابن مريم وانه اتى بالانجيل لاننا نؤمن بالرسل والانبياء جميعا لان سيد الخلق وحبيب الحق امرنا بهذا ولكن الله ارسل بعد سيدنا عيسى سيد العالمين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدين الاسلامى الشامل والخاتم والواجب عليكم انتم ان تؤمنوا به وصدق الله اذ يقول "ان الدين عند الله الاسلام "صدق الله العظيم

                   وختاما يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى فى كتابه الكريم

              بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

   وقولهم انا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم وان الذين اختلفوا فيه لفى شك منه ما لهم به من علم الا اتباع الظن وما قتلوه يقينا بل رفعه الله اليه وكان الله عزبزا حكيما " صدق الله العظيم


----------



## asula (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

تعرف شي
من قال لك اني اعبد شخص غير الله؟؟
ولكن انت من خلال كلامك تقول ان الله لا يهتم بالبشر؟؟
كيف لا يهتم بالبشر 
اصلا الله يحب البشر كثيرا تعرف ليش؟؟
لو الله لا يحب البشر كان ما ارسل لهم كل الانبياء والرسل 
وكيف تقول لي ان الله لا يهتم بان يعبدوه او لا
شنو هالكلام
شنو الله غني
اي صحيح الله غني بالمحبة للبشر

قال الرب يسوع ((لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى لم اتي لادعو ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبة ))
والرب يسوع قال((ان الله يفرح ان يرجع خاطئ واحد الى الخلاص اكثر من تسعة وتسعون بارا ))
الرب يحب البشر كثير
والرب يسوع هو مكانو الجنة لان الرب يسوع لم يرتكب ولا خطيئة واحدة 

الرب يسوع يقول ((ها انا ذا واقف على الباب واقرع ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشى معه ))

واحد هو واضع الناموس القادر ان يخلص ويهلك فمن انت يا من تدين غيرك (يعقوب 4:12

فانه بالجهد يمةت احد لاجل بار ربما لاجل الصالح يجسر احد ان يموت ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا (رومية 5:7,8

فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله (كور1:18

اتمنى ان يدخل الايمان والنور الى قلبك باسم المسيح ربي والهي وينور طريقك ويريك الطريق الصحيح 
وسوف اصلي لك ولاخوتك ليلا ونهارا 


من يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح اشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف كما هو مكتوب اننا من اجلك نمات كل النهار قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا فاني متيقن انه لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا امور حاضرة ولا مستقبلية ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا (رومية 8:35,39

من انت الذي تدين عبد غيرك 

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية (يوحنا 3:16


----------



## asula (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

تعرف شي
من قال لك اني اعبد شخص غير الله؟؟
ولكن انت من خلال كلامك تقول ان الله لا يهتم بالبشر؟؟
كيف لا يهتم بالبشر 
اصلا الله يحب البشر كثيرا تعرف ليش؟؟
لو الله لا يحب البشر كان ما ارسل لهم كل الانبياء والرسل 
وكيف تقول لي ان الله لا يهتم بان يعبدوه او لا
شنو هالكلام
شنو الله غني
اي صحيح الله غني بالمحبة للبشر

قال الرب يسوع ((لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى لم اتي لادعو ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبة ))
والرب يسوع قال((ان الله يفرح ان يرجع خاطئ واحد الى الخلاص اكثر من تسعة وتسعون بارا ))
الرب يحب البشر كثير
والرب يسوع هو مكانو الجنة لان الرب يسوع لم يرتكب ولا خطيئة واحدة 

الرب يسوع يقول ((ها انا ذا واقف على الباب واقرع ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشى معه ))

واحد هو واضع الناموس القادر ان يخلص ويهلك فمن انت يا من تدين غيرك (يعقوب 4:12

فانه بالجهد يمةت احد لاجل بار ربما لاجل الصالح يجسر احد ان يموت ولكن الله بين محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا (رومية 5:7,8

فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله (كور1:18

اتمنى ان يدخل الايمان والنور الى قلبك باسم المسيح ربي والهي وينور طريقك ويريك الطريق الصحيح 
وسوف اصلي لك ولاخوتك ليلا ونهارا 


من يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح اشدة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف كما هو مكتوب اننا من اجلك نمات كل النهار قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا فاني متيقن انه لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا امور حاضرة ولا مستقبلية ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا (رومية 8:35,39

من انت الذي تدين عبد غيرك 

لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية (يوحنا 3:16


----------



## fawzy omar (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

كيف تقتبس يا remon هذا وانتم حرفتم فى الانجيل (كتابكم المقدس) يا هذا


----------



## fawzy omar (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كنت اشتاق ان ادعوكم الى دين الله وهو الاسلام الذى لم يحرف مثل الانجيل ولكنكم اصبحت عيونا عميا وآذانا صما وقلوبا غلفا انكم تعلمون انكم على الباطل ورغم ذلك تغالبون وتعاندون انفسكم فلكم الجحيم ان شاء الله


----------



## fawzy omar (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 اللى يقدر يكلمنى منكم يورينى نفسه وانا هغسله لان الحق هو الحق ونحن معنا سيف الحق وهوالباقي الى قيام الساعة


----------



## anass 357 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> ممكن اعرف ليش تطلعون الكذب وتصدقوه الانجيل ما غلط بولا شي
> الله يسلم قرانكم الي كلو ماخوذ وململم منا ومنا
> وانجيلنا حق وعقيدتنا حق



لست أنا من قال ذلك
بل الأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم هي من قال ذلك
ابحثي في هذا المنتدى و ستجدين ذلك
بالإضافة إلى قصة نوح
في القرآن ذكر أن سفينة نوح استوت على جبل الجودي
أما في إنجيلكم ففي أرارات
هه
من هو الدين الحق
آآآه تذكرت 
الغلطة 52
لو أنني استطعت مراسلة الأكاديمية الفرنسية لتصحح العدد


----------



## S W (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> تعرف شي
> من قال لك اني اعبد شخص غير الله؟؟
> ولكن انت من خلال كلامك تقول ان الله لا يهتم بالبشر؟؟
> كيف لا يهتم بالبشر
> ...



الحمدلله كلامك اكبر تناقض لنفسك
سبحان الله الادلة كلها الي ذكرتيها تدل على ان المسيح عبدالله
المسيح بنفسه يقول الله ولم يقل انا
سبحان الله
وبعدين تقولين انا اعبد شخصا غير الله
كيف تقولي انه الرب في الجنة ؟؟؟
الجنه والنار مسخرات للمخلوقات
ايش يبغى ربنا بالجنه وهو خالقها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا اختي مبين عليك عدم ادراك ووعي معرفة الرب الحقيقية
اكرر ارجعي اقراي نصي مره ثانيه بتركيز وليس بسرعه
وارجع واكرر لك
الله غني عن عباده
صحيح انه الله يفرح بتوبه عبده وووو الخ لكن هو غني عن عباده
ما راح يأثر ذلك شي فيه
عشان كذا من اسماؤه الرحيم والرحمن والرؤوف والغفور والودود لانه رحيم بمخلوقاته وهذا هو سبب عبادتنا له
والله انك مو مدركه معنى الرب
يا بنت الي قاعده تقوليه نقص في الله وانتي قاعده تفتري علي
متى قلت انه الله لا يهتم للبشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قلت لك قاعده تقراي ردي بسرعه واي كلام
يا بنت اعقلي ولا تحسبي نفسك في فيلم تقولي كلام على بالك راح ينقذ البشريه
انتي قاعده تنقصي من ذات الله سبحانه وتعالى 
يا شيخه لو اراد الله ان يهلك من في الارض جميعا لاهلكهم وما نقص ذلك من ملكه شئ
يا شيخه يهلكك ويهلكني ويهلك كل مخلوقاته
احنا له ارواحنا له يتحكم فيها كيفما يشاء سبحانه وتعالى
لا تحسبي نفسك مهمه في هذه الدنيا
لو متي ما راح تبكي السماء عليك
تفكيرك غلط في غلط في معرفتك لله
المشكلة انه في الانجيل مذكور ومبين تعظيم الله
يعني انتي ما تقراي الانجيل حتى
جالسه تنسخي وتلصقي بس ولا عارفه تفسيره
انتي بنفسك قلتي انه المسيح قال ان الله .... وان الله ... يعني هو بنفسه مقر انه عبد الله
كيف تقولي وتسمحي لنفسك انك تطلقي على المسيح كلمة الرب ؟؟؟
هو قال انا رب ؟؟؟
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
يا بنت انا اتكلم عربي
ما راح اجادل اكثر من كذا
انا مو عبيط جالس اتضارب
انا جالس اوريك وافهمك
فكري شويه اعطيني مساعده بس
اتمنى انك تعيدي قراءة ردي الاول والثاني والثالث
قال تعالى  (ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شئ جدلاً )


----------



## asula (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

تعرف شي انا الي غلاطانة الي ناقشتك
تعرف ليش
لان كلامك كلو يثير ضحكي ويثير حزني بنفس الوقت
انا حقولك شي بس واحد
الانجيل ليس محرف
والرب يسوع وهو ابن الله 
ولا اسمح لك الاستخفاف بعقلي
اقرا الانجيل وبعدين تكلم
والشي الاخر 
انت ليش قلبك قاسي قدام عظمة الله
تعرف شي
انا اعرف قيمتي قدام الله 
وبعرف الله يحبني 
وبعرف الرب يسوع فداني من اجل خلاصي 
وهذا اكبر دليل على قيمتي الكبيرة عند الله
واضافة الرب لا يريد ان الناس يخافون منه 
بل يحبوه
وانا لا اطلب منك ان تؤمن او لا تؤمن 
وهذا الشي راجع لك ولا 
واذا شفت انك عبيط فهذا يعنيك مش يعنيني


----------



## S W (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:new2:


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> دفاع حلو
> بس احنا ما يصير نحكي على قرانكم ؟؟
> بس انتو حلال تحكو
> والله عجيبة انتو
> ...



                                   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,
اخى الكريم . الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد فى الود قضيه . انت مش مقتنع ان القرأن كتاب سماوى 
  انت حر, بس الكتاب ال انت مش عاوز تقتنع به ده عرفنى من هو الله وما هى دلائل وجوده ومن الخالق ومن المخلوق . بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .  أَفَلَا يَنظُرُونَ إِلَى الْإِبِلِ كَيْفَ خُلِقَتْ (17) 
 وَإِلَى السَّمَاء كَيْفَ رُفِعَتْ (18) 
 وَإِلَى الْجِبَالِ كَيْفَ نُصِبَتْ (19) 
 وَإِلَى الْأَرْضِ كَيْفَ سُطِحَتْ (20) 
 فَذَكِّرْ إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مُذَكِّرٌ (21) 
صدق الله العظيم . سوره الغاشيه .
  اخى الكريم هداك الله . هذا الكتاب الذى انت لا تقتنع بنزوله عرفنا قدره الله على خلق المخلوقات . عرفنا من هو الله الذى واجب على الأنسان بل جميع الكائنات الحيه ان تعبدوه . سبحان الله . والله اكبر من كل كبير . هذا الكتاب ان شاء الله سوف يدلك كل الدليل من هو الله الخالق المصور . رب ادم وحواء ورب ابراهيم وموسى عليهما السلام رب السموات والارض خالق الخلق اجميعن . سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم , وادعو الله ان يهدينى ويهديك الى طريق الخلاص . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



asula قال:


> تعرف شي انا الي غلاطانة الي ناقشتك
> تعرف ليش
> لان كلامك كلو يثير ضحكي ويثير حزني بنفس الوقت
> انا حقولك شي بس واحد
> ...





> وبعرف الرب يسوع فداني من اجل خلاصي


                                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 اختى الكريمه . انظرى من هو الله حقا . عليك الايجاد الحقيقى له . هل من المعقول او من العدل ان يتساوى الصالح مع الفاسد . هل هذا هو عدل الله . انتى تقولى ان الرب يسوع فدانى من اجل خلاصك . هل جاء الرب يسوع لمساوه الصالح بالفاسد . وانتى تعلمى وانا اعلم ان كل دين به  الصالح والفاسد . ولاكن سبحان الله العظيم جاء القرأن للمسارعه بمغفره من الله . والتائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له . العدل ان الانسان عليه المسارعه لمغفره ربه من ذنوبه وخطايه . ولاكن انا من رأى ان مساوه الصالح والفاسد فى الفداء ليس بعدل  . 



> وهذا اكبر دليل على قيمتي الكبيرة عند الله


  ان الله لطيف بعباده وبجب عبده المؤمن به الموحد لكلمته . ان الله رؤف بعباده.



> والرب يسوع وهو ابن الله


                         بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد .
                                                                                          صدق الله العظيم 
الله سبحانه وتعالى ليس له ابن وعليك الايمان بهذا بل كل الايمان الله واحد احد 
 انظرى من الذى خلق الارض وسواها ومن الذى رف السماء بدون حوامل ومن الذى جعل النار برد وسلام على ابو الانبياء سيدنا ابراهيم . الله ليس له ولد يستعين به لأن الله هو المعين . 
وعليك اختى الفاضله البحث بل كل البحث على توحيد الله كما امرنا سيدنا ابراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهما افضل السلام .ابحثى جيدا من هو ربك من الذى اعطى لكى الروح من الذى يجدد لكى يوميا حواسك الخمسه يجدد لكى نعمه البصر ونعمه السمع ونعمه الاحساس ونعمه الحركه ونعمه التزوق وغيرها من النعم الكثير الذى هو يجددها لنا يوميا . ولو شاء لأخذها جميعا . ابحثى عن الله الذى يرزقنى زيرزقق ويرزق الحشره فى باطن الصخره , ابحثى جيدا عن الله خالق الخلق رب ادم وحواء رب موسى وابراهيم عليهما السلام . رب السموات والارض . سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .



 واختمى كلامى . بالهدايه لى ولكى ولكل من يريد البحث عن الحقيقه وعن وحدنيه الله . سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## eve (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اول شي بودي قول انو بعد غيبتي عن المنتدى
توقعت شوف وعي اكتر من هيك بالنسبة لهل الموضوع....
واتفاجأت بكمية الردود......
حاولت اني اتطلع ع الاغلبية...
ياجماعة اتقوا الله .... مابيصير هيك....
وين الاحترام .....
يعني بالاخير كلنا اخوة ومرجعنا واحد هوي الله.....
ومافي داعي لهل الالفاظ السوقية ....
فكرو بالعقل والمنطق .....
مافي داعي نتأثر بغيرنا...ولا بالتاريخ اللي نصو مزور ...
كلنا عنا ايمان بالمسيح ....ومحمد ....
كل مين لدينو الله يعينو ...لي لنعمل حرب من لاشي
بين الاديان...
ولي التجني بالالفاظ ع مسيحي...ولامسلم
هيدا مالازم يكون من شيم ولاواحد منون ...
انا جد مابعرف شو احكي .....
بس بتمنى توعوا اكتر ...لان الدني فيا اكتر من انو مسلم يسب مسيحي ويئلو دينو غلط....ومسلم يسب مسيحي ويعتبر دينو غلط ....
بس في يوم بينزل نور عليكون كلكون ...
وبيبان كل شي.........
والله يهدينا جميعا .......


----------



## diamont (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

خلي شمس الدفء هذه عليكم و الإسلام ليس جاكيتا تلبس في الشتاء و تخلع في الصيف 

الإسلام نووووووووور صالح لكل زمان و مكان 

وسنعيش و نحيى ونموت على قول لا إله إلا الله , محمدا  رسول  الله​


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اخوانى لو ان الله هو يسوع فلمذا يسب نفسه ويسب اهله ويعترف اهله انه مجنون وهل يعقل ان يكون اله له اب وام واواخوات


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

وانا وبفضل الله اى حد يالى هات دليل على كلامك دا 
انا موجود فى اى وقت
ماشى انا منتظر ردودكم
اى دليل على اى حاجه قولو لىدوانا مش هتاخر


----------



## Tabitha (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



اسد الرسول قال:


> ............ وهل يعقل ان يكون *اله له اب وام واواخوات*




*حضرتك جبت منين إن السيد المسيح كان له أب وإخوة ولأخوات !!!!*


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ادى اول دليل


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

من الانجيل
بتاعكم
لو حبيت نتعرف كلمنى على الاميل


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

يعنى انته عاوزتفهمنى ان يسوع ليس له اخوات ولا اهل


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

طيب لو مش له ازاى شهدوا عليه انه مجنون اى ان يسوع مجنون فى الانجيل 
طيب يبقى كده النجيل محرف ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Tabitha (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*


اسد الرسول قال:



			من الانجيل
بتاعكم
لو حبيت نتعرف كلمنى على الاميل[/QUOTE
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


اسد الرسول قال:


> ]
> 
> *من الإنجيل بتاعنا أزاي يعني!!
> يمكن إنت معاك إنجيل مختلف عننا !!
> ...


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ص علشان اوضح اكتر انته كبعا عندك اميل صح ولا لااااااااااااااااااااااا صح طيب كلمنى على الاميل وانا اقدر افهمك


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

طيب كلام حلو 
يعنى انته بتاول ان يسوع ليس له اخوات ولا اهل طيب كيف شهدوا عليه انه مجنون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسد الرسول (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انا مش عاوز الرابط انا عاوز افيدك ماشى انا عاوز اتكلم الان مش من زمان اوك انا هاجيب الادله وابعتها لك اوك


----------



## Tabitha (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*


اسد الرسول قال:



			ص علشان اوضح اكتر انته كبعا عندك اميل صح ولا لااااااااااااااااااااااا صح طيب كلمنى على الاميل وانا اقدر افهمك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وما المانع إنك تكلمنا هنا بالمنتدى بوجهات نظرك!


على كل هذا هو الرابط:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18977

وهذا موقع آخر:
http://www.pierre2.org/ar/ikhwat.htm









			انا مش عاوز الرابط انا عاوز افيدك ماشى انا عاوز اتكلم الان مش من زمان اوك انا هاجيب الادله وابعتها لك اوك[/
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إفتح موضوع بالنقطة اللي عاوز تتناقش فيها في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة.

تحياتي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

ويقول البابا كيرلس السادس دع الامر لمن بيده الامر ولاتهتم كثيرا فهو يعتنى بنا ..............وانا اقول لكل داء فى الدنيا دواء اما الجهل .........ز؟ انا اعجب ممن لايفهم ويشرح يارب ارحمنا


----------



## asula (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اخي العزيز اسد الرسول
الرب يسوع من قال انه مجنون؟؟
لنفرض انك قرات الانجيل 
جيبلي النص الي قراته وانا افسره لك هذا اذا اصلا قرات الانجيل كما تزعم
والشي الثاني 
نحن كلنا اخوة للرب يسوع 
لان الرب يسوع قال ((من هم اخوتي ؟؟ اخوتي الي يتبعون كلامي ووصاياي ))
عرفت من هم الاخوة


----------



## S W (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
يا معشر القوم
انتم مخلين الآله الي خلقكم لعبه ولا كيف ؟
ايش الرب اخوكم وايش التخاريف هذي
يا ابن الحلال افهموا 
افهمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا
يعني لو المنغولي فهمته راح يفهم
الله تعالى اكبر من كذا
اكبر من التخاريط الي تقولوها
asula
ايش بتقولي ؟؟؟ الرب يسوع اخوك ؟؟؟
قبل كم يوم تقولي هو ربي
وذحين صار اخوك ؟؟؟
انا مو فاهم كيف تعبدي رب وهو يتحلى بهذه الصفات 
مره ابن ومره ابو ومره اخو ومره مدري ايش
سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون
والله العظيم لو تعيشوا مليون سنه ما راح تعرفوا وتعظموا رب العالمين
اقولك روحي اقراي اسماء الله وصفاته تقومي تطنشيني
يا بنت حرام اشد التحريم الي بتقوليه
عظمي الله وقدسيه
لا تخلي ربنا يسخطك بكلامك هذا
والى جميع المسيح
افهموا واعوا من هو الله وما هي صفاته واسماؤه الحسنى
مو تقولي خرابيط هو اخويا هو ابن هو انسان هو يسوع
بكيفك انت واياه تقولي هو ولا مو هو 
اخاف بكره انتم تصيرون آلاهات مو احسن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون
استغفر الله واتوب اليه
الحمدلله اني اعرف ربنا احسن من اي دين ثاني
الاسلام بين لنا حقيقة الرب وكيفية تعظيمه
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## asula (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اخي انا مئت الف مرة شرحت 
والي ما يعجبا يفهم
وبعدين من نعتت بالمنغولي 
انا مش حقولك شي
بس حقولك الرب يسامحك
ومش مهم الي تحكي 
المهم انا مقتنعة بالي فاهمة
وانا تعبت منك لان دماغك ناشف 
وبصراحة والحقيقة انو انت ما تريد تفهم شي
لان فاهم كل شي خطا 
لاهذا ما قمت اجاوبك
لان انت تلف على نفس النقطة وبدل هالف روح دور واقرا وتثقف
وبعدين تعال اسال 
يعني بس لو تقرا الانجيل بيكفي تفهم
بس شنو اعملك بس تسال اسالة وتلف وتدور
واتمنى الرب ينور عقلك 
وينور طريقك


----------



## S W (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انا لو ما كنت متثقف الحمدلله ما كنت رديت عليك ولا شاركت في اي موضوع من الاصل
على العموم هذي وجهة نظرك واحترمها
انا الي عليا سويته وقلته
والحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## asula (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

الثقافة يا اخي مو تتهم احد انه منغولي؟؟


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

يا اخواني هذا المنتدى العام 
للمواضيع العامة 
شكرا


----------



## abdallah (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



Br-Andrew قال:


> ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟
> [/COLOR]



و مين اللى قالك اننا مش بنؤمن بسيدنا عيسى
احنا بنؤمن بيه كنبى زى كل الانبياء


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

عجبي على نبى يحتاج إلى حماية من البشر وتضحية بالاب والام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

اولاااا لا النبي لا يحتاج الى تضحيات منا او من ابائنا و امهاتنا....
بل هي تعبير عن صدق محبتنا لرسولنا عليه الصلاه والسلام ... واستعدلدناا للتضحيه من اجله بما هو غاااالي .... فلاا تفسر كلاامي على هواااك...

نعم الله واحد، فنقول باسم الأب والأبن والروح القدس الله واحـــــــــــــــــــد أمين
وبقانون الإيمان : نومن برب واحد
لمن ماذا عن وحدانية الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هلى واحدنية جامدة مثل الحجر حاشااااااااااااااااااااا
وحدة الله وحدانية جامعة
الله واحد موجود بذاته (الآب)، ناطق بكلمته (الأبن)، حى بروحة (الروح القدس)
فالهنا واحد بثلاث صفات ذاتية: الوجود ، العاقل، الحى
هل هذا فيه أى كلام عن صاحبة وتزواج وتناسل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل تستغرب عندما نقول أنك أنسان واحد، ولكن بنظرة عميقة لك أجد أنك جسد وعقل و روح
هل الله سطحي لهذة الدرجة حتى تقول أن الله أحد!!!!!!!!!
نعم الله واحد لكن وحدانيتة أعمق وأسمى من الوحدانية المجردة البسيطة

 ما ذكرته ليس له صله بالموضوع فانا ما قلته هو استفتتاح لكلاامي....وهو من الادااب الاسلاميه عند بدا حوااار او القااء كلمه .... حمداا وثنااء لله على نعمه وتصديقاا لنبي الامه عليه الصلاه والسلام...
فلااا داااعي لكل هذه الاستفهامات والتساؤلاتت....يكفى ان تقول ..ما القصد او ما فهمت حتى اشرح لك...وليس لك تحليها على هواك...

الله ليس لديه ديانات ، وكلمة ديانات هذه من أختراع البشر
لكن الله له طريق واحد لخلاص البشر
أبتدا يهيا البشرية ويعلن عن من أدم الى أخر نبى في العهد القديم، جميعهم كانوا يعدون طريق الله.
حتى جاء الأعلان الكامل في المسيح وتحقق قصد الله وصار المسيح هو الطريق الوحديد.
ولا يوجد هناك إحتياج الى أى رسالة بعد، بل كما قال المسيح سوف ياتي بعدي أنبياء كذبة.

اذن انت ترى ان الرسالات قبل المسيح عليه السلام هي رسالات ربانيه صحيحه كما نحن نعتقد...
وكل ما جاء فيها صحيح وقابل للتصديق ؟!!
اذن دعني اقل لك بان رسالتي المسيح عيسى والنبي محمد عليهما السلام قد ورد ذكرهما في العهد القديم من باب البشاره بهمااا...
فكيف تثبت رساله المسيح وتنفي رساله محمد...

تعددت البشارات بالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  فى التوراااة وملحقاتها ، ولكن اليهود أزالوا عنها كل معنى صريح ، وصيروها نصوصاً اااحتمالية تسمح لهم بصرفها عنه صلى ااالله عليه وسلم ومع هذااا فقد بقيت بعد تعديلها وتحريفها قوية ااالدلالة على معناها " الأصلى " من حملها على رسول ااالإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن حملها على غيره متعذر أو متعسر أو محااال.
 لأن الكلام " الداخلى " الذى فيها يقطع بأنها " له " دون سواااه ؛ لما فيها من " قرااائن " وبينات واضحة ونعرض - فيما يلى - بعضاً منها:
" وهذه هى البركة التى بارك بها موسى رجل الله بنى إسرائيل قبل موته ".
فقال:
" جاء الرب من سيناء ، وأشرق لهم من ساعير ، وتلألأ من جبل فاران " (2). 

فى هذا النص من التوراه إشارة إلى ثلاث نبوات:
الأولى: نبوة موسى عليه ااالسلام التى تلقاها على جبل سيناااء.
الثانية: نبوة عيسى عليه ااالسلام وساعير هى قرية مجاورة لبيت ااالمقدس ، حيث تلقى عيسى عليه ااالسلام أمر رسااالته.
الثالثة: نبوة محمد صلى ااالله عليه وسلم وجبل فارااان هو االمكان الذى تلقى فيه - عليه الصلاة والسلام - أول ما نزل عليه من ااالوحى وفاراان هى مكة ااالمكرمة مولد ومنشأ ومبعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وهذه ااالعبارة - مرة أخرى - تضمنت خبراً وبشااارتين:
فااالخبر هو تذكير موسى بفضل الله عليه حيث أرسله إليهم رسولاً.
والبشارتان:
ااالأولى: خاصة بعيسى عليه السلام. وااالثانية خاصة بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وموقف اااليهود منهما النفى: فلا الأولى بشارة بعيسى ابن مريم ولا الثانية بشارة برسول الإسلام.
لكن موقفكم انتوا  فإن النفى - عندهم - خاص ببشااارة رسول الإسلام. فقلتم  إن " فاااران " هى " إيلات " وليست مكة. وأجمع على هذا " ااالباطل " 
واضعوا كتاب: قاموس الكتاب المقدس. وهدفهم منه واضح إذ لو سَلَّمُوا بأن " فاااران " هى مكة المكرمة ، اذا جاء في العهد القديم في قصه ولاده اسماعيل عليه السلام :إن إبراهيم عليه السلام استجاب لسارة بعد ولادة هاجر ابنها إسماعيل وطردها هى وابنها فنزلت وسكنت فى " برية فاران "....وجميعناا يعرف بان ذلك كاان في مكه حيث مااء الزمزم مازال يتدفق الى يومناا هذاا..
فاذاا اثبتواا بان فااارااان هي مكه ...لكااان ذلك دليلا كافياا يثبت صدق نبوه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...وذلك بالتاكيد قطع رقاابكم اسهل عليكم من الااعتراف به...
واذاا خالفتم وقلت لاا باان فاران هي ايلاات وليست مكه...فبذلك يكونون قد خالفوا ماا جااء في العهد القديم...
امر اااخر :
ترتيب ااالأحداث الثلاااثة فى ااالعبارة المذكورة:
جاء من سيناء وأشرق من ساعير وتلألأ من فاران. هذا الترتيب الزمنى دليل  على أن تلألأ من جبل فارااان  تبشير قطعى بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وفى بعض النسخ   العبارة: " واااستعلن من جبل فارااان " بدل " تلألأ ..


هل القران الذي هو رساله لكل البشر يُمكن أن يفهمة الأنجليزي والهندي والفرنس و..........الخ
الا يتحتم على كل مسلم أن يعرف العربية ويقرا القران بالعربية وهو لا يفهم أى شىمنه لكى يكسب حسنات

لم أعرف ان عيسى أُرسل الى المسيح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟

ماذا عن الدين الاسلامي ...الم ينتشر في كثير من بقااع الارض؟؟؟ الم ترى  المسلم الفرنسي والانجليزي والامريكي والياباني والماليزي والهندي والافريقي والعربي ؟؟؟ 
نعم القراان نزل باللغه العربيه ..... ولقد وجدت له تفاااسير باكثر من لغه ....حتى يتسنى للمسلم فهم العقيده ثم يتعلم العربيه ويبدا اداء الشعائر الدينيه...
امر ااخر ماذا عن التوراه والانجيل .؟؟؟
الم ينزل العهد القديم بالعبريه وتم ترجمته الى الاتينيه لاحقا ...ثم ظهرت النسخ الانجليزيه والعربيه.؟؟؟
لانه وبالتاااكيد ان اللغه الانجليزيه لم تكن لغه العصر ذلك الوقت بل اللاتينيه .....
اليس ما تقراه وتتبعه من الكتاب المقدس هي نسخه عربيه لاااغير ...
الا يورد ذلك احتماااال تغيير المعنى مع تغير اللفظ...
اماااا القرااان فانه بقي باللغه التي انزل بهاااا ....لاااا يحرف ولا ينقرض.....باااااااااااااقي بتشريعاته السمحه الى قياااام السااعه....

تناقض نفسك بشدة
المسيحية كانت حق ومن رب العالمين، هل الحق يتغير ويتبدل
لو سالتلك سوال بسيط 
هل يُمكن أن يُحرف القران؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أعرف أجابتك لا يُمكن
أن كان لا يُمكن تحريف القران لأنه كلام الله وحفظة من التحريف
فكيف أن الأنجيل وهو ايضاً رسالته وكلمتة يُحرف
اليس هذا طعن في قدرة الله وسلطانة وأن البشر اقوى منه ليحرفوا كلمتة
وهل تغير الله كان لا يبالي بكلامة ليُحرف وقت التوارة والأنجيل وأصبح قوي فقط في عصر الأسلام ليحفظ رسالته في القران!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
أننا نعترف أن التوارة هى كلمة الله لذلك نضمها لكتابنا المقدس ولا نخاف ، لأننا نعرف أن كلام لا يتغير ولا يتناقض.
ولا يُعطي الله رسالة لينقضها في رسالة ودين أخر، بل طريق وخطة الله لخلاص البشر واحد

تعرف لماذا يقول المسلمين أن الأنجيلب مُحرف؟؟؟؟
ببساطة لأن هناك تناقض بين كلام الأنجيل والقران فلو قالوا أن الأنجيل كلمة الله الثابتة ساعتها يظهر كذب وتناقض القران وأنه ليس من الله
وفي نفس الوقت لا يستطيعون أنكار أن هناك رسالة من الله أسمها التوارة والأنجيل
فللخروج من المازق يقلون ويخدرون نفوسهم أن الأنجيل حق والمسيحية كانت حق لكن الأن تحرفت
وهذا كلام ضد المنطق والعقل والمعروف عن الله ورسالته أنها ثابتة ولا تبديل لكلام الله
وأن تحرف الأنجيل أنا الوم الله لماذا لم يحفظ الأنجيل كلمتة!!!!!!!!!!!!؟ 

اذااا كااان فعلااا كلااامك صحيح بااان الكتب السماااويه لم تحرف ولم تتغير ....فلمااا اصحاااب العهد القديم في الماااضي لم يعترفوااا بكثير من الاااسفاار التي ادخلت ضمن العهد الجديد...
اثبتواا لكم البعض ورفضوااا الااخر..
ارجو الرد لااان الحاااال ينطبق هناااا..
كل دياااانه تثبت التي قبلهاااا وترفض التي بعدهاااا.....
امر اااخر وهو انه في كل الديانات السابقه اوكل حفظ الكتب السماااويه الى من امن مع الرسل ....
واذاا اقتظت مشيئه الله ان يتم تحريفهااا فلم لااا....ان الله لا يعجزه شي في الارض ولا في السمااء فان اراد شيئا فانمااا يقول له كن فيكون.....
او تعتقد ان الله اراد  الكون كاملاا والناااس في ود واخوه ابديه ....
اين الامتحااان والبلااء؟؟؟
اين الاحقيه والسبقيه؟؟
اي المضحون بالنفس والصادقون الاوابون؟؟؟ وماذا عن المشركين الملحدين النااكرين للربوبيه والالوهيه؟؟؟
هل امن بالرسل السابقه جميع الناااس ؟؟ هل فعلااا تحققت الغايه من الرساااله ؟؟؟
الا يقدر الله وهو مالك الملك ان يجعل جميع من في الارض على الدين القويم؟؟؟
بلى سبحااانه وتعااالى ....
ولكن هناااك حكم من ما حصل ....
وليس لك او غيرك ان يسال عنهاااا ....فهي مما استاثر الله به من علم الغيب....
ام تنكر هذااا ايضاااا.....؟؟؟؟؟؟
راااجع كلااامي ..تجاااهل للحظه بانك مسيحي وانني مسلمه ...وراجع كلااامي وافهم المقصود وكف عن تحليل كلماااااتي كماا اردت ...اسالني ان لم تفهم شيئاا...فهذه هي كلمااااتي اناا كتبتهاا ...وكاان حقاا على من يريد ان يفهمهااا ان يفهمهااا كمااا اراد كاتبهااا.....عندهاااا لن تجد اي تناااقض في كلاااامي...


اللهم ارني الحق حقاا والهمني اتبااعه... وارني الباطل باطلا وارزقني اجتنابه...

تحياااااااااتي...


اياااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## asula (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> عجبي على نبى يحتاج إلى حماية من البشر وتضحية بالاب والام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> اولاااا لا النبي لا يحتاج الى تضحيات منا او من ابائنا و امهاتنا....
> بل هي تعبير عن صدق محبتنا لرسولنا عليه الصلاه والسلام ... واستعدلدناا للتضحيه من اجله بما هو غاااالي .... فلاا تفسر كلاامي على هواااك...
> ...





سلام الرب يسوع معكي اختي
انا استغربت من شي في كلامكي
وهذه هى البركة التى بارك بها موسى رجل الله بنى إسرائيل قبل موته ".
فقال:
" جاء الرب من سيناء ، وأشرق لهم من ساعير ، وتلألأ من جبل فاران "
شنو بهذه الكلمات دلالة على محمد؟؟
ولا شي
من وين فسرتي واقنعتي نفسك بهل شي؟
اختي العزيزة لم يذكر نبيكم باي مكان لا بالتوراة ولا بالانجيل 
يعني اسالي اي يهودي حيقولك لا 
واسالي اي مسيحي حيقولك لا
وانا حسالك سؤال؟
لو ذكر بالفعل في التوراة او الانجيل لماذا لا نقول؟
ليش ذكر كل الانبياء الا محمد لا 
شنو عداوة لو شنو
ولا تقولين حرف لان ان الله قادر ان يحمي الانجيل ولن يمسح منه اي سفر او اي اية
وان الله يقدر ان يمنع ان تخفى الاسفار
يعني كلامك مش معقول
لان حتى الصابئة ما يعترفون بمحمد ولا اي طائفة 


يعني ليش الله يحمي القران وما يحمي الانجيل 
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اسمعو يا جماعة  انتو جيبولي  --- الانجيل --- الي انكتب بأيد ----- يسوع -----  وليكن كتاب كتب قبل 2000 سنة ----- وقتها انا هصير مسيحي على طوووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

تحياتي


----------



## asula (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



فلسطيني مسلم قال:


> اسمعو يا جماعة  انتو جيبولي  --- الانجيل --- الي انكتب بأيد ----- يسوع -----  وليكن كتاب كتب قبل 2000 سنة ----- وقتها انا هصير مسيحي على طوووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> 
> تحياتي[/quo
> وانت اخي جيب القران الي انكتب على يد الرسلو وبعدين نؤمن به


----------



## googa2007 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

هذا حوار لافائدة منة
ولن يصل الى نتيجة لكل من الطرفين
فالرسالة وصلت لاخوتنا المسلمين
وكل منهم مسئول عن قرارة 
وفى المنتهى
قال يسوع " انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان"


----------



## fredyyy (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*انظروا ماذا قال المسح وهو على الصليب

قد أكُمل ..... لا يوجد عمل آخر ليعمله الانسان أياَ من كان

فالفداء تم ..... فلا يوجد فادي آخر (صرنا مقبولين أمام الله بذبيحة المسيح)

والخلاص تم ...... من سلطة الخطية .... بالذي غلب الموت وقام 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الكتاب كامل ولا حاجة لآخر 
وهو إرفع وأسمى وأجل وأعظم ما كُتب

يكفي أنه كتاب صاحبة يغير سلوك الخاطى وميوله وأهدافه*

* مرقس 5
 3  كان مسكنه في القبور ولم يقدر احد ان يربطه ولا بسلاسل.
 4  لانه قد ربط كثيرا بقيود وسلاسل فقطع السلاسل وكسر القيود.فلم يقدر احد ان يذلله.
 5  وكان دائما ليلا ونهارا في الجبال وفي القبور يصيح ويجرح نفسه بالحجارة.
 6  فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له

 15  وجاءوا الى يسوع فنظروا المجنون الذي كان فيه اللجئون جالسا ولابسا وعاقلا.فخافوا.

 18  ولما دخل السفينة طلب اليه الذي كان مجنونا ان يكون معه.
*


----------



## maggma (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*ريمون
اسبتلى ان الهك مش ابن زنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
انا متاكد انة ابن زنا لانك من سلالتة؟؟
واسال  اهلة واهليبة  و رحاب واستير وبنت  ديفيد وبيتشيبع  وسلملى على حرقيل ونشيد الانشاد
اللة يرحمك يا برنارد شو
قال ضعو هذا الكتاب فى خزانة حديدية ابعدوة عن متناول ايدى الاطفال*


----------



## بو حبيبه (23 أغسطس 2007)

*لماذا وجد المسيح من غير أب ؟*

*لماذا وجد المسيح من غير أب ؟ *









لو تخيل احدنا انه كان يعين مريم عليها السلام أثناء الوضع قبل 2000 عام في مذود للبقر كما يحكي الإنجيل ، أكان يتخيل للحظة ان ذلك المولود الصغير النازل من فرجها هو رب العالمين ؟!! 

إن العقل البشري ينفر من هذه الفكرة ! 
علماً بأن هذا المولود الصغير الذي هو الله حسبما يؤمن المسيحيون قد نجس أمه 40 يوماً بعد الولادة كأي مولود طبقاً لما جاء في انجيل لوقا [ 2 : 22 ] فهو يقول : (( ثم لما تمت الايام لتطهيرها ( أي مريم ) حسب شريعة موسى ، صعدا به ( أي المولود ) إلي أورشليم ليقدماه إلي الرب )) ( طبعة الفاندايك ) 
فهل هذا المولود الذي نجس أمه 40 يوماً هو صورة الله ؟!




أي عاقل يقول بهذا ؟!



​
(( مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَلا لِآبَائِهِمْ كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ إِنْ يَقُولُونَ إِلا كَذِبًا )) الكهف : 5 
ان المسيحيون يتخذون من ميلاد المسيح المعجز برهاناً على ألوهيته ، ذلك أنه ولد من غير أب. وللرد عليهم نقول : 

إن وجود المسيح من غير أب لا يمكن مطلقاً أن يكون دليلاً على لاهوته ، إذ أن جميع الحيوانات والطيور والحشرات بل إن جميع الجراثيم والفطريات أوجدها الله في الأصل من غير أب ولا أم بل الأقرب إلي ذلك آدم عليه السلام فقد وجد بلا أب ولا أم ! فهل نتخذ من أعجوبة خلق آدم بلا أب ولا أم 
برهاناً على ألوهيته ؟! 

علماً بأن السيدة مريم عليها السلام كانت من بنات آدم ، ولولاها لما وجد المسيح عليه السلام. فهل نظن بعد ذلك ان الله لايستطيع أن يخلق المسيح عليه السلام بهذه الحكمه من غير أب ؟! ​

جاء في إنجيل لوقا [ 3 : 8 ] ان يوحنا المعمدان كان يقول للجموع
*: (( ولا تبدئوا تقولون في أنفسكم لنا إبراهيم أباً فإن الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أولاداً لإبراهيم* )) 

ولقد ذكر بولس في رسالته للعبرانيين [ 7 : 3 ] من هو أولى بالألوهية من المسيح إذا اعتبرنا عدم دخول الأب في تكوين الجنين دليلاً على الألوهية ، فملكى صادق وهو الكاهن الذي كان معاصراً لإبراهيم عليه السلام يقول عنه بولس انه : (( بلا أب بلا أم بلا نسب بلا بداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة )) 
إن هذا يفوق المسيح في كونه بلا أم ولا أب وبلا بداية ! ! ! 

لماذا وجد المسيح من غير أب ؟ 
يقول الدكتور داود علي الفاضلي في كتابه ( أصول المسيحية ) : 

أما خلق المسيح عليه السلام من غير أب فهو أمر واضح ذكره الله حين سألت مريم الملاك عن كيفية وجوده : (( قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا )) 

فولادة عيسى من غير أب تعلن قدرة الله سبحانه وتعالى ، وأنه الفاعل المختار ، فهو الخالق الذي لا يتقيد بقانون الأسباب والمسببات . 

لقد شاءت حكمة الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تشهد الإنسانية هذه الولادة العجيبة للمسيح عليه السلام كي تتلفت من خلالها إلى قدرة الله ، إن عز عليها أن تتلفت إلى العجيبة الأولى - خلق آدم - التي لم يشهدها إنسان ، وثمة حكمة ثانية ، وهي إعادة التوازن الروحي لبني اسرائيل الذي غرقوا في المادية ، فكانت ولادة المسيح الخارقة إعلاناً لعالم الروح . 

لقد بعث الله المسيح لهداية خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة إلي الطريق السوي ، وإخراجهم مما كانوا فيه من سيطرة الوثنية ، وضلال الهيكل . 

وقد كان الله سبحانه وتعالى يريد أن يسمو بالعقلية اليهودية من درجة المحسوس إلي درجة المعقول حتى يهيء عقولهم لتقبل هذه المعجزة الإلهية ( خلق عيسى بدون أب ) ذلك لأنهم قوم غلبت فيهم الأسباب المادية. فكانت معجزة زكريا عليه السلام ، أنه أنجب ابنه ( يوحنا ) في سن متأخرة . وكان اليأس قد تسرب إلي قلبه من أن يكون له ولد وخصوصاً وأن إمرأته عاقر لا تلد إذ تعجب وقال للملاك 

(( كيف أعلم هذا لأني أنا شيخ وامرأتي متقدمه في أيامها ؟ فأجاب الملاك وقال له : أنا جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله وأرسلت لأكلمك وأبشرك بهذا )) [ لوقا 1 : 18 _ 19 ] 

ومن قبل كانت سارة وإبراهيم عليه السلام فقد اقتضت إرادة الله أن تلد سارة العجوز لإبراهيم الشيخ الهرم ابناً هو إسحاق ، وإذا كان إنجاب الرجل العجوز ذرية في شيخوخته محتملاً إلي حد ما فإن إنجاب المرأة حين تتقدم بها السن وتتعدى التسعين سنة يعتبر شبه مستحيل فهي عاقر ، ولكنه أمر الله يقول للشيء : (( كن فيكون )) 

ولهذا حدث لإبراهيم ما أثار عجبه حين بشرته الملائكة بإسحق ، يقول كاتب سفر التكوين
[ 17 : 17 ] 

(( سقط إبراهيم على وجهه وضحك وقال في قلبه : هل يولد لإبن مئة سنة ؟ وهل تلد سارة وهي بنت تسعين سنة ؟ )) 

فهذه المعجزات كان الأولى بالمسيحيين إذا رأوا مثلها أو ما هو أكبر منها أن يصدقوا بها دون إنكار أو مغـــالاة . 
ان ما يعتقده المسلمون في قدرة الله عز وجل هو انه سبحانه وتعالى قادر على خلق الكائنات كما تقتضيه إرادته فيعطي لكل شيء خلقه وما خلق المسيح بدون أب في محيط قدرتة سبحانه وتعالى إلا ذرة في هذا الكون الفسيح . 

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : (( لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ خَلْقِ النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ )) الآية 57 من سورة غافر . 

فالمسيح عليه السلام من مخلوقات الله خلقه بكلمة ( كن ) كما خلق آدم عليه السلام . 

يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى في سورة آل عمران الآية : 59 (( إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ )) 

وهذا كلام حق ، فإنه سبحانه وتعالى خلق هذا النوع البشري على الأقسام الممكنة ليبين عموم قدرته ، فخلق آدم من غير ذكر ولا أنثى ، وخلق زوجته حواء من ذكر بلا أنثى ، وخلق المسيح من أنثى بلا ذكر ، وخلق سائرالخلق من ذكر وأنثى ، وكان خلق آدم وحواء أعجب من خلق المسيح ، فإن حواء خلقت من ضلع آدم ، وهذا أعجب من خلق المسيح في بطن مريم ، وخلق آدم أعجب من هذا وهذا ، وهو أصل خلق حواء . 
ثم ان آدم عليه السلام خلق رجلاً كاملاً لم يتوسط في خلقه بشر بخلاف المسيح الذي عاش في بطن مريم ، وخرج وليداً رضيعاً يحبو ويتبول على نفسه ، كما تفعل سائر أطفال الدنيا . وحواء خلقت امرأة كاملة العقل ناضجة الأنوثة لم تمر بأدوار الطفولة التي مر بها المسيح ! 
ونحن عندما نقارن بين آدم عليه السلام والمسيح عليه السلام فإن المقارنة هي في باب الخلق والتكوين فقط لأنه في هذا الباب افتتن المسيحيون . 
فلهذا شبه الله خلق المسيح بخلق آدم الذي هو أعجب من خلق المسيح فإذا كان الله سبحانه وتعالى قادراً أن يخلقه من تراب ، والتراب ليس من جنس بدن الإنسان ، أفلا يقدر أن يخلقه من إمرأة هي من جنس بدن الإنسان ؟! 
والله سبحانه وتعالى خلق آدم من تراب ، ثم قال له كن فيكون ، لما نفخ فيه من روحه ، فكذلك المسيح نفخ فيه من روحه وقال له كن فيكون ، ولم يكن آدم بما نفخ الله فيه من روحه لاهوتاً وناسوتاً ، بل كله ناسوت ، فكذلك المسيح كله ناسوت . 
وصدق الله إذ يقول في سورة الزخرف : (( إِنْ هُوَ إِلا عَبْدٌ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلًا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ )) ويقول جل جلاله في سورة المؤمنون الآية : 50 : (( وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ )) 

نعم أيها القارىء الكريم لقد جعل الله سبحانه وتعالى ولادة المسيح عليه السلام من مريم عليها السلام بدون أب آية دالــة على قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته ، إلا ان النصارى لم يلتفتوا إلي قدرة الله في خلق المسيح ، فجعلوا المسيح النازل من فرج أمه هو رب العالمين .
فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .​​-------------------------------------
: أخوكم : بو حبيبه:
------------------------------​


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*maggm,a 
ريمون
 قال ضعو هذا الكتاب فى خزانة حديدية ابعدوة عن متناول ايدى الاطفال *


*لقد قال شخص أعتبروه من العظماء أن هذا الكتاب بعد حين سيكون مكانة المتحف 

أنظر مذا حدث لهذا الرجل

مات ودفن وصار بيته بالكامل مطبعة للكتاب المقدس

ما أعظم المسيح ... وما أعظم كلمته المحررة

وهو باقي إلى الآن بعد 2000 عام  يحرر ويغير

ويزرع الحب الحقيقي في النفوس*


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*فلسطيني ......

اسمعو يا جماعة انتو جيبولي --- الانجيل --- الي انكتب بأيد ----- يسوع ----- وليكن كتاب كتب قبل 2000 سنة ----- وقتها انا هصير مسيحي على طوووووووووووووووووووووووووول *

*قال الكتاب المقدس*

* لو 16:31  
فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون*


----------



## fredyyy (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*abdallah
و مين اللى قالك اننا مش بنؤمن بسيدنا عيسى
احنا بنؤمن بيه كنبى زى كل الانبياء *

*لا لا لا   .... هو مش عيسى 

وليس ككل الانبياء
 مت 11:9  
لكن ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا.أنبيا.نعم اقول لكم وافضل من نبي.

 لو 7:26  
بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا.أنبيا.نعم اقول لكم وافضل من نبي.

 مت 12:6  
ولكن اقول لكم ان ههنا اعظم من الهيكل.

 مت 12:41  
رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لانهم تابوا بمناداة يونان.وهوذا اعظم من يونان ههنا.

مت 12:42  ملكة التيمن ستقوم في الدين مع هذا الجيل وتدينه.لانها اتت من اقاصي الارض لتسمع حكمة سليمان.وهوذا اعظم من سليمان ههنا

 عب 1:4  
صائرا اعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما ورث اسما افضل منهم*


----------



## كلام مش مهم (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اسمح لى ان اقدم لك شكر خاص على موضوعك المتيميز

واسمح لى ايضا ان اوثق على كلامك لان هذة كانت تجربتى الشخصية
تعرفت على شاب مسيحي
رايته انه افضل الاشخاص الذين قابلتهم خلقا على الاطلاق
فى البداية صدمت لانه يعتنق الديانة المسيحية
ولكن فيما بعد بدات بقراءة الكتاب المقدس 
وكانت اخلاقه هى السبب الاول لرغبتى فى معرفة المسيح
معرفة ذلك الشىء الذى ينير قلبه 


اخوتى المسيحيين التزموا بتعاليم الرب
لانها اقوى من اى مناقشات 


اكرر شكرى لك اندريو


----------



## thelast (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

انا بضم صوتى ايضا فعلا طريقه كلام الشباب المسيحى لا تليق برب المجد واولاده
صحيح هما فيهم نسبه مستفزه وغلاطه لكن فيهم اكتر بيتناقشوا بالعقل والمنطق


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*مشاركة بآية

 اف 4:29 
لا تخرج كلمة رديّة من افواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحا للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يعطي نعمة للسامعين.*


----------



## حبيب المصطفى (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

نحن لا ننكر المسيح وايماننا به اكبر دليل على ضلالكم .
لانه كما قال اخوانى المسلمين ان الانجيل الذى بين ايديكم هو مختلق ممن تسمونهم اسماء ما انزل الله بها من سلطان.
ان كان فيكم عاقلا فليقرا انجيلكم وليقرا القران وسيعرف لمن تكون الغلبة .


----------



## fredyyy (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*حبيب .......
نحن لا ننكر المسيح وايماننا به اكبر دليل على ضلالكم *.

*أنت تؤمن بالمسيح تاريخياً .... وأنه رجل صالح 

لكن لا تؤمن به كمن يرفع خطايا البشريه 

ولا تؤمن به كالمُصالح بين الله والناس

لا تؤمن به كالخالق 

إذاً ايمانك به لا يُفيدك شئ

أما الضلال فهذا إسقاط حالتك النفسية على الآخرين (ليست صفتنا)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 ....ان الانجيل الذى بين ايديكم هو مختلق .... 

الكتاب المقدس وحي الله نفسه ولا يستطيع احد أن يختلق مثله
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ان كان فيكم عاقلا 

وإن كنا غير عقلاء .... فهل أتيت لتتكلم الى مجانين (عيب كده)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

فليقرا ........... وسيعرف لمن تكون الغلبة .  

الموضوع ليس حرباً بين طرفين 

بل أي من الطريقين يؤدي الى الحياة وأيهما يؤدي الى الموت

الطريق الذي رسمه الله ..... أم الذي فبركه الانسان*


----------



## Br-Andrew (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



كلام مش مهم قال:


> اسمح لى ان اقدم لك شكر خاص على موضوعك المتيميز
> 
> واسمح لى ايضا ان اوثق على كلامك لان هذة كانت تجربتى الشخصية
> تعرفت على شاب مسيحي
> ...



أشكرك أخي الحبيب
لأنك لمست جوهر الفكرة التي أريد توصيلها
وأشكرك على تشجيعك وتصديقك على الفكرة
ما نحتاجه هو حياة مقدسة مكرسّة شاهدة بالحق
وترك النتائج لله
العالم وبالأخص "المسلمين" يحتاجون أن يرّوا سّمو وقداسة والنور والرجاء الذي في الإيمان المسيحي.

أنتهز أيضاُ الفرصة وأقول لم أقصد الإيمان بالمسيح " الإيمان القراني عن المسيح"
وهذا الإيمان عن المسيح هو إيمان ناقص باطل
لكن ما أقصده بالإيمان بالمسيح كما هو أعلن عن نفسه في كلمة الله الأنجيل:

حتى الإيمان بالمسيح مجرد الإيمان العقلي العقائدي بالنسبة للمسيحين لا يفيد شئياُ!!!!!!!!؟
لكن الإيمان المطلوب هو الإيمان الحق كما هو مُعلن بالأنجيل  وإيمان عملي وسيادة المسيح على الحياة وسُكنى الروح القدس.
والتوبة الحقيقة والتحول من طريق الشر والذات إلى طريق التوبة والقداسة 
وأكرر دائماُ:
أن ما يُميز المسيحية لا تدعوك لتعاليم ووصايا وتتركك، بل يُقدم الله لك كل المعونة في المسيح لتتحرر من سلطان الخطيئة والظلمة والشر وتّختبر الفرح الحقيقي والسلام والعلاقة الحميمية الحقيقة مع الله.
لا أدعوك إلى إيمان نظري ميت، بل إيمان حقيقي مُعاش
تعالى بنفسك وأنظر وأدعو المسيح بإيمان لتّختبر الحرية الحقيقة والضمان الإبدي والسلام المفقود والعلاقة الشخصية مع الله.
تعالى وأنظر


----------



## حبيبة المصطفى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

اعجب لاحوالكم هل تظنون ان المسيح بشرا غير عادى...انا مؤمن بان له معجزات وهبها الله عز وجل له ...
ولكنه فى النهاية بشر.. نحن المسلمون نحب المسيح عيسى بن مريم لانه رسول الله وما نزل به من تعاليم لا تختلف عن تعاليم الاسلام.. لان القران والانجيل الحقيقى قد خرجوا من مشكاة واحدة.....  فاين ذلك الانجيل الحقيقى ...


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

*حبيبة المصطفى 
اعجب لاحوالكم

لابد ان تتعجبي إذ جعل الله المسيحيين الحقيقيين أولاده

 1يو 3:1  
انظروا اية محبة اعطانا الآب حتى ندعى اولاد الله.من اجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لانه لا يعرفه.
 1يو 3:2  
ايها الاحباء الآن نحن اولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون.ولكن نعلم انه اذا أظهر نكون مثله لاننا سنراه كما هو.
 1يو 3:10  
بهذا اولاد الله ظاهرون واولاد ابليس.كل من لا يفعل البر فليس من الله وكذا من لا يحب اخاه.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 هل تظنون ان المسيح بشرا غير عادى...

لا لا لا ... المسيح هو الله 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

انا مؤمن بان له معجزات وهبها الله عز وجل له ...

المعجزات التي فعلها المسيح هي من سلطانه الشخصي وبإرادته
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ولكنه فى النهاية بشر.. 

لا لا ... المسيح هو الله الحل في جسد الميسح
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نحن ......نحب المسيح عيسى بن مريم لانه رسول الله

عيسى ليس له ذكر في الكتاب المقدس
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 وما نزل به من تعاليم لا تختلف عن تعاليم .....

وما هي هذة التعاليم ؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

..... فاين ذلك الانجيل الحقيقى ...  

إبحث عنه ستجد الانجيل الحقيقي في قلوب المؤمنين المسيحيين 

وهو الانجيل المُعاش .... وقد كتبه الله بنفسه على قلوبنا   *


----------



## حبيب المصطفى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*

كيف يخطر ببالكم ان سيدنا عيسى بن مريم هو الله ...وان كان هو الله فاين هو...
و كيف لم يذكر اسم عيسى بن مريم فى الكتاب المقدس فسالوا احباركم عنه ...  وكيف يختلف دين واحد فى كتابه المقدس .... و تقولون ان الحل فى جسد المسيح كيف وقد مات ...
انا اعلم انه سيعود ثانية ولكن ليقتل المسيح الدجال .....  وان كانت معجزاته من ارادته فكيف يمكن لانسان عاقل ان يقتل نفسه من اجل التكفير عن ذنوب الاخرين ..
وان كان هو الله فلم لم يغفر لكم ذنوبكم بدون ان يقتل نفسه ...انى اخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم...


----------



## avram (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا يحتاج المسلم ليؤمن بالمسيح؟*



حبيب المصطفى قال:


> كيف يخطر ببالكم ان سيدنا عيسى بن مريم هو الله ...وان كان هو الله فاين هو...
> و كيف لم يذكر اسم عيسى بن مريم فى الكتاب المقدس فسالوا احباركم عنه ...  وكيف يختلف دين واحد فى كتابه المقدس .... و تقولون ان الحل فى جسد المسيح كيف وقد مات ...
> انا اعلم انه سيعود ثانية ولكن ليقتل المسيح الدجال .....  وان كانت معجزاته من ارادته فكيف يمكن لانسان عاقل ان يقتل نفسه من اجل التكفير عن ذنوب الاخرين ..
> وان كان هو الله فلم لم يغفر لكم ذنوبكم بدون ان يقتل نفسه ...انى اخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم...



عزيزي حبيبي المصطفى
سابدا معك مما أنتهيت
حيث تخاف علينا عذاب يوم عظيم، ولا تخاف على نفسك لان قرانك ورسولك قالوا لك: وما منكم الإ ورادها "جهنم"!!!!!!!!!!!؟
ولا أريد التطرق إلى التفصيل حيث الورود حسب التفاسير الأسلامية هى الدخول.
فهل تخاف على أشخاص الله أعلن لهم محبته ورحمته في كلمته "الأنجيل" ووعدهم بالحياة الأبدية المبنية على اساس وهو رحمة الله وعدله؟

وتتستغرب كون المسيح قتل نفسه حسب قولك، ولكن نحن نقول المسيح ضحى بنفسه لأجل البشرية
وأنت معذور لانك لا تعرف شيئاً عن محبة الله وليس لكلمة الله محبة وجود في قرانك الذي تزعم أنه من الله وهو لم يكشف عن جوهر الله وهى " المحبة"
فتقول عن التضحية والفدية قتل!!!!!!!!!!!
ولا تعرف أنه في البشرية التي هى خليقة الله هناك شى أسمة تضحية، فكيف يكون الخالق غير مُضحي؟

وتقول أن كان المسيح هو الله فلماذا لم يغفر لكم دون أن يموت على الصليب؟
ولأان علمك الإسلام أن الله يُضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء، فهو اله هوائي يعمل ما يحلو له
حتى وقت الجنة ممكن الله يدخل شخص صنع كل الخير والإحسان جهنم ، لأنه هو الله يفعل ما يشاء
ولا تعرف أن الله شامل لكل صفاتة، بمعنى لا يثمكن لصفة في الله تلغي صفة أخرى.
فرحمة الله ومحبتة لا تلغي عدل الله  لأنه لو رحمة الله لغت وتجاهلت عدله عندئذ يكون الله ناقص بلا عدل وحاشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لله.
ولكون الإنسان أخطا وجميع البشرية أخطاؤوا ولا يوجد بشر على الأطلاق لم يُخطىْ، فكل البشرية تستحق العقاب حسب عدل الله.
ولان الله مثحب رحيم رحمن، لكن رحمته لا يمكن أن تتجاهل عدله كما ذكرنا.
فكان لابد من فدية تتتحمل عقاب البشرية للكى يتحقق عدل الله وكل من يومن بهذة الفدية" الشخص وهو المسيح" يكون قد حقق عدل الله وبالتالي يُمكن أن يتمتع برحمة الله وغفرانه.
ليس الغفران الذي بدون اساس لكن غفران موسس على عدل الله
ولابد في الشخص الذي يكون فدية من أجل كل البشرية أن يكون بلا خطيئة، لأنه لو عندة خطيئة لأستحق الموت لأجل خطيئتة ولا يكون في صلاحيتة أن يموت بدل البشرية. 
ولابد أن يكون إنسان لكى يفدي الإنسان وفي نفس الوقت يكون قيمته أعظم من البشرية للكى يحقق عدل الله
من هنا كانت خطة الله لخلاص البشرهى:
أن ياخذ جسد بشري وينزل إلى عالمنا ويتحمل المسيح كأنسان أى فى ناسوته كل عقاب البشرية على الصليب.
عندئذ كل من يؤمن به ينال رحمة الله وغفرانه

هل ترفض كون الله محبة ويريد خلاصك وغفرانك فتحمل في جسد المسيح عقاب خطاياك للتمتع أنت بغفران الله ورحمته
وهكذا يكون قد تحقق عدل الله ورحمتة بذات الوقت أن ان تلغي صفة من صفات الله صفة أخرى.

هل تستغرب كون الله يُحبك؟
هل ترفض فدية الله لأجلك؟

هل هذا ليس منن العقل؟
أن الله محبة و]ثحب البشر ولكى يحقق عدالته أحتمل بنفسة في الصليب عقابي البشرية ليمنحهم الغفران دون أن يخلّ بعدله!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ـماما متل قاضي يحب شخص أرتكب جرينة ولابد أن يدفع غرامة، لا يُمكن أن يبرآه لانه ساعتها سيكون غير عادل.
لكن يُمكن أن يطبق العادل وكونه غني وقادر يدفع هو عنه الغرامة.

هذا تشبيه بسيط باهت عن محبة الله
لكونه عادل لأبد أن يطبق عدله في البشر
ولكونه يُحب البشر دفع هو بنفسة الثمن ليرحم البشر
÷ناك أيضاص صورة باهته لما فعله الله مع البشرية مذكورة في التوارة والقران 
هى قصة أبراهيم
لكى ينقذ أبن سيدنا إبراهيم لم يتركة دون فدية
لكن أنقذة بفدية

مرة أخرى 
الله يحبك وتحمل عقاب وثمن خطاياك
هل ترفض كون الله يُحبك ويريد أن يمنحك الغفران الذي لا يلغي عدالته؟

الله يحُـبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------

